# Rank Your Villagers!



## TheRealWC (Apr 3, 2020)

I remember a lot of these threads during the New Leaf era, some of them being quite comical. I also am always interested to see how people feel about certain villagers. So, now that most everyone is up to a high amount of villagers, I figured why not make a thread like this for New Horizons?

For my town of Escapada:
(*Avery *is moving in tomorrow, so I won't rank him, although he's one of the better villagers aesthetically already and we're birthday twins, so he'll probably be pretty high, maybe even my favorite soon)
*9. Bud *- the only real reason he's last is because he doesn't do much. He's always inside and his dialogue is pretty dry.
*8. Renee* - she's kinda worsened on me because she won't. stop. singing. She does like to play treasure hunter though so that's a plus.
*7. Tipper* - she's pretty new so I don't know her that well yet.
*6. Zucker* - he's also really new so I imagine he'll grow on me too. Doesn't help he's the second lazy villager though.
*5. Anabelle* - I really like the Peppy dialogue in this game, but she's a stopgap for a better Peppy villager.
*4. Fauna* - really cool deer. A little boring and I probably will let her go once I get Goldie.
*3. Tom* - I always like Cranky villagers. He's entertaining to watch.
*2. Prince* - I also really like Lazy villagers in general. Prince is cool and he has a really good K.K. song in his house (Only Me).
*1. Klaus* - I'm quite surprised he's first, but he's grown on me a lot. He also complements my style (I don't care if its a video game!) and gives the best crafting recipes (gave me a Lunar Lander).

This being said, I don't hate any of my villagers. My starting group for New Horizons blows my New Leaf starters out of the water. I don't know if any are permanent, maybe Klaus, but I think I want to have a rotating theater of villagers.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Quillson - I was forced to take him. He is hiding the entire time from me or in someone’s House. And he refuses to leave. Pretty much every other Villager wants to leave now, but not the actual Problem ...
9. Merengue - Not Long enough here to judge her, but she is fine.
8. Ozzie - I don’t mind Koalas. He is super nice and he gave me useful DIY-Stuff.
7.  Alfonso - Same as Ozzie. It’s really hard to say which one is better. Both are too similar.
6. Gayle - Very cute and charming. I see her all the time around the Flowers or just sitting around.
5. Mitzi - She always reads books or is interested in Trees. A little bit more interesting than Gayle, but not long enough for me to judge her entirely.
4. Sprinkle - Gave me a lot of presents or Clothing. Also brings up interesting questions.
3. Monty - First I didn’t thought I would like a Monkey Villager, but he is hilarious, gives me Presents and didn’t bother me once. Just a lot of dry humor with this one. I also love his House, which looks like Nature itself, with a lot of Leaves and Mushrooms. Like you are going through the Woods during Autumn.
2. Bam - Teaches me Emotions, gives me Presents and is hilarious. I don’t mind the Jock Dialogue too much. I always laugh about it.
1. Pashmina - Best Villager so far. Pretty much forces presents on me, calls me „Chef“ as Nickname and has a great Dialogue in general. Just a very sweet Goat.

Almost forgot Mitzi, oops.


----------



## baerbel (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Chief // Do people actually like him? ugh. i hate him and hopefully can kick him straight outta my island. ew.

9. Beau // what a boring guy. also dislike him and his design. no thanks. can move out soon.

8. Olivia // well, not the worst one but still not my favorite. Not keeping her.

7. Molly // She's okay. I don’t dislike her but i could never really grow to love her a lot.

6. Aurora // She's cute yeah. But the design is sooo boring.

5. Marina // she's a cutie. i like her. will probably let her go anyway but she is still super sweet.

4. Hopkins // i like this guy a lot. he is funny and cute. also his house is really cool.

3. Ellie // i love her. Her colors, her house,her personality, she's so sweet.

2. Becky // i never thought i would love her this much but then i met her and ..boom! in love.

1. Blanche // what a wonderful little lady. I can't with her cuteness. also, she's my best friend.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 3, 2020)

10. curlos - no, just no. i was forced to take him because of the campsite, and i do not appreciate him at all. he's obnoxious in both design and personality in my town. he needs to get the memo that i don't like him.
9. sterling - he's weird. i don't enjoy him. his house reminds me of 50 shades for whatever reason, and all he does is work out. he doesn't engage with other villagers, and is always giving me stuff because he's "superstitious" about these items. thanks for giving me all your bad luck items.
8. lopez - an unexpected move in, i tted back to the original date after opening up a space, and bam! there he is, taking the opened spot i wanted for fang. i haven't engaged with him whatsoever. i want him to feel how unwelcomed he is.
7. snooty - she's cute, i kinda like her design, but she isn't a dreamie of mine. 
skipping 6!!!
5. hugh - i didn't like him at all when he moved in as my third villager, but he grew on to me! he's sending me cute letters and is always giving me something, i adore him. but he needs to stop talking about the bugs in his room,
4. fang - he just moved in, but he's a dreamie of mine! i can't wait to see his dynamic with everyone else in town!
3. muffy & marshal - both are dreamies of mine and are equally loved! marshal is always singing, which is so, so, so cute, and muffy is my cool gothic friend who will kick your butt. 
2. whitney - my girl over here is always checking up on me, i love her!!! plus, this girl is always looking cute, no one can catch her slipping!
1. audie - literally the queen of ceto bay. she's constantly sending me letters even though i never send them, and she's such a social butterfly in my town, i always see her talking to someone. i usually don't like peppys, but she literally changed my mind when she moved in as my fourth villager. will fight curlos for her.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Erik - I love his design and think he's absolutely adorable but I'm still unsure if I want to keep him or swap him for Beau. Still getting to know him.
9. Fauna - love her alot and will probably be keeping her around forever. But I may eventually look into letting Skye take her place after getting her picture. Still undecided.
8. Julian - A favorite of mine from New Leaf, definitely happy to have him in New Horizons as well. Most likely keeping him around forever.
7. Roscoe - A villager I have never had before, found him on a mystery island and have grown very attached to him. He may eventually be swapped out for Chief for a bit
6. Judy - Adorable. Really love her design and her house. She is definitely staying around my island forever.
5. Audie - I *hate *peppy villagers usually. But I have fallen in love with Audie. She is adorable and so much fun. She's staying with me forever.
4. Lobo - Another New Leaf favorite I had to have back in New Horizons. He is great and staying with me forever.
3. Raymond - I would say that after getting him, I understand all the hype. I had Marshal in New Leaf but never really understood what was so great about him. Raymond though...I can't get enough of. I really love him and am so happy to have him. He'll be with me forever.
2. Diana - My favorite villager. PERIODT. I knew I wouldn't be happy in New Horizons until I had Diana in my town. I used my amiibo to move her in yesterday and finally feel content in just letting time pass naturally.
1. Sherb - Right now, he is my hands down favorite. Ever since I saw photos of him on reddit before release I knew I had to have him. He is the cutest thing ever. I'm still unsure if he's my favorite villager but right now anytime I load into my game I run to try and find him before doing anything else. He may fall a spot or he may replace Diana as my favorite villager...only time will tell!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

Obviously most of these are pretty close to eachother since they're all dreamies and it was hard to make this list since I prob would've just tied a bunch of them lol 

9. Marina: I didn't put her higher simply because I just prefer Coco to her, she's simple and sweet enough but I just like Coco more
8. Kidd: I haven't had that much time to interact with him, but he's also hunched over like he's depressed or something! When he's not though he's pretty fun
7. Buzz: He's newer and I just haven't had much time to interact with him, so idk
6. Erik: He's newer and I haven't had much time to interact with him, he's a bit weird but it's okay because he's cute! The extent he brings up bugs is a bit alarming tho
5. Olivia: Another snooty I really like! She's sweet.
4. Coco: I love that her design is basically a shoutout to gyroids- her constant blank expression can make some of the dialogue she has really funny. I also saw her gather in the plaza with other villagers with some shades on and thought it was hilarious.
3. Audie: Even though peppy villagers aren't my favorite Audie warmed up on me a ton! She looks like she'd be snooty, but instead she's just this naive silly wanna-be popstar. She gives me cute presents and is very easy to please!
2. Deirdre: I love her personality, like deer, and think she's super cute! She's a very very close 2nd to Blanche. We do treasure hunts together and she says comforting things and she's so cute when she talks about her flowers. She also engages with other villagers a lot!
1. Blanche : I like her design, and just generally enjoy snooty villagers! She's sweet and gives compliments and good advice.


----------



## juneau (Apr 3, 2020)

*10. Boris* - I don't love Cranky villagers at all, the deep voice is a weird juxtaposition to how cute the rest of the game is and I generally just tend to like the cuter villagers. If I had to have a Cranky in town, I think I'd only want one of Fang or Tom.
*9. Tipper* - Don't love the cows either. Her home is nice, though.
*8. Astrid *- Not a fan of her design, and I really don't like that she calls me "her pet", lol.
*7. Kidd* - I would consider keeping him, but if I am making space for villagers I like more, I don't mind letting him go.
--- the ones above this line are the ones I am trying to get rid of and they randomly moved in before I knew I could island hop, 6-1 I am okay with keeping for now --
*6. Papi *- he is growing on me! I invited him to my island after throwing 40k Nook miles at tickets with nothing to show for, and he was the last ticket I could afford that day so I just took him, but yeah, he's really growing on me. His catchphrase "haaay" reminds me of like a valley girl or something so I really wish I could change that, but aside from that, I think he's pretty cute. I saw him standing around a flower patch with a book about flowers once, and then he started watering the flowers and that was just _awwww_
*5. Roald* - Just invited him to my island, and I think he's cute! Can't see why he's not popular, tbh. Not a very interesting design, I guess, but I have a soft spot for villagers that just look like animals and are cute, nothing too weird. 
*4. Ribbot *- on then on the opposite end of "villagers that just look like animals", I do have Ribbot, lol. I had him and Mira in ACNL, so when I was resetting for my first two villagers and both of them were in one of the starts, I just thought that was a really cool coincidence and had to keep 'em. 
*3. Bluebear *- I don't love her hair, but I think she's quite cute! I just adore Peppies.
*2. Mira *- What I said about Ribbot. She's probably one of the few Uchis I like. Bit of a soft spot for her, again because of ACNL.
*1. Felicity *- I think I just don't like hair on villagers since that was something that bugged me at first, like Bluebear's, but she's really grown on me, and since I've had her longer than Bluebear I like her more. I think she's really cute and I love her home.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 3, 2020)

*9. Tammi* - I don't hate her or anything, but I'm just not a fan of her design and personality, I really want her to move out
*8. Curlos* - The only thing I like about him is his house interior and the :3 face he makes somethings
*7. Axel *- Can you shut up about our muscles _FOR FIVE MINUTES???_
*6. Zucker* - I really only took him in because he's popular and rare, but I like him and he says silly stuff sometimes, and I like how I made his yard
*5. Lily* - I love her! I love how she loves to read books! I love what I did to her yard (I also put it by a pond) and she's just great all around!
*4. Lolly* - Now we're getting into dreamie territory, she just moved in so I can't really judge her right now, but so far she's been adorable and pleasant!
*3. Merengue* - I love how she actually talks about baking sometimes! She's cute and adorable and I love her!
*2. Hazel* - Resetted 17 times for her and it was worth it! I love her personality and she's so cute and sweet to me!
*1. Bangle* - She's so goofy and adorable and she loves to do yoga and run around with Lily and Hazel, I love her so much!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 3, 2020)

*10. Stella* - Stella is cute. I chose her on an early island tour because she was cute. But she's unfortunately a normal villager... and normal villagers don't really have enough personality for me to find them too appealing. Plus I think sheep with shirts look odd.. 
*9. Rocket* - I LOVE ROCKET! She's adorable. Gorillas are one of my favorite villager types. There are a lot of cooler villagers though. But I also have three of the villagers in the superhero set, so she gets bonus points for that 
*8. Big Top* - He's SO CUTE. But he's not been super exciting for me? He doesn't do much and he's been kind of boring. Lazys are like that ig.
*7. Hans* - He was my forced campsite guy! I think he's awesome. Smug villagers are my favorite. And who doesn't love a nice yeti boy? 
*6. Erik* - I just got him today, so there's not much to say other than MOOSE.
*5. Audie* - Peppy villagers are usually not my thing, but Audie's caught my heart! She's quite endearing, and she at least appears to be "intelligent" in the way villagers can be  She's always very sweet to me and I love that.
*4. Sherb* - His house and Audie's match! And for some reason I set up their plots right by each other which was really funny. He's sweet, but he sleeps too early!
*3. Lucky* - Boof boof mummy dog
*2. Savannah* - Who doesn't love a zebra lady... the day after she first moved in, she put on one of my designs. Heart sold. Also.. her catchphrase is y'all... that's so cute.
*1. Kid Cat* - My starter jock! He totally grew on me. Superhero cat. Always loves talking to me and wears what I send him. He's a good boy.


----------



## petaI (Apr 3, 2020)

8. hans. period.
7. alfonso. i don't dislike him, but he's pretty meh.. he did grow on me a bit since he moved in tho
6. reneigh. she just moved in so i haven't interacted with her much, but i love her design and her interior is p nice too!
5. olive. she's a sweet babey  but she's a little plain
4. bianca. hyper bab. i love her
3. agnes. agnes and bianca are honestly probably tied for third. agnes has a cute aesthetic!! and she's a lil sassy
2. roald. tbh i don't particularly care for the jock villagers, and i was pretty neutral about roald at first but he's grown on me so much. he is so cute
1. julian. it's probably no surprise sjdhs. but i'm in love with his aesthetic and he has such a pretty house. he has been a dreamie of mine since new leaf


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 3, 2020)

10: Al. He's just an ugly monstrosity and I was saving a plot to go island hopping and he just took it! The little beach

9: Phoebe. She's okay, one of my starters but not my favorite

8: Hamlet. I like him but I'm not planning on keeping him. He naruto runs a lot though lol

7: Carmen. One of my so called dreamies but I think I changed my mind on her lol.. She's kinda boring but I like her more than Hamlet

6: Vivian. Really cute but i don't like her as much as some of my other villagers

5: Rod. This was really really hard so I just put Rod right here. I still love him tho!

4. Kiki. Another hard one because I love Kiki too!! She's so sweet and she grew on me a lot

3. Lolly. Again really hard!! But I'm just not as attached to her as my top 2 villagers. She's really cute tho and she sings all the time and it's adorable!

2. Tom. Tom is a really, really close second to number 1. In my opinion he's the cutest cranky villager and I also had him in my old very special new leaf town so I'm just super attached to him. I saw him on a mystery island and just had to get him back!!

And number 1 is O'Hare. My most special villager on my island. Was also in my very special new leaf town, and hes been my favorite villager for a long time. I'm happy to have him even if he acts kinda like a stalker now lol!! It's cute


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 3, 2020)

I actually have been keeping a 'villager power ranking' in my notes that references all the things they do. Here's the latest scores:

7. *Bubbles* (-1) Don't waste a ping if you have nothing to say. And if you do it once, _don't do it again_. (But seriously don't do it a third time I'm getting mad)
6. *Huck* (+1) The crest doorplates are choice.
5. *Sprocket* (-2) Sicced a tarantula on me to keep me from winning his treasure hunt.
4. *Peaches* (-1) Gave me a jockey helmet so now I'm lowkey uncomfortable around her.
3. *Zell* (+2) This dude really do be sweeping the whole beach.
2. *Pashmina *(0) Hasn't done anything exciting, but hasn't done anything worth dropping either.
1. *Wade *(0) My adorable baby penguin pal remains adorable.


----------



## rezberri (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Chops - do i rly need to elaborate?
9. Elise - her dress is cute but thats it 
8. Tucker - cool concept but i would like a different villager
7. Mira - she want the nicest to me at the beginning & i would rather have a different uchi
6. Marina - i actually rly like her and may end up keeping her, but i dont like how her house looks on the outside
5. Tabby - i always liked Tabby's design and she seems pretty cool. will keep her around for a long while
4. Cookie - a fan favorite!! luv this queen will keep her until she wants to move up in her life 
3. Kody - is my son. gives me lots of gifts and nicknamed me mountain when he knew i was actually a hill.
2. Sydney - she is my baby i luv her so much i would like to keep her forever but if she wants to be set free who am i to stop her??
1. Stitches - he hasnt moved in yet but i love him. i love him so much oh my god


----------



## Jas (Apr 3, 2020)

9. hippeux. i did not want him and i'm BITTER but civil
8. hamphrey!! he's cute (though he looks perpetually angry) and has done no wrong
7. apple. i feel like she's seen some things. i invited her to the island out of 4:50AM desperation
6. gayle. she's cute!
5. agnes. she's cuter!
4. pierce! he nicknamed me chickpea and it's been spreading throughout the island. 
3. audie!!! love her. she's a legend. she gifts me ugly clothes but she gets an A for effort!!
2. ozzie. he's adorable! he always naruto runs and eats snacks, and he always gives me DIY recipes i don't already have.
1. blanche! a dreamie. i LOVE her so much. she's the cutest and we share a birthday and she always hangs out in front of my house and waters my flowers :')


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 3, 2020)

9. Antonio
8. Spike
7. Julian
6. Vivian
5. Beau
4. Kody
3. Midge
2. Reneigh
1. Audie


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Biff - he's fine...that's all i have to say about him. He can leave any time.
9. Greta - again, she's fine, but not one of my favorite snooties. She can also leave any time.
8. Buzz- I barely see him, he never leaves his house. also his house is ugly. still like him more than greta and biff though. But, again, he can also leave any time.

------BIG GAP-----

7. Puck - genuinely never cared for him before, but he's a cutie. Keeping him for awhile.
6. Fuchsia - A CUTIE PIE. I wish she would get new furniture though, she won't use anything I give her. Keeping her for a while.
5. Julian - he was my camper. I was never a huge Julian fan, but I'm a convert. He's so charming. Might keep forever.
4. Tia - the cutest little teapot, i just want to have tea parties with her all day. Might keep forever.
3. Bianca - I FREAKING LOVE THIS TIGER. she may officially be my third favorite villager ever. I love how she always calls me "faboo" and her bestie. Staying forever.
2. Ribbot - my second favorite villager in the whole game, he's been in every town I've had since ACGC. Mainly love him so much for sentimental reasons, he's also one of the VERY few jocks I like. Staying forever.
1. Kiki - MY BEST FRIEND. MY FAVORITE GIRL. Used an Amiibo card to move her in and I am so happy. She's the sweetest little cat and my all time favorite villager. Staying forever.


----------



## Flare (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Claudia - Not even on my island and I already want her out.  She moved here randomly. Not sure if I’ll grow to like her or not. 

9. Chops - I’m not so annoyed by him. He was my forced campsite villager.

8-7. Deli - Would have preferred not inviting him and let RNG pick who I was to get as my villagers (probably wasn’t a good idea since I would have ended in a situation like Claudia right now). He’s not so bad though.

8-7. Peaches - Same reasoning as Deli.

6. Biff - Used to heavily dislike him, but now I like him. Won’t be keeping him though.

5. Marina - She’s nice and all, but I’m not keeping her and will give her to a friend.

4. Flo - She’s grown a lot on me. I’m not sure whether or not to let her move out when she wants to. I guess I’ll make her the last to move out of my island to decide. 

3. Dom - Found him on an island. Hmm I actually enjoy talking to Jock villagers.

2. Erik - He’s in boxes right now but I already like him a lot. I found him on an island.

1. Audie - Found her on an island and I like her a lot. She’s pretty fun to talk to as well.


----------



## CrestFallen (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have five rn (wish me luck on my campsite villager) but here they are!


5. Ozzie- overall hes not bad, I was convinced I was going to bully him off when I first saw him. When he moved in he was actually super sweet so he gets to stick around.

4. Tank- again, not a fan of design but he’s a pretty good dude. I like him but don’t love him.

3. Flora- love her colors and design but personality kinda bugs me. Still super sweet though and gives good presents.

2. Pashima- one of my two starters along with Tank. Love her to death in both design and personality. Wouldn’t trade her for the world.

1. Coco- now let me explain, this is basically my first animal crossing game. As such I barely know any of the characters or their stigmas. When I saw Coco on a mystery island I have never smashed the A button to invite someone so quickly. She’s adorable, sweet, and I would die for her if need be. Her design in unique and cute, I don’t understand how people find her scary. She is a god among men and I will accept no criticism of her.


----------



## Saga (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Limberg - Please either shave your 5'o'clock shadow or leave. But leave your gorgeous house there so I can move in!

9. Diva - We're good friend, yet she's often still pretty rude to me. Next! I can't wait to get Shari instead.

8. Gwen - She was one of my original villagers in my first AC game, so I was happy to see her, but there are other snooties I would much rather have.

7. O'Hare - He's perfectly nice and has a really cool house, but again, I have other smug villagers I like better.

6. Peaches - She's very nice and always friendly. Not my favorite normal, but I like her.

5. Flora - Looks gorgeous and has a fabulous house full of flamingo lawn ornaments. Oddly, her personality seems pretty reserved for her supposedly being a peppy.

4. Pango - I like her design much less than Flora's, but prefer her personality by far! She's always hilarious and really kind. Odd that she and Flora have the same personality type, but act quite differently. She also has a hilariously deep man voice.

3. Tangy - My favorite villager design in the whole game, and an island named Ehime naturally needs a mikan-themed resident. She's just moving in now, so I don't know her personality yet. So far, she seems really funny, like Pango.

2. Marina - Suuuper cute and really sweet. I just wish she would sing a little more quietly...

1. Teddy - He's been my best bud for 8 years in NL, so I was thrilled to get him as one of my original villagers here, too! Teddy is love, Teddy is life.


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2020)

ten (in actuality, -10000): diva. i didn't realize that talking to your first camper only gives you the option to invite them to move in... literally a nightmare when i had to select "you should move here!"
nine: bertha. i really hate the hippo villagers i'm sorry LMAO
eight: peggy. she's just kinda eh...
seven: tiffany. i hated her in a lot of other games, but i will give her credit for her nice house
six: bree. i invited her from an island but she's also a snooty villager like tiffany and i absolutely hate that posh way they talk
five: tex. i love penguin villagers so i also invited him from an island <3
four: gonzo. he just moved in and replaced deli but the koalas are so cute  plus i like the log-cabin-esque exterior of his home
three: stitches. an absolute cutie. i always wanted him in new leaf and here he is. i will never let him leave period
two: iggly. he's the cutest thing ever im so glad that i love my founding villagers!!
one: deirdre. sisterly villagers are my queens and she is my queen


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

*10. Plucky *There's nothing wrong with Plucky. However... all she does is talk about cooking. Every other conversation! And earlier today she was talking about making a recipe for shrimp gumbo with apple and peach cake... so I'm sorry Plucky, but you have disgusting taste in food!

*9. Dora *Dora is sort of cute but very boring. She usually talks about cleaning or reading and walks around with a spray bottle of some type of cleaning fluid randomly spritzing stuff, or a broom, or is sitting down reading somewhere. She needs to relax on the cleaning lol.

*8. Sprocket *I don't really like robot villagers or ostriches at all. Sprocket is pretty cool, though. He was my first villager to reach "true friend" status with and the first who wanted me to change his catchphrase. Now he's forever saying "gumdrop". He pings me to sell me dumb stuff all the time which is no bueno, and his gifts are usually appliances. He also recently started singing constantly which has been getting annoying.

*7. Filbert *Filbert is pretty cool but kind of boring. He's usually in his house talking about the bugs in his walls, bug friends. "the bugs told me this", etc. He has some really cute conversations with my other villagers though.

*6. Deirdre *One of my island recruits, she's super cute to me but we haven't talked much yet. I love her house too. I'm not a huge fan of uchi villagers, but she's adorable.

*5. Pietro *He was my first camper and at first I just planned on peddling him off to the highest bidder. I have to say he's grown on me a lot, he gives me a lot of gifts and likes playing treasure hunter with me. I have a soft spot for him now and love his flamboyance and the fact that he constantly inserts that he's a sheep into convos.

*4. Willow *Another cute sheep, Willow is one of my favorite villagers in the game. If she hadn't just moved in she might be in my top 3 but we haven't talked much yet.

*3. Maple *She just moved in too but she's one of my favorite villagers. I found her right when I was about to abandon hope on my island tour villager hunt and accept getting a rando villager. Luckily I have Maple instead, but she just moved in so we haven't talked much. I hope she's less neurotic about cleaning than Dora!

*2. Kabuki *I love Kabuki so much. He was my first island find and the first island villager I invited. His house is very tranquil and I like the cranky villager voice >. 

*1. Apple *She isn't necessarily my favorite design but she's my absolute favorite villager on my island now! She constantly refers to me as her bff so it would feel like a betrayal for me to not have her as number 1, lol. Apple is always running around outside up to something weird. She likes carrying around tiny red dumbbells or doing yoga. She sends me letters pretty often too. She's so bubbly and adorable!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Axel - I just find him super unappealing to look at and he does not fit my tastes at all.
9. Shep - Ugly dog.
8. Becky - She's nice but she has to go.
7. Freya - I like her, but she's too pink for me.
6. Marina - I don't fancy octopi 
5. Sherb - He's cute, but I'm eh about goats.
4. Julian - I think his house and him look super cute in this game.
3. Lolly - She's adorable and nice.
2. Diana - She used to be my #1 favourite villager, but right now she hasn't been super nice to me or inviting to talk to.
1. Wolfgang - My original favourite from Wild World, and this game made me realize how much I love him. He's legit wearing a maid dress right now. lol


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Gigi - Bruh (Move/10)

9. Cherry - Never been a fan of the uchis, but Cherry is alright in my book (6/10)

8. Peanut - Peppy villagers are rather... extreme. Love Peanut but even she can be a bit much (7/10)

7. Fang - It already starts to get tough. I love Fang but honestly prefer Chief and Wolfgang, still great tho (7/10)

6. Rudy - I know jocks aren't super popular, and I can kinda see why, but Rudy's design is both simple and charming. Props to the red nose (7/10)

5. Coco - Haven't connected to her as well as I thought I would, but her design is still one of the most unique of all time. Also love the new dress she has (8/10)

4. Marshal - Although he's my second favorite villager of all time, he's only a bit lower because he's the villager I see the least on my island, and even then he only sings (8/10)

3. Sherb - My first ever Nook island resident, I was completely unaware how popular he was! I can definitely see why tho, he's probably the only goat villager I like (9/10)

2. Buzz - My pick for most slept on villager, he looks so darn cranky and has such a cool design imo, like a falcon! Also been a longtime fan of eagles (10/10)

1. Marina - GOATed. While I like Marshal, Buzz, and even Coco more I've connected to Marina the most (10/10)


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

5- Stu: I sat here for about five minutes trying to even remember his name lol his color is so lovely but i want other lazy villagers.
4- Axel: He is not my favorite out of the jock villagers, and even though he is so nice i wont be keeping him.
3- Olive: just moved in today, she is sweet and cute so i will be keeping her for a while.
2- Hazel: she is my starter uchi and i actually like her the most from that category.
1- Sprinkle: she is one of my dreamies and i have her in my NL town which is why i plan on letting her move out when she asks, i want to befriend new villagers.

still waiting to get my camp so i can start inviting more villagers from other islands. I also just noticed that i have a lot of blue villagers!!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Rowan the jock Tiger - no attachment to him whatsoever. I hope I can trade him for Mac the pug jock.
9. Zell the smug Deer - he's actually a good-looking dude and I was glad I didn't get a hideous smug but he's not my villager of choice
8. Apple the peppy Hamster - she's a cutie and I actually invited her from an Island Tour but I hope she can move on to a loving home as I don't have a huge attachment to her
7. Hazel the uchi Squirrel - I actually really like her but Katt is my uchi of choice  so I hope to let her go to a loving home eventually
6. Wolfgang the cranky Wolf - He used to be my NL starter and has been a permanent resident there so when I saw him on an Island Tour, I had to invite him... but I also find him a bit plain and boring.
5. Erik the lazy Deer - now, he's adorable and if I could have more villagers on my Island, I'd probably keep him (also got him from a tour) but I need place for Zucker.
4. Boyd the cranky Gorilla - when I first saw him I wanted to run for the hills but then upon further inspection, I came to the conclusion that the gorilla villagers are very underrated. They might not be your typical type of "cute" but especially for a cranky personality, I think his looks are really fitting. Plus he's got a naked butt.
3. Norma the normal Cow - I think she's super underrated. She's such a cutie and she's got two braids at the back of her head.
2. Octavian the cranky Octopus - I love the octopus villagers and I think he's precious. Plus he's going to be a friend to Zucker (eventually)
1. Sherb the lazy Goat - I found him on a mystery hybrid Island so I took it as a sign. When I saw pictures of him released initially, I didn't think much of him but after our interaction I thought he's the cutest little thing there is.


----------



## Neorago (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Sheldon - I don’t even dislike him, he’s just so very bland to me for some reason. He’s just... meh. So I gave him a stache & glasses. I gotta say, it kinda worked for a while there. he definitely looked more interesting, that’s for sure! lol
9. Chops - nah mate
8. Gonzo - I invited him to my island because I liked the idea of a cranky koala but haven’t really made a connection with this little dude. Cute ears though.
7. Agnes - meh. I mean, she’s alright. Pretty cool. But no other uchi will hold a handle to Rocket in my humble opinion.
6. Flurry - I’ve had her before in my NL town. She’s very cute. Not one of my favourites, but she can stay for as long as she wants.
5. Naomi - what a glow up in design! She’s cool, invited her to my island immediately when I saw her.
4. Kitt - a sweetheart and I just can’t with her tiny joey! So cute I cry a little.
3. Sterling - he’s an eagle knight in armour, what’s not to love?
2. Pango - wasn’t expecting Pango to climb this far on my list but I just love her design combined with the (imo) improved peppy personality.
1. Erik - so adorable I can barely stand it ;; this little guy is staying forever and that’s final!!


----------



## Boccages (Apr 3, 2020)

marea said:


> 5- Stu: I sat here for about five minutes trying to even remember his name lol his color is so lovely but i want other lazy villagers.
> 4- Axel: He is not my favorite out of the jock villagers, and even though he is so nice i wont be keeping him.
> 3- Olive: just moved in today, she is sweet and cute so i will be keeping her for a while.
> 2- Hazel: she is my starter uchi and i actually like her the most from that category.
> ...


I'm glad (and jealous you got Olive). I will get her at one point.

With that being said, here is my top 9 (I have decided against building a tenth plot for the time being)

*9. Zucker.* I did not want him. He moved in at random. He will be the first to go. Although I dislike him, I will talk to him every day, I will give him gifts because I don't think being a jerk about it is reasonable.

*8. Lionel.* Not too bad. First camper on my island. He has a fatherly smug attitude to him that I like.

*7. Cherry.* She was the first villager on the island (uchi). Even though she was, I never grew to really fully appreciate her for who she is. I guess I'm just not into AC dogs.

*6. Hopper.* There are not a lot of cool looking cranky - or cute one for that matter. As far as cranky goes, I think there is not much better than Hopper. I've never had him in my previous towns before. I'm up to discover him. I installed his plot along the country road to the campsite. I fancy him as a wheat farmer somehow.

*5. Gabi.* I just love the personality. She is peppy. I love her, but the fact that she has the same personality as Pate plays against her. I will keep her around for a while I think.

*4. Sylvana.* Have you seen her house interior ? WOWZA ! She is quite cute, but she is the only one to live in the hills, outside the village. So I see her strutting her stuff alone in the hills or near the campground usually. She is actually the only one that I have an easy time to get good pictures of (using the photo app). She collaborates unlike the rest of the crew.

*3. Lyman*. Also the first on the island with Cherry. I was indifferent. But her grew on me by a lot. I really like him now. He's going to stay for a long time. He was the first one to ask me to move out (today). I convinced him otherwise.

*2. Norma.* The first cow I've ever been fond of. She is so cute. And the dress really compliments her colour scheme. I like her a lot. I'm a new fan of hers. Although, I would say she is the quiet one, the recluse one in town. I never see her near other villagers or interacting with them. Her house is right behind the town hall, so it's not like she is situated far from the crew.

*1. Pate.* I scanned her amiibo in to get her on my island. She's been my favourite villager since Wild World. She was villeger #9 to move in and I plan to keep her with me forever.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 3, 2020)

9. Huck- I honestly don't hate him, but i don't really like him. Nothing is very smug about him.
8. Diva - Her gifts are good, but i dont like her sassiness tbh.
7. Sydney - She was a filler villager 
6. Sprinkle - Also a filler villager, but i like her, and her personality, so I will be keeping her since she's the only peppy villager I have.
5. Marina - A partial filler villager and a partial dreamie. I really like her.
4. Zucker - My second son... my favorite lazy villager i love him so much but not as much as the 3 spots ahead of him.
3. Lolly - Imported her from amiibo. She moved into my NL town and I fell in love with her personality. She was also best friends with Zell so she has love from me.
2. Zell - He was my favorite villager for several years in a row! Love everything about him, his design, personality, house. He's awesome.
1. Rudy- My son. I will die for him. i will make sure he is well fed and sleeps well every night. The first jock villager I ever liked. He's baby.... always smiley. so cute i love him so much i take pictures of him all day, and he poses great every single time! My new favorite villager.


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 3, 2020)

*7. Rocco:* He literally just moved into my town today so I don't have an opinion on him yet. I like cranky villagers though so he'll probably move up. 
*6. Klaus:* He also just moved in but for some reason he drives me crazy. He was home when I was running from bees today so he gets points for that.
*5. Sheldon: *Please, for the love of God, stop talking about your muscles and workouts!!!
*4. Marcel: *He's a green dog. Weird, but cool.
*3. Plucky: *She's grown on me a ton. Always taking about something weird.
*2. Sprinkle: *I love her design and she's always handing out DIY recipes.
*1. Maple: *Normal villagers are my favorite. Plus she's adorable!


----------



## Magnolia_ (Apr 3, 2020)

9. *Bitty*. Ugh. I had her in previous games and I just want different villagers lol. I placed a house plot, accidentally fell asleep, and the next day she occupied the spot which was annoying. She moved in today and I'm already waiting for her to leave.
8. *Henry*. My first campsite villager... I wasn't happy with him, but it could have been worse. He's not staying though oops
7. *Nana*. I invited her from a Nook miles island and tbh I'm indifferent towards her. She keeps upsetting my other villagers though, whenever they're sad or annoyed it's always because of Nana... She's disturbing the peace lol
6. *Maddie*. Another one I personally invited, but I'm indifferent towards her. Maybe it's because I already have a peppy villager, but Maddie's cute at least!
5. *Tammi*. I wasn't too keen on her at first but I really warmed up to her. Not sure if she'll stay if she asks to move, but I like her anyway
4. *Lopez*. He's only been on my island for 1 day, but he's great. He's funny and the type of villager I want to talk to all the time
3. *Canberra*. I love her because she always looks angry (it's the eyebrows). She has an interesting personality too, so yeah.
2. *Flip*. A!! Sweetheart!! I've never been keen on Jock villagers but Flip is the exception. I'm definitely keeping him on my island.
1. *Ozzie*. What a gem. Enough said.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 3, 2020)

8. Renee. I really don't care for 99% of uchi villagers to begin with, and she's one of the worst.
7. Marcie. Very cute imo, but pretty boring so far.
6. Rasher. He may be "ugly", but I had him in WW or CF (maybe both?) so I have a bit of a soft spot for him. Far from my favorite cranky, but I like pretty much all villagers with this personality.
5. Jeremiah. An adorable lazy frog who's said some very funny things so far.
4. Leonardo. He gives me presents almost every day for some reason. What's not to love?
3. Audie. I love the wolves in general, and she's no exception. 
2. Marshal. I wanted to dislike him because of his popularity, but he keeps randomly singing K.K. Island and it's the cutest thing I've ever seen.
1. Flurry. My favorite girl from New Leaf, who I was so surprised to find so early on! I've hardly had her in NH, but she's my favorite based on my past experience with her.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 3, 2020)

9. Lionel - My least favorite. First camper and had to invite him. A bit odd, like a creepy old guy that thinks he's attractive, and despite having a huge jet tub in his house, had fleas.

8. Moose - He came with the island. All he talks about is fitness and strength training. He's a mouse.

7. Octavian - Moved in while I was preparing my island for KK. Don't know much about him and don't know if he'll stay. I don't know if I can handle two villagers with angry eyes.

6. Muffy - Don't like her look and she bullies Zucker, but she does have a sweet singing voice. Always singing. Most likely not staying.

5. Gala - A really nice pig. A bit forgettable though, because it took me a long time to remember her. She gets under Moose's skin, which is fine by me.

4. Melba - Sweet, but she was sick this morning. Really hope she didn't bring the coronavirus to my island.

3. Twiggy - she can be a little intense at times, and a bit full of herself, but I like her personality and the color she adds to the island. Her eyebrows though... wonder if there's a hat or sunglasses for that...

2. Marina  - she just moved in today, but had her in New Leaf and there's nothing to not like.

1. Zucker - the best. Almost every morning I find him sitting by the beach or under a tree eating a donut.


----------



## marea (Apr 3, 2020)

Boccages said:


> I'm glad (and jealous you got Olive). I will get her at one point.



and i am glad and jealous you got Lyman lol he is my all time fave jock!! I would be more than glad to let you have Olive once she wants to move out, but i think you already have her amiibo.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 3, 2020)

While Sherb has not moved in yet, I'm still going to include him on this list!

7. Patty- Not really my idea of a good peppy villager. Her house is kind of boring as well as she in my opinion
6. Chaddar- Not a fan of mouse villagers in general.
5. Shari- One of my starting villagers. Not a huge fan of hers, but one of my favorite YouTubers also has her as a starting villager. I'm not a big fan of Monkey villagers in general and she does not seem like a very Uchi villager in my onion.
4. Punchy - He is ok I guess. He has a nice looking house, I'm just not a huge fan of him in general.
3. Marina- I had her as a villager in NL but moved her out. I originally was planning on getting rid of her when she was ready to move, but I don't think I will now as she has grown on me as well! 
2. Lyman -  One of my starting villagers. At first I though I would not like him but he has really grown on me. He looks real cool with the light lime green color that is not too bright as well!
1. Sherb -He's a brand new villager to ACNH and one of my all time favorites and I was lucky enough to find him on a mystery island on my second time of looking for him. Love the blue colors on him as well!


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2020)

(Rhonda is moving out tomorrow, so I won't include her. Bam is moving in tomorrow of the next day, so I'll include him.)

9. Spike- he just doesn't have that great of an appearance or personality. He moved in randomly and I definitely regret letting that happen.

8. Cranston- he was one of the 3 starting villagers I got. I used to really like him, but after hearing him say "sweatband" after every sentence I got annoyed.

7. Renèe- she's alright, but nothing special. She was one of my starting villagers. I'm not a fan of the uchi personality anyways, shes not my cup of tea.

6. Winnie- I like her, but sometimes she can be a bit full of herself. She's still kind, but she does get annoying sometimes and I've never really been a fan of the horses. (Except Roscoe)

5. Tybalt- my jock starter, who I liked more than I expected. He's a pretty cool dude, regardless of the fact that he only talks about working out.

4. Zell- my first camper, who was better than some others I've heard. He can be a little stuck up at times, but I really enjoy having him. 

3. Fauna- I moved her in through a mystery island. She's super sweet and is very nice to have in my town.

2. Bam- an all time favorite of mine, who I had in new leaf. I enjoy how sweet he is and how much he takes pride in his strength.

1. Molly- my second dreamy. She's super sweet and overall adorable. Having her in my town is one of the best things to happen to me


----------



## Pondo (Apr 3, 2020)

7) *Boots-* Not to be _that _person but I've never liked alligator villagers. He was my starting jock, but that's about it. He gave me the encouragement reaction and I don't use it often. It's awkward. Thanks, Boots.
6) *Lucy-* She's sweet, and normal. But I have no attachment to her.
5) *Tex-* He's a penguin who just so happened to be the first camper visiting the island. I couldn't _not_ let him move in, and he's better than O'Hare or Chadder (I don't like either of them in the slightest), but he's also not one of my top 50 villagers. Not even top 100.
4) *Dobie-* I just-so-happened to run into him on an island. Hoping I can sell him or give him away to someone in the future. He's definitely cute, I'll give him that, and cranky, which is probably my favourite personality.
3) *Audie-* Another wolf, who was on the second island I ever visited. I don't know if she's a freebie for most people or it was luck. I'll probably sell her in the future, too. Though I'm starting to grow very fond of seeing her work out and sing in my plaza.
2) *Zucker-* Never had him before. I've had another octopus, Marina, but never this one. I like giving him my bugs and I hope his house is full of them when I next visit him. He gets so excited over them. ;w;
1) *Phoebe-* Ah, the glorious Uchi that I started with. I've seen that a lot of people don't really care for her, but I love her and her colours and the fact that she gave me the medicine recipe the first time I got stung by wasps. If I don't end up finding one of my dreamies (or affording them), I might just keep her around instead. (Also she shares her name with my favourite character from Friends, so there's that.)


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 3, 2020)

Not ranked - Blanche. She just moved in today so I haven't gotten the chance to actually get to know her.
9. Marina
8. Octavian
7. Agent S
6. Cherry
5. Huck
4. Bill
3. Bruce
2. Zucker
1. Fauna


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 3, 2020)

I only have 8 villagers atm but I'll still do this x3

8: Hazel. 
7. Kevin
6. Eugene 
5. Eunice 
4. Alphonso
3. Twiggy
2. Audie
1. Chief


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm slacking on my villagers, but this is mine so far:

7. Agnes. I started with her. I reallllly don't like her. Someone pls help
6. Cheri. She was a random move in
5. Bam. He's not too bad but he's super basic I feel like. I also started with him
4. Blaire. She's not too bad, I just let her move into my town to occupy space to get the game rolling
3. Fauna. She's cute and I don't mind her really
2. Tucker. I love him a lot, he's really grown on me. I'm hoping to keep him!
1. Dobie. It took me three days to move him in from my amiibo card because I didn't know what I was doing, but I really love him. I don't think I'm going to keep him in the long run just because he's a dreamie in my New Leaf town, and I don't want too many of my NH villagers to be the same. I still love him nonetheless


----------



## ac_smitty (Apr 3, 2020)

*10. Buck* - UGH. He's a starter and I just am not a fan of his design or his dialogue at all. I've been ignoring him for days now lol.

*9. Kyle* - I had him in NL and wasn't a huge fan. I was forced to invite him from my campsite, but I'm hoping he'll be gone soon. I'd love to replace him with a girl wolf like Audie or Whitney.

*8. Flo* - My other starter. Something about her just bothers me and I don't love her design.

*7. Croque* - He's pretty new and I haven't gotten to speak to him much yet. I usually don't love cranky villagers, but I think his mustache is cute lol.

*6. Erik* - Nothing against him, I just think he's kind of boring. Would much rather have Fauna if I was going to have a deer villager.

*5. Julia* - I was expecting not to like her, but she sent me a nice letter on her second day with a great gift. Not what I was expecting from a Snooty personality!

*4. Nibbles* - I always like the squirrel villagers, and she always gives me medicine when I get stung by wasps. 

*3. Marina* - She is adorable! Always giving me gifts and one of the only villagers who will let me keep talking to her over and over lol. I will probably keep her for a long time.

*2. Sydney* - When I met her on an island tour, it was love at first sight. She is ADORABLE. She just moved in two days ago but I already know she's a forever villager for me. 

*1. Raymond* - He just moved in today, but is a dreamy of mine and I feel so lucky that I met him on an island tour! Cats are my favorite animal and hold a special place in my heart, and I love his two different colored eyes. Everything about him is so cute and I'm definitely planning to keep him forever!


----------



## geetry (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Bree. She's tolerable, just never been a fan of the current mice besides Rod. 

9. Flurry. I'm sorry, but having 3 normals in my town is rather boring and honestly she's my least favorite. She will definitely be going to someone who will care for her more when she decides to move, since I know she's popular.

8. Octavian. I liked him in NL but tbh Zucker and Marina are the superior octopi. He's rather bland in this game.

7. Merengue. Another normal boring. Idk, I thought she was boring in NL and I think she's equally as boring now. Same deal as Flurry.

6. Biff. I cannot hate Biff. I figured he was a new villager when I started my island, turns out Biff just got a facelift LOL. He was a starting villager of mine in NL and NH, so basically I love him. He isn't poop colored anymore which is a bonus.

5. Rolf. I moved him in just to move out Diva from one of my amiibo cards. He'll be the town cranky for awhile though, since I prefer him to Octavian.

4. Jacques. He was in my Pocket Camp campsite for a bit, and when I saw him on the island I knew I had to have him. He's so fun tbh.

3. Melba. I know I've spent this whole post dissing normal villagers, but Melba was in my very first NL town (the town before Biff!) and she's my absolute mother. I love her to death.

2. Bones. Tbh, I did not like him at first! But he's really warmed up to me. He's such a cute lazy boy.

1. Tangy!! I love her so much. I took her from an ex friend back in high school because she moved over his road, and I fell in love with her in NL. She was my first island in NH, so I knew it was a sign. I think she's the only one out of this list who is never leaving.


----------



## Verecund (Apr 3, 2020)

9. Huck - My forced campsite move-in that I will forever resent. His face just looks so darn pompous and I can't stand it. The only one of my villagers I hate.
8. Nate - I'm not a fan of his green unibrow, but while I didn't like him at first, he's grown on me a bit. (He talks about his bugs every day, though, and I wish he'd call an exterminator.) I'd definitely let him move if he asked, though.
7. Ava - She's nice, kind of plain-looking, though. She's given me a lot of DIY recipes though since she always seems to be crafting something when I walk into her house. She also sings quite a bit!
6. Del - I invited him from a mystery island yesterday because I wanted a cranky villager and although he's not my favourite, he's far from the worst. I like him, I just like my other neighbours better.
5. Diva - I like her and she's the only one who's sent me letters so far (two of them), but I can barely talk to her without her telling me I'm giving her a complex and it's really frustrating. My other villagers don't seem nearly as irritated when I talk to them a lot; it's just her so far.
4. Goldie - Just invited her from a mystery island today. I like her; she was a starter in my last WW town, too! I don't plan on keeping her super long-term at the moment but I'm glad to be getting her.
3. Cobb - It's kind of funny that I'm ranking him here since I was initially going to reset my island when I saw he was my starter, but I stuck with it in hopes that he'd grow on me, and he really has, to the point where I like him over Diva. He's really nice to me and always seems happy to have a chat!
2. Nibbles - I was super excited to come across her on my first mystery tour since Huck moved in (especially since my mom met Nibbles on _her _first mystery tour and invited her and I was super jealous); I love the squirrels! I think the main reason she's not ranked first is because she's so new and I haven't interacted with her much yet.
1. Apple - The first villager I met on a mystery tour and I had to invite her; she's so cute! She always calls me her bestie and tells me how much she loves my outfit/hair. She's so sweet!


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 3, 2020)

10. Whitney- She just moved in so I have no opinion on her yet.
9. Bertha- Hippos are one of the worst species, but she is one of the better hippos. She isn’t outside much and has been kind of boring so far.
8. Pashmina- Getting kind of tired of her. I don’t like the goats at all, but she is one of the better ones. She isn’t that bad, but I would absolutely let her move if she asked.
7. June- Kind of new, but she made me mad earlier by watering flowers I didn’t want watered. Needs to do more to gain my respect. More visually appealing than Bertha gives her the normal advantage.
6. Zell- Zell is just Zell. He hasn’t done much, but he is a cool deer I suppose. I prefer Lopez out of the two smug deers, but he will do for awhile.
5. Zucker- Zucker is pretty cool. He’s only been here for a few days, so I’d expect him to be closer to the top in about a week if he is still in town.
4. Buzz- One of the most underrated villagers in the game, and I was quite surprised to see him in the bottom tier. I really like his design, and you can never go wrong with the cranky villagers most of the time.
3. Agent S- Agent S has been really good so far. She gives me a lot of presents and crafts a lot as well. I really like the peppy villagers, and Agent S is no exception. With that being said, I don’t want to keep her forever and if she asked to leave, I’d probably accept it.
2. Dom- The biggest surprise villager for me and the one who has grown on me the most. If you asked me before the game came out, I would have probably called Dom the worst new villager besides maybe Megan. When I got him as a starter, I was kind of upset but was also open to potentially getting to know him more and become friends. That is exactly what happened. Dom has been a great villager so far. He gives me the most reactions and always gives me bells when I gift him something. Will I let him move if he asks? It hurts to say as I probably would, but I hope I can get his picture first.
1. Benjamin- Behold, the only keeper on this list. Benjamin is great. I really love all the dogs, and while Benjamin isn’t my favorite, he still gets an A+ rating from me. He is very balanced in how he helps me out with the town as he is always doing a combination of crafting, giving me reactions, and giving me tasks on a daily basis. I want his picture, and I may let him go after I get it, but who knows, I may change my mind.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 3, 2020)

8. Chops: far and away my least favorite of the current residents. Fortunately, he'll be in boxes tomorrow (random move-out)
7. Broccolo: just sort of there, really
6. Admiral: random move in. Don't have much of an opinion yet
5. Merengue: Nice and all, but I normally don't have much reason to deal with her
4. Tammi: she looks a bit ugly but gives lots of presents
3. Robin: a carryover from New Leaf I found on an island tour, who I've always liked
2. Tank: one of my original villagers and the first to call me a friend according to my nookphone
1. Reneigh: The other original villager, very xute, very friendly, and the second to call me a friend per my nookphone (after I gave her a go board)
Not moved in yet but will be number 1: Ankha, my one and only dreamie


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 4, 2020)

*10.* Claudia: Don't really like her design, and I'm not really a fan of snooty villagers in general. Her room looks pretty cool though. 
*9.* Celia: I had her in New Leaf before. I don't really hate her, but she's a normal eagle villager, neither of which are my favorite. 
*8.* Cherry: I really liked Cherry in New Leaf, but I just don't like the uchi villagers in this game so I want her gone. 
*7.* Nan: She's okay, I guess. I like her house. I want her kitchen island thing. 
*6.* Bubbles: I wasn't happy about her moving in at first, but she's grown on me. I'm still letting her go if she asks to move, but I'll be a little sad about it, at least. 
*5.* Rudy: Rudy is adorable, and he was one of my initial villagers, but there are so many jock villagers that I like so I'll probably have to let him go. 
*4.* Bruce: I got Bruce as a random move in. I really like him, so I lucked out. Definitely keeping him. 
*3.* Colton: He was my first camper, so I had no choice but to let him move in. I didn't want to at first, but he's grown on me a lot. I'm keeping him now. 
*2.* Zucker: Found him on an island. I wasn't planning on getting him even though I liked him, but when I saw him I had to. He's even more adorable in this game than he was in New Leaf.
*1.* Bam: My favorite villager! I found him on an island and I'm definitely keeping him. When I first started the game, I reset for over three hours trying to get him or Rowan before giving up, so I'm super happy I got him this early. In New Leaf I always had either Rowan or Bam at the start, so it felt weird not having either one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2020)

7. Canberra. I'm okay with sisterly villagers but I don't love them either, so they gotta look or be extra interesting to win me over. I personally find Canberra ugly though.
6. Coach. He's alright, I don't love him but I don't hate him either. He's just sorta there.
5. Carrie. She just randomly moved in and she's not bad, but I don't see myself keeping her around either when I get any cooler villagers.
4. Wolfgang. This is where my favorite villagers list starts. He only moved in recently but I already love him loads. I had him in New Leaf I think and aside from Chief, he's one of my favorite wolves.
3. Jeremiah. I had him in Wild World and I'm so happy to see him again in New Horizons. I invited him in on a whim but he's really grown on me already. He's definitely my favorite frog villager, I think.
2. Eugene. Love this cool mofo. He's got that greaser/biker style going and I think it's interesting how they gave that to a koala. He was one of my favorites in New Leaf and he's just as cool here, I think.
1. Kyle. This dude is one of the COOLEST villagers out there! He's easily my second favorite wolf and like Eugene, I really love his cool style. He just moved in and I love him, he's been going places and singing on my island and that's soo cute!


----------



## petrichr (Apr 4, 2020)

10. Renee - her colour scheme is.. a lot. Also she bullies me when I get stung. She is in boxes today though!
9. Alfonso - still traumatised from having him in WW. Okay, gives me DIY but I hate his colours.
8. Agnes - chose her from a mystery island just to fill my spaces. She is always inside, haven't really interacted.
7. Lopez - mandatory campsite move in. He is fine, I like the look of deer but his blue and yellow is a bit weird.
6. Norma - she grew on me appearance wise. But she has the personality of a brick wall.
5. Hornby - picked him up off a mystery island. Still undecided, he only moved in yesterday. But his personality is pretty cute for a jock.
4. Genji - one of my starters, I actually really like him now. He always gives me medicine :')
3. Ankha - this was a random move in. She was one of my NL dreamies and I was happy to give her a miss this time but her personality is pretty cute this time round.
2. Marshal - I didn't get the hype but this lil dude to so cute. And I love his house.
1. Audie - found her on a mystery island and I'm never letting her go!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2020)

I've got some amiibo to go through but so far I've got:

*10. Snooty* - I mean, ugh. I didn't know at the time that if I built all my plots in advance that rando villagers would just let themselves in. Can't wait for her to leave

*9. Leopold *- What kinda lion has a green mane? Fake news

*8. Billy *- One of the two original villagers I had when I started my island. Idk he's just kinda boring, does not look like a jock at all

*7. Cesar *- He would be lower on the list if he hadn't been one of my original starting villagers in New Leaf. He's ugly but sentimental. I'm gonna replace him with Dobie though

*6. Sprinkle *- Penguins are cute, I don't really care for this penguin though. Her eyes are kinda spooky. Bunnie will be taking her place

*5. Stella *- Recruited her through a mystery island. She was really cute at the time, but sheep just look so awkward in clothing. I have grown bored of her. Will replace her with Merengue or maybe Lolly

*4. Ursala *- She's just starting to move in to my town, I forced Deirdre out for her. I like her, she's an underrated uchi bear. I just wanna give her a hug

*3. Purrl *- I got her to move in via the amiibo campsite. I like Purrl she's a very underrated snooty cat

*2.* *Sherb *- I lucked out finding Sherb on a mystery island! I didn't know at the time that he was completely new to Animal Crossing, I could have sworn he was a Welcome Amiibo villager but oh well. I think I will keep him but I feel like he doesn't like me; he's already tried to leave once

1. *Melba* I lucked out getting her via one of the mystery islands! I didn't plan on having her permanently but now I think I do want her to stay. She's too cute


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2020)

All of my villagers are solid 10s.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 4, 2020)

i honestly don't like all of them, but here goes:
9 - Elvis
8 - Julian
7 - Coco
6 - Punchy
5 - Lyman
4 - Sterling
3 - Twiggy (kinda surprised)
2 - Charlise
1 - Sydney


----------



## mogyay (Apr 4, 2020)

10: bones - i don't need to elaborate, an absolute monstrosity, stupid campsite..
9: axel - idk, could be worse but i just don't vibe with him, he's moving tomorrow anyway
8: pashmina - u did grow on me but sis sorry u just ain't that cute..
7: audie - omg i feel so bad bc she's so well liked but i just don't rly love her, idk if it's the design or just the personality, feel like she'd be better as a snooty
6: merengue - i only took her bc i found her on mystery island and ik she's popular but she's surprisingly grown on me a lot
5: zucker - a cutie, i got him to match marina, i always love the octopus
4: marina - soo adorable, if i didn't already have 2 normal dreamies i'd probably want her to stay forever
3: sherb - SO CUTE, defo my favourite of the new villagers, he only talks about snacks and snacks is my personality so 
2: fang - YAY, i'm so blessed someone gave me him, one of my faves of all time and defo staying forever
1: vesta: an angel on earth, the reason i exist

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

idk why i said bones, i meant chops, i don't even like typing his name so maybe that's why


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 4, 2020)

*10. Huck* - I like smug but not this frog. Does nothing for me. I want 2 smug villagers on my island but Huck is not one of them.
*9. Rolf* - I don't like this cranky villager, he scares me. I don't enjoy talking to him and I don't like his eyes. His house is ok (outdoorsy theme) but that's about it. I'll switch him out with Walt when I get the chance.
*8. Biff* - He just moved into my island and while I do think he looks adorable, I am not too keen on jocks. I can't handle having two jocks in my town so between him and Genji, I am kicking Biff out. Also I hate his house interior (graffiti/street).
*7. Alice* - Oh Alice. She is normal hence she's very sweet but she is so BORING. I guess normal villagers are like this. She's my only normal villager right now but I don't like her enough to keep her. There are other normal villagers who grab my attention more.
*6. Flo* - I love the uchi personality but Flo is just okay. She was my starter villager so we've gotten pretty close. She looks cute but there are other uchi villagers I would rather have.
*5. Peggy* - She's so sweet! I love her eyes and hair and she is always talking about wanting to be a popstar! I enjoy her....but I also want to replace her with another peppy villager. Actually, I am going to replace her. I just like other peppy villagers more. However, I am glad to have come across her.
*4. Blanche* - She is new to me but I quite like her. I love snooty villagers and her look is one I think is great. Her catchphrase "quite so" is kinda annoying. I am debating on whether or not to keep her in my village as I already have snooty favorites. For now, she is one I talk to everyday.
*3. Lionel* - This guy is so cool! I LOVE his outfit and his white fur. He's smug so we get along fine. I am definitely keeping him forever until a better smug villager gets released in the future.
*2. Genji* - This game is the first time I've ever heard of him?! I feel like I've never seen him before in my whole years of playing this series. Boy did I get attached to him when I first started NH. He's a jock so it is annoying to hear about his muscles but he's very nice and motivating! I love his Japanese style and I think he's one of the best designed. I am keeping him forever.
*1. Tiffany* - GOD I LOVE HER!!! She is so cool and beautiful. She has FISHNETS on, I think they're hot (is that weird to think...?) I put her in the game via amiibo after another villager asked me if he could move away (I said yes and took that opportunity to move Tiffany into the new empty house). I love snooty villagers and Tiffany is my #1 bae out of my current villagers. She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Apr 4, 2020)

6) Hugh - He just waltzed in an empty lot, and I didn’t appreciate that. 

5) Curlos - He’s my first camper to move in, and I wasn’t thrilled to have him, but I’m slowly feeling okay with him.

4) Dom - I’m not a huge fan of Jock types since GC, but I really like the interactions in New Horizons.

3) Cherry - She’s tough and kind! Plus she actually likes taking care of kids. She used to be an excellent babysitter.

2) Piper - She’s got a lot of energy, but she’s been really nice to me. Gave me some sweet kicks and manage to get a non-existent infomercial jingle for the vault pole to stick in my head.

1) Maple - She’s my very first island villager I talked to and invited over to my island. She’s super sweet and pretty conspiratorial. It’s a blast chatting with her.


----------



## MrBox (Apr 4, 2020)

10: Eugene: I never liked him. Never will. I keep whacking him with my net every time I see him.
9: Sandy: I don't know her very well but I would like her to wear a beanie.
8: Jerimiah: I'm only having him in my town right now for a friend.
7: Rodeo: Cool design!
6: Francine: She's alright. I've had Chrissy in my New Leaf town.
5: Sheldon: He's so cute!!!
4: Merengue: I didn't like her before but she's okay.
3: Dom: Very cute. I wish he didn't talk about working out all the time though.
2: Rodeo: I like him.
1: Pashmina: Super cool! I love her.


----------



## Cheburashka (Apr 4, 2020)

10. Diva: Seriously?? Of all uchis there could be I ended up with Diva, my least favourite villager ever, as an original villager and she just won't move out
9. Ricky: I keep forgetting, he even exists. I don't hate him but wouldn't care if he moved out.
8. Jacques: Hated him in New Leaf but he looks cute with different hats and glasses 
7. Bam: My second original villager. Not much of a fan but he's ok.
6. Bluebear: She's cute but I've never been a big fan of the peppy personality.
5. Skye: She's a ray of sunshine. Sends me letters almost daily and whenever I meet her she's singing.
4. Eugene: Just moved in and I've never had him before but I love koalas.
3. Zucker: Cutie!! <3
2. Roald: My first Amiibo card move-in and the best Jock ever. Won't let him go...
1. Ozzie: The cutest ever! I bought an overprized Ozzie amiibo card just to make sure to have him on my island and ultimately he ended up being my second random move-in.


----------



## Bugs (Apr 4, 2020)

Hans is moving in today and he's my all time favourite villager so he's obviously no. 1, other than that...

7. Renée: I hate her pinkness, and she's pretty boring imo, she doesn't seem to want to talk to me much either so seems mutual hahaha
6. Bangle: She's okay, again kinda boring never really talks about or does anything interesting.
5. Mac: He's a sweet guy, kinda funny looking which I like, he's okay but I'll probably swap him at some point.
4. Tia: She's a quirky villager both in design and personality, I love that she's always checking out the flowers!
3. Del: he's pretty cool looking, I like most of the crocodiles so he's very welcome.
2. Stitches: adorable little bear! He's so cute and he's always after bugs, which I can relate to personally.
1. Cube: when I was a kid playing the GCN game, I really wanted this guy! So when I saw him on an island I had to have him! He's a big cutie


----------



## moon_child (Apr 4, 2020)

10. Ed - He’s the one the campsite forced on me. I don’t HATE him or anything but I don’t really like him either. He’s okay. Keeping him just for the sake of having a smug.

9. Deirdre - My starting Uchi. Had her in NL. Love-hate relationship. I’m not the biggest fan of Uchis in general, I just like Fuchsia most out of all of them. She can leave whenever she wants. Letting her stay because I want all personalities.

8. Sprinkle - My first peppy in my island. Got her when I was island hopping because she looked cute and I don’t dislike her. But she’s leaving because I invited a camper today. She’s the one I booted out because I also have Audie in my town, who’s a peppy and is never leaving.

7. Billy - My starting jock. He’s not bad. We’ve gotten pretty close. Which is a surprise because I don’t like goats in this game in general. But he’s a good guy. He can stay as long as he wants but I won’t stop him from moving because I also have Rudy in my town, who’s a jock and I’m keeping Rudy forever.

6. Whitney - Awooooo she’s growing on me. She’s so pretty. I have three wolves in my town and I prefer variety in species but I can’t help myself and I think I might keep her around for a loooooong time. She’s so classy and sophisticated. And her voice is so soothing.

5. Chief - He’s my cranky and he’ll stay forever in my island. He’s also still in my NL town. He was a starter there. I don’t want any other crankies. It’s Chief or nothing.

4. Audie - Oh my. My wolves. She’s new, she’s gorgeous, she’s difficult to find. She’s a peppy I can tolerate. And that’s saying a lot. Peppies get on my nerve but not her. Never her. She’s in my island for good.

3. Zucker - He’s sooooo sweet. I never had him before. But now I’m in love. I’m never letting him go. I don’t even care if he has the starter house and not his default house because he’s one of my first move ins. I don’t care. I love him so much.

2. Rudy - HAHAHA. I ADORE THIS CAT AND HIS DOPEY SMILEY FACE. I won’t ever let him leave. I want to see that dopey smile all around my island. I like making fun of him. I like when he laughs. I like when he gets mad. I will never get over his expressions. That face is a face that will never disappear from my island or any of my towns. His dopey smiley face is also in my NL town. I’m never getting sick of it.

1. Molly - I wanted her for so long in NL but never got the chance to have her. She’s so smol I can’t handle the cuteness. Unfortunately, I don’t have any amiibos and I even reset some NL towns just trying to find her but to no avail. In NH, she found me. I got her off my third mystery tour and it felt like fate. Like Zucker, I don’t care if she’s in a starter home and not her default one. She’s never leaving.


----------



## capnport (Apr 4, 2020)

10. Pietro. I surprisingly don't hate him, but his personality is annoying and he's difficult to draw.
9. T-Bone. Like Pietro, he's difficult to draw, but unlike Pietro, I like the way he acts.
8. Benedict. In New Leaf, he moved right directly next to my house (which I had placed close to Re-Tail in order to get there fast) and blocked my path to Re-Tail.
7. Daisy. I have nothing against her, but her design is boring.
6. Cheri. I like her, but... I don't love her. Also, it's easy to confuse her name with Shari's.
5. Shari. Same as Cheri, but my mom likes her, which gives her bonus likability points.
4. Puddles. Her mouth looks weird, but she's an adorable little pink frog with a bubbly personality.
3. Gigi. I love her lots and she'd be #1 if it wasn't for the next two.
2. Gayle. Adorable design, adorable personality, and she was the first to decide to call me "Sunflower." Her little snaggletooth sticking up is just so perfect.
1. Axel. One of my starting villagers. I love elephants, and jocks in ACNH are much better than they were in ACNL. I don't know if I'm allowed to say this word, but... Axel is a himbo.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 4, 2020)

10) moe - was my camper so i didnt have a choice, plus i have too many cats. im probably gonna use my amiibo card to replace him if the glitch doesnt affect me
9) antonio - jock is my least favourite personality but hes ok, amiibo card sentence as well
8) tangy - maybe i never noticed this in previous games but her face looks weird now
7) gladys - boring design imo, not too bad
6) muffy - good uchi, love her colours
5) rodeo - cows look a lot better in this game, very cute
4) peanut - essential villager for me, was my favourite back when i was playing ww
3) kiki - has grown on me a lot
2) dobie - sweet old man
1) kyle - kyle
0) jeremiah would be here...if i had one...


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 4, 2020)

9. Bubbles - just NO! made even worse because peppy villagers are my favorite but she is just so butt ugly, and the game keeps forcing me to talk to her. no, I want her to move out
8. Mac - mostly here because I don't really care for jock villagers
7. Ike - only here because I needed a cranky villager, I wish I didn't get him though because his "voice" makes me feel sick to my stomach (literally). idk why
6. Annalise - she ended up moving into one of my free plots while I was trying to look for mystery tour villagers so that soured my perception of her
5. Plucky - I don't hate her but I'm honestly really indifferent to her, would rather have another uchi
4. Alice - thought I would absolutely hate her when she moved in, realized she's actually super cute and I love her! she's just a little lower because she's kinda plain
3. Phil - also thought I would hate him when he moved in (forced campsite recruit) but his dialogue and expressions ended up being very amusing to me, I love him
2. Francine - she is just too cute oh my god. I love the human-looking villagers way too much. idk if this is in the other games but there's a photo of Chrissy in her house and on that moment I decided I needed Chrissy on my island to reunite them
1. Beau - I got him from a mystery tour, I only got him because I knew he was popular and I thought I could trade him later but he grew on me way too much he's precious


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 4, 2020)

6. Kidd - nothing wrong with him i'm just salty that i didn't get the smug that i wanted from the campsite
5. Nana - nothing wrong with her either! she was a random move in and normals are kind of boring so
4. Cookie - she was a random move in too, i'm not a big fan of peppies and cookie's face kind of annoyed me but she grew on me!! and now i think she's super cute
3. Biff - i wanted teddy, bud or samson in his place but he grew on me, we're buddies now 
2. Egbert - found him on an island, he's so cute and he's the only one on my island who does the naruto run
1. Frita - i love her design, and she's also the only one who has sang on my island, i've caught her singing like twice now ik she loves it lol


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 4, 2020)

*I just started, so I only have two:*
2. Frita
1. Hamlet


----------



## skylucario (Apr 12, 2020)

10. Annalisa. Her design is cute but doesn’t ‘match’ her personality well enough for me, and I don’t feel attached to her at all
9. Vivian. I actually love the snooty villagers (and her catchphrase!! piffle. so cute) but her design is kinda boring and i’m not that attached to her. 
8. Cube. He’s never felt like my villager as i’m saving him for a friend
7. Katt. I feel attached to her bc she’s my starting villager, but she’s by far my ‘meanest’ villager. She made Cube cry!! She is kinda cool otherwise. 
6. Sly. Idk what it is about him.  I just love him and the jock personality fits him so well. He’s also special to me bc he’s one of my starting villagers. 
5. Sheldon! He was a random move-in from someone’s void, and he’s just...so cute. His facial expressions are hilarious, too. He looks so distraught when he can’t catch a fish
4. Tutu! She has grown on me since she randomly moved in. I thought she looked awkward at first, but now I find her to be so cute! Also, peppies are great
3. Baabara! She was in my NL town, too, and I love snooty villagers. 
2. Marshal! I am obsessed with him. I talk to him a bit too much; he’s gotten the black cloud twice so far...but i can’t help it...he’s too cute
1. Butch!!! My favorite since WW, and crankies are my favorite personality overall <3


----------



## Vea (Apr 12, 2020)

10. Penelope. She was a random move in and tbh she's okay, but I'd be happy to let her go.
9. Puddles. She's really nice, I just guess I don't like frogs.
8. Claudia. Another pink random move in. I think there's a theme here lol.
7. Snooty. I hated her at first but she's really growing on me. 
6. Marina. She just moved in so I'm sure she'll move up the list as I get to know her.
5. Keaton. I like that he sings at night and his house is super weird.
4. Sylvana. She was one of my first islanders and I've just grown attached to her.
3. Ankha. She's just such a diva, I love her ~
2. Dom. I don't normally like jocks but his peppiness suits his appearance.
1. Beau. His personality is so cute and he eats the flowers I give him!

This has been a fun read. c:


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 12, 2020)

skylucario said:


> 4. Tutu! She has grown on me since she randomly moved in. I thought she looked awkward at first, but now I find her to be so cute! Also, peppies are great


Tutu just moved in today for me! I love her, she's really cute ❤

*Update:
1. Erik
2. Hamlet
3. Tutu
4. Nana (moving in tomorrow)
5. Frita*


----------



## Believe (Apr 12, 2020)

1. Prince
2. Fang
3. Kyle
4. Freya
5. Coco
6. Poncho

as far as who I'm planning to keep at the moment


----------



## insomniak (Apr 12, 2020)

10. Hippeux. Eat rocks, piss hippo.
9. Static. He's okay. Looks a bit odd, but nice enough.
8. Raymond. Found him on an island, shrugged, and said "Welp, might as well get the hype cat." Still haven't found the hype.
7. Annalisa. She's alright, looks nice, but pretty boring.
6. Whitney. Nothing against her, but she's kinda bland.
5. Cherry. She's cool and looks hella nice. 
4. Apollo. One of my favorite villagers in the series.
3. Broccolo. He's so high up just because I love the other for bigger reasons, he's still one of my faves. He's funny and cute, love him.
2. Sprinkles. I'd say she's my best friend in game, she's so sweet and nice.
1. Scoot! I searched for him for so long, I was so happy when I finally found him.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 12, 2020)

10 - Boris, he snuck in from a friends' town when I had an empty plot lol. I really don't like pigs and he's one of the less appealing ones anyways.
9 - Fuchsia, She was one of my original villagers and I definitely don't hate her, but I'm not a big fan of the uchi personality and something about a hot pink deer is unappealing to me lol
8 - Sylvana, not bad at all, just one of my lesser favs out of my others. She's cuter among the squirrel villagers, so not upset to have her.
7 - Tiffany, again, I really like her, I'm just trying to rank everyone out of 10 LOL. only complaint is i wish she had a nose xp
6 - Rudy, a good boy, but i took him in because i didn't want someone stinky moving in lol
5 - Audie, I really like her, but don't really care for peppy villagers. only complaint : P
4 - Kiki, i love her and try to keep her in my towns!
3 - Zell, my favorite of the smug villagers! his house is super cool in this game and i love that he wants to be a movie star lol
2 - Biff, I really don't know why I am attached to him lol, i don't normally like hippos at all. He was one of my firsts in new leaf and i love him very much
1 - Lobo! My boy in every game he has appeared in <3 best boy and best wolf


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 12, 2020)

10. Antonio- I'm not a huge fan of the jock personality (which is kinda weird since my fave is a jock) but for some reason he just really doesn't appeal to me.
9. Nan- The one curly hair on her head has always bothered me (idk why) and she was random so I didn't choose her
8. Deli- When I first saw him he was in a rain jacket and hat and I thought it was so cute but then he changed into his regular clothes and just reminds me of a grandpa (no offense Deli)
7. Pippy- Again nothing really actually wrong with her I just prefer others.
6. Poncho- He's really cute and I mainly just wanted a bear cub, but again with the constant "I'm gonna workout" comments that drive me insane.
5. Pashmina- I had her at one point in New Leaf and was really fond of her so I was glad she was one of my originals in this game.
4. Fang- Had him way back in City Folk and really grew to love him since he annoyed my mom with his attitude so when I had the chance to get him again, I went for it.
3. Bob- Cats are my favorite and I fell in love with his laziness in New Leaf when he moved in.
2. Zell- I have a weird obsession with the male deer in the series and his personality was the one I needed in my town so I chose him of my favorites. Won't be surprised if my other faves Lopez and Bruce move into La Tortuga at some point.
1. Kid Cat- MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE. He moved in pretty early into me playing New Leaf and I instantly fell in love with his cute racing outfit. Once again, I'm not that much of a fan of the jocks but something about him just really pulled me in. He's lived in my New Leaf town for 5+ years now and I always go back and check that he's still there. As soon as I could use amiibos I invited him to the campsite. Although, I do have to say his shirt in this game kinda put me off at first since it looked like he was wearing a t-shirt over his track suit but I've learned to like it.


----------



## DovahTobi (Apr 12, 2020)

8. Klaus. He is without a doubt one of the weirdest villagers I've ever had. He does weird things, says weird things, and makes this weird face at me all the time. He is very entertaining though.
7. Drago. This breaks my heart since previously he was a top five favorite villagers of all time for me and I legit screamed for joy when I saw his name on the "sold!" sign... but idk he's just not that interesting on my island :\ I like him though.
6. Truffles. She just moved onto my island the other night so I don't have much to say about her, but she's cute. As I've only had her "in boxes" lines and egg day lines, this is subject to change.
5. Phoebe. One of my starters. She's cool, but gets annoyed if I talk to her too much. She's the one I see the most, doing stuff around the island and staying up late.
4. Broccolo. Surprisingly I like him more than Drago, though they have the same personality type. He's just super adorable and so cute. He's been on my island less than Drago but I've gotten more personality from him.
3. Melba. She's just so adorable and sweet and talks about books all the time. She is always up to something, and I love her. She probably pings me the most.
2. Buck. This took me by surprise. One of my starters, and I thought the smug villagers were supposed to be the flirty types but man, Buck is the flirtiest villager I've ever had xD but he's really nice and is super active on the island. He also sends me the most gifts in the mail.
1. Fang! My cranky little book loving wolf. He is always reading with those cute lil glasses on ;o; he really takes an interest in my outfits the most.

Overall I do like my villagers, but as of right now the only ones I'd make stay are Fang, Buck, and maybe Phoebe (since she's a starter). And maaybbe Klaus just because he's so weird.


Alex518 said:


> two: iggly. he's the cutest thing ever im so glad that i love my founding villagers!!


Iggly is my all time favorite villager ^o^


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 12, 2020)

*10. Tucker - *It's not that I really dislike him, I just don't find him to interesting. I barely see him around the island and if I do he's usually sitting down
*
9. Olaf - *I used to really dislike Olaf, especially when I saw that he was the mandatory smug villager that showed up at my campsite. But I've grown to like him a bit more now that he's been on my island a while
*
8. Coco - *I do like Coco a lot because of how sweet she is. However I love seeing emotion in the villagers faces but I obviously can't in Coco's face which is why I'm not her biggest fan
*
7. Diana - *I find Diana's design really cute and sweet however she can be a little bit boring. I would rather her have her show her true snooty side and act as snarky as possible
*
6. Pekoe - *Cub villagers are one of my favourite species and Pekoe is definitely one of my favourite cubs. She is so adorable and kind and has a beautiful looking interior. I don't really have anything negative to say except the fact that I barely see her out her house, she's only ever out to water her flowers
*
5. Reneigh - *Reneigh is my favourite uchi villager and I definetely love her. I love the uchi personality as it makes her seem to really stand out from my other villagers
*
4. Bluebear - *Bluebear is a tiny blue bear cub whose happy all the time. What's not to love about her? The only sad thing is, is that she was my original peppy and doesn't have her own furniture
*
3. Daisy - *I absolutely love Daisy she is very adorable and kind to everybody. I love how her purple ears are actually noticeable now as they weren't in New Leaf. Her interior is very gorgeous and she is always happy to see me visit. I often find her singing to her radio, which makes me adore even more
*
2. Ozzie - *I'll be honest, i didn't even know Ozzie existed until I met him at a mystery island. After hanging out with him everyday we have become best friends which brought me to the conclusion to put him on my dreamies list. Ozzie is by far the cutest koala in my opinion and he's all in all, a fantastic snack buddy
*
1. Moe - *Moe is my all time favourite villager and has been since New leaf. I was lucky enough to be gifted him by one of my friends who was trying to get him to move out. I'm so thankful for this as Moe and I have many fantastic memories of each other. I can't wait to spend many more days hanging out with him on island life


----------



## Soigne (Apr 12, 2020)

10. reneigh: she is quite literally the ugliest person on my island. i can't wait to get rid of her.
9. broccolo: he's alright, but he was a random move-in & when he asks to leave i will let him.
8. sprinkle: i thought i'd like her, but she's a little overbearing in her design. i look forward to her departure.
7. lyman: the koala villagers are adorable! he just happens to be my least favorite koala.
6. tank: neither here nor there. run of the mill. he's fine.
5. rooney: i invited him to my island because of rooney mara and that's it.
4. tybalt: sooo cute! i love him so much. i decorated his house with a waterfall and a bit of a secluded feel. only the best for tybalt
3. maddie: i've never seen her before, so she turned out to be a real treat. she's cute, but a bit basic. i may replace her.
2. deirdre: she's the newest in town (replaced keaton). she's very lovely.
1. fauna: super cute! i'm so glad she moved to my island.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 12, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> Not ranked - Blanche. She just moved in today so I haven't gotten the chance to actually get to know her.
> 9. Marina
> 8. Octavian
> 7. Agent S
> ...


Updated ranking:

10. Agent S
9. Marina
8. Cherry
7. Octavian
6. Huck
5. Blanche
4. Bill
3. Zucker
2. Bruce
1. Fauna


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 12, 2020)

I kinda like all my villagers however I like some more than others:
10. Ruby- I just invited her from an island but she looks cute and I love her house design, she's low on the list because I barley know her.
9. Audie- The reason why Audie is so low is because I have 3 peppy villagers on my island, and I already have another wolf villager so I hope she leaves with that default DIY furniture!
8. Mitzi- I love cats however she isn't my favorite as I prefer other normal villagers over her such as Tia and Marina and I prefer Ankha as another cat villager so she's going to be replaced, also she has the DIY furniture so she can leave!
7. Papi- He has grown on me however I prefer to have stitches as my only lazy so he can move out if he wants but I have nothing against him!
6. Cherry- I actually love cherry as she is one of my favorite Uchi villagers however she has the default DIY furniture which is heartbreaking because I wouldn't boot her if that weren't the case, also Fuchsia is another Uchi villager I prefer over her.
5. Marina- I love her and she's staying the only thing is that I wish she would stop singing because it can get annoying!
4. Marshal- He's adorable and he was my 2nd camper and I'm glad I invited him to live in my town but I prefer Julian as a smug but Marshal is just fine!
3. Stitches- he's amazing, I found him on an island and I immediately grabbed him because he's amazing and so cute I couldn't leave him on that island by himself at all!
2. Fang- I love Fang, I wanted Wolfgang as my cranky but when I saw fang on an island I snatched him up, he's really chill and I adore him!
1. Flora- My favorite peppy and my 2nd favorite villager after Ankha, I love flamingo's and I love her peppy personality because it goes so well with her and she's never leaving my town!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 12, 2020)

10. Twiggy - I don't hate her, I just don't love her. I don't like her design very much, and her house doesn't match her at all (mostly because she was one of the 3 that moved in after the starters). She's okay for a peppy I guess, but there are waaaay better options imo.
9. Nate - I'm sorry but he has a god awful design and could've puked when I first discovered who he was. But he's not actually too bad and he's kinda grown on me. Like Twiggy though, there's way better lazy villagers out there. 
8.  Admiral - he's okay I guess. Just would rather have another cranky over him.
7.  Tad - although he's quite low in my ratings, I actually quite like him! His interior is so cute! He's a wee cutie <3
6. Vesta - one of my og's from New Leaf, it's good to have her back!
5. Whitney - I've loved her from New Leaf, so naturally I quite like her in NH.
4. Megan - she is such a cutie, I love her design and house!
3. Raymond - he was my forced campsite villager and honestly couldn't have asked for better. He's a pretty cool cat to say the least. 
2. Audie - she probably would've been first, but I've only had her for short amount of time. Other than that I flippin' love her. She's so gorgeous, her house is perfect, and she fits perfectly in my island <3
1. Phoebe - she's my best friend I love her <33 Her design and house are perfect too. She love to tell me all the gossip of the island haha.


----------



## Danoa (Apr 13, 2020)

10. Roscoe - A random move in that decided to glitch so at this time I don't like him because I can't even talk to him. 
9. Drake - Don't hate him, but I don't love him either. He's just kinda there.
8. Chadder - I like his look and name because I think they're funny, but talking with him just isn't really enjoyable.
7. Friga - She's not been on my island to long so I feel I haven't really gotten to know her to well, but so far I've enjoyed her more than Drake and Chadder.
6. Samson - He's okay.
5. Cyd - Love his look, but compared to my other cranky he is sorely lacking.
4. Peanut - Like her a lot more than I originally thought I would. Would be better if she didn't have the default peppy house. It was also funny when she got fleas and then denied it. lol
3. Skye - She maybe would have beat Marina or at least tied if she wasn't my first normal and her house wasn't the default.
2. Marina - She's adorable and I love her house too.
1. Walt - Color me surprised. I wasn't sure if I'd like Walt or not when I invited him, but I have absolutely loved having him. At this time I have no intention of letting him move out. I love his house, his clothes, and his dialogue. I only invited him because I kind of wanted a kangaroo and I don't like the female ones. The little ones in the pouches are kinda creepy to me. Plus I feel like they should be named unless they're not real, in which case that makes it creepier because they emote when the big one does. I feel like I'm going down a rabbit hole or should I say a kangaroos pouch, so I'm going to stop there.


----------



## hikaricities (Apr 13, 2020)

10. Piper: she's just sort of "meh" to me right now. I don't like her design too much and to me, she looks more like a snooty than a peppy. Pretty weird that she hasn't grown on me since I love peppy villagers.
9. Big Top: I honestly don't have any thoughts on him. He moved in after Axel and Tia so at this point I'm just tired of elephant villagers lol.
8. Axel: don't like him or dislike him, but I do appreciate how he's given me lots of DIYs.
7.Ankha: honestly don't have much of an opinion of her too. I need to talk to her more! But I do like her design. 
6. Flip: just moved him in so still don't know how to feel about him but he's pretty cute! Loved the dialogue he gave while he visited my campsite. He's more endearing to me than Axel so I like him more. 
5. Klaus: I was going to let him go and I still feel a bit iffy about him, but I'm starting to warm up to him! I loved his home and his design is pretty cool. I'm sure all smugs do this but I also love how he says "ciao" and "buongiorno" sometimes. Since I'm studying Italian it made me happy to see!
4. Tia: I got her through amiibo so it feels like we already have an established friendship which is cute! But same as Sylvana, haven't really been able to get a proper opinion on her since all she talked about was the eggs from coconut trees and Piper's upcoming birthday.
3. Sylvana: she is SO cute! I saw her on a island and I told myself I was on a mission to find Molly but Sylvana was too cute I couldn't resist. She's really chill and super sweet. I haven't seen much of her dialogue due to the bunny event but I'm enjoying her on my island! Even considering letting Tia go if I ever get Molly... because 3 normals may be too much. 
2. Frita: love her! She's one of my dreamies and was one of my starting villagers so I was really happy to get her. Even though most of our friendship feels onesided since I talk to her too much, I still love her! She was the first to become my best friend and give me a nickname. She's tried to move once which is unfortunate because she's never leaving. 
1. Sherb: he is just so precious, absolute cutest! I love his design and even though the music in his home creeps me out... his home is really cute! He's always chilling around town, watering his flowers, or reading a book in his home. And he never gets annoyed no matter how many times you talk to him. (looking at you Frita)


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 13, 2020)

10. *Jacques: *was my forced camper, and he's ok. definitely better than some of the smugs I could have been stuck with
9. *Billy:* my roommate has him in his town, and I don't like having repeat islanders with people I play with regularly, it ruins immersion
8. *Flo:* I wish penguins had webbed bird-feet. She sings a lot, which is cute
7. *Tasha:* extremely excellent house, has terrible taste in workout gear
6. *Midge: *she moved in a couple of days ago, and I haven't really talked to her much because my islanders wouldn't shut up about Bunny day, but she's very cute.
5. *Hornsby*
4. *Filbert*
3. *Bianca*
2. *Bruce*
1. *Sylvana: *I usually like to let villagers come and go as they wish, but Sylvana is never ever leaving. I just wish I had her real house interior instead of the boring beginner one.


----------



## Indrii (Apr 13, 2020)

I like pretty much all my villagers at the moment but here it goes:

10. Henry - I like his design but he’s a villager I had for a pretty long time in New Leaf and I want different villagers this time around. Plus I dunno, he’s just kinda boring in my current save. His house is nice tho!

9. Beau - He’s another that I had for a long time in a New Leaf. I do really like his design and because he was one of my first 3 island villagers, he’s got the log cabin set in his house which is really cool!

8. Sandy - She’s just a really kind, down to earth villager. I have her a straw hat and a little jacket and she just likes to wonder round watering her plants and whenever I visit she’s always drinking a cup of tea. I have her a house by the sea too!

7. Flip - One of my starters, he has always been really nice to me and his design is pretty neat, I’ve never really had a monkey villager before! I do find his constant talk of exercise a bit much though, he talks about nothing else! More so than previous games I’d say.

6. Renée - My other starter, she started out a bit harsh but she’s grown on me. Her dialogue is some of the more interesting on my island and we design is pretty cool.

5. Broffina - I know a lot of people don’t really like Broffina but she’s got a really nice design and her house is beautiful. She comes across as a very posh snooty villager whose always kind to me.

4. Hopper - He’s just a grumpy little ball of feathers tbh. His red eyes are neat and his ice-themed house is really cool. He’s also the villager that lives next door to me so he’s wandering around outside my house quite a bit.

3. Apple - Probably the villager I talk to the most, she’s always out and about reminding around or doing exercise/singing in the plaza. She’s always extremely enthusiastic and fits the peppery theme great.

2. Cookie - She’s ALWAYS outside (like I’m starting to wonder if she’s lost her keys or something!) She’s lived in my town for nearly two weeks and I’ve not been inside her house once yet. She’s really kind though and can usually be found sweeping around in the plaza.

1. Coco - My surprise favourite villager. I only invited her to get more villagers and I’ve always thought her design was a bit too much for my liking. But her house use great, her outfit is really fitting and she’s always got her head in a book. When she’s not reading she can usually be found searching tree and weeds with a magnifying glass. I bought her a little mug with a carrot design on it the other day!


----------



## ariesmoon (Apr 13, 2020)

10. *rasher*: he moved in randomly before i had the chance to invite someone to fill that plot. i really really disliked him at first but he's honestly grown on me, i love the cranky villagers
9. *gladys*: i invited her via the islands as my third villager becus i thought she seemed cute but she's quite boring...she always gives me medicine when i get stung though so <3
8. *rolf*: he just moved in after i invited him from the campsite and i guess i really do have a soft spot for cranky villagers cus i love him so far
7. *peck*: my jock starting villager lmao i hated him at first but i've really warmed up to him i love him now...he was also the first villager to give me their photo!!
6. *zucker*: he was one of my dreamies and i was super happy to find him but so far he's kind of boring sadly
5. *pietro*: my first campsite villager, i was glad it was him and not someone less...desirable but i wasnt like ecstatic or anything but now i love him a lot and im thinking about keeping him permanently
4. *octavian*: ahhh i love him i wanted to cry when i found him on a mystery island i have always wanted him in a game <3
3. *fuchsia*: my starting uchi <3 she has the best conversations with other villagers shes so funny
2. *merry*: so adorable, i have a bias toward peppy villagers but yeah i just love her
1. *cookie*: one of my dreamies!! she moved in randomly as my fifth villager and i was so happy...shes so cute and sends me the best letters and has also given me some of my favorite clothing items as gifts :')


----------



## Thundawave (Apr 13, 2020)

*10. Tex* - I was forced to accept him from the campsite, and he never stops singing. Got into a fight with Plucky on his first day. He’s not even cute enough to make up for it.

*9. Soleil* - Moved into my open plot without permission. Not a fan of really anything about her, but at least she doesn’t actively annoy me.

*8. Candi* - I have no attachment to her. Almost confused her cheeks for her eyes when I first saw her, which kinda makes her look scary.

*7. Nate* - Again, no huge attachment. But he’s cute in a way.

*6. Boots* - Starter. He’s chill.

*5. Plucky* - My other starter. I like her a little more than Boots, and she vibes.

*4. Stella* - Her design is cute, and I appreciate her always watering plants lol.

*3. Piper* - Love her. She’s a good balance of peppy without being scarily over the top in looks and the way her unique traits are incorporated into the personality.

*2. Skye* - UwU she’s so cute, and I love her “airmail” catchphrase. Would be practically perfect if she could stop singing all the time.

*1. Kiki* - I adopted her from a friend who didn’t really want her, and I don’t regret it at all. She’s absolutely precious. <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 13, 2020)

9. Beardo - hate
8. Annalise - she was my ULT dreamie in NL but this time around... idk the spark went out when I saw her new exterior/interior. Nintendo ruined her aesthetic
7. Roald - was a dreamie in NL and found him on my second island trip. He's cute, but he's really just dry compared to Goose.
6. Agnes - starter, love her design and she would be great if her dialogue wasn't so repetitive and she STOPPED RUNNING OMG
5. Bruce - planning to keep! just dry rn, need more cranky personality :/
4. Goose - he's an ok design but I love how he's always in the museum. like... an educated jock <3
3. Mint - what can I say. bae
2. Stu - I LOVE STU his design is so cute, he was a surprise (starting lazy, but I didn't know who he was). I kept it a secret from myself till he moved in and I fell in love, might keep forever
1. Tammi - ok I never thought I could love a peppy, but this girl... she's just the best. her design is cute, her personality is like embodied in her design, idk she just clicks! also was the only villager to give me medicine. She changed me. I'm very tempted to keep


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 13, 2020)

*10. Reneigh* - I really love her design but I find myself liking her less as time goes on and missing Phoebe more and more (I had her as my Uchi in New Leaf). She seems to get several of my villagers upset and I am always stuck with her in the late hours of the night which is when I am playing the most.

*09. Rosie* - Rosie is only this low on my list because I've had her in every town and this time I want to only restrict myself to one villager her species. I'm also sad that I have her with her temporary home interior, so I will let her leave to a more loving home when she is ready. Other than that I absolutely love her as always.

*08. Pierce* - I wasn't really happy when he randomly moved in, but he has grown on me a lot. I really love his room and his whole vibe suitably fits the jock personality. 

*07. Merengue* - Her re-design in New Horizons is absolutely gorgeous and she's as adorable as ever. Her house is wonderful and she is so friendly. I do have to put her lower on my ranking though because a villager farther down (also a Normal) outclasses her in every way, but I am planning to use her house as a base for a café so she is definitely a welcomed addition to my island.

*06. Judy *- Her design is not my favorite... I've never been a huge fan of those kinds of eyes (hello Chrissy) but she is so friendly and her personality has won be over. I think of her as a glass doll... she is so fragile and precious. Not sure if I will keep her long term but since the new villagers lack Amiibo I don't plan on letting her go yet.

*05. Sherb* - I have never been a huge fan of the goats, but Sherb is so adorable that I've made an acceptation for him. Seriously, he is really, really cute. The renderings online of him don't do him justice in the game. 

*04. Audie* - I was not initially impressed with her when the game first came out and wasn't planning to look for her, but I adopted her from a friend so she wouldn't be voided, and fell in love a few days after she moved in. She is kind of the lifeblood of the town.

*03. Beau* - One of my favorite villagers of all time. I never managed to find him in New Leaf and in New Horizons he was the first islander I found. He is also the first villager to give me his picture and the first villager to play "bury the treasure" with me. I don't even mind his starter home because it suits him so well.

*02. Raymond* - Yes, yes, I bought into the hype. I liked Marshal in New Leaf a lot, but Raymond is so much more than he ever was to me. He is so adorable and I have a nostalgic childhood feeling when I see him because of a cat with heterochromatic eyes I played with when I was little. Raymond is also really friendly unlike past experiences I've had with rude smugs *cough* Hippeux. I spent 500+ of my own hard earned tickets finding him on an island, and it was worth all of those horrible hours of grinding. I feel lucky every time I see him waddling around my island.

*01. Tia* - My favorite villager of all time. I had her Amiibo card but found on while hunting for Raymond. She is so adorable, so kind and so gentle. Her maid outfit is so cute, and I love her house. Everything about her is perfect.


----------



## Braixen (Apr 13, 2020)

10. Penelope - she's alright but just doesn't really do much for me, I'm not a fan of the peppy personality so she gets the lowest. She also gets in fights a lot/gets mad a lot for no reason :/
9. Robin - again, just meh. I never really see her around, but she does wear the bathrobe I gave her a lot lol!
8. Rex - he's cute and always gives me DIYs!
7. Midge - I'm a sucker for pink villagers which is why she ranks higher than the others ha
6. Kitt - wasn't sure how I felt about kangaroos but I do like Kitt! she's never around though unfortunately
5. Ellie - SO cute, she was my normal move in and made me like elephants! I used to think elephants looked quite awkward but I like them quite a lot now!
4. Daisy - I keep saying this but absolutely adorable, she's always doing the cutest things and is definitely the most photogenic!
3. Tank - I'm surprised a jock is this high but he was my starter, and I quite like him! He's always out and always pings me, never gets into fights with my other villagers and waters my flowers frequently!
2. Raymond - my forced smug camper and I love him to bits! I love the new villagers as well as cats and was pleasantly surprised to find him in my camp, always gives me random things
1. Dom - baby, BABY boy.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 13, 2020)

9 Willow. I don't know, just can't....
8 Olaf. Just as bad.
7 Frita. Also pretty bad, but I do like uchis.
6 Bianca. I do like her, but her design slightly less.
5 Fauna. She is cute but a bit bland to me.
4 Groucho. I like his singing, cool design as well.
3 Skye. I like her, she looks pretty, I love wolves 
2 Francine. Slightly less desirable than Chrissy, but they are nice together.
1 Chrissy. I like my little energizer bunny.

I might have forgotten one lol.


----------



## CrankyPirate (Apr 13, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> (*Avery *is moving in tomorrow, so I won't rank him, although he's one of the better villagers aesthetically already and we're birthday twins, so he'll probably be pretty high, maybe even my favorite soon)



Haha I also have Avery and also birthday twins! Can't wait to see how the game will handle this.

My current residents in Rogueport, a seaside pirate town:

*10. Gladys* - She is not among my favorites, but since she is kind of an ostrich (crane, actually, but ...) and a normal villager, I do like her. She is currently a placeholder for when I receive some Amiibo cards, but I'm not ignoring her or treating her mean, she is part of the community regardless!

*9. Pietro* - I love Pietro, he is creepy af, but one of my favorites from New Leaf (where I loved to hate him!) Unfortunately he doesn't fit my pirate town aesthetic so I will probably have another villager in his place thus the lower rating now.

*8. Mac* - I love Mac because he looks like Jason Statham. Nuff said. He is a jock so he's a bit of a simple minded fellow, but I love him for the aesthetics. I don't get how he is not a more well liked villager.

*7. Sprocket* - He doesn't really fit the pirate theme, but I love him regardless. He is a cyborg ostrich, what else could I ask for? His house is like a garage where your band is playing on Sundays. He is a keeper.

*6. Spike *- The typical tough, muscle guy of my town acting as the bouncer/warrior. He is cranky, but loves to water flowers. A peaceful giant really. One of my new favorites since he moved in (never had him before since he was an RV exclusive).

*5.  Jacques* - I didn't like him initially, especially because smug villagers can be annoying more often than not, but warmed up to him pretty quickly. He has a little diner/DJ set in his house and never fails to make me smile with his quirky dialogues. He also looks like a sailor in his beanie.

*4. Wolfgang* - One of my original best friend villagers since taming him in the original AC. He was way too kind in this game from the get go, but I still appreciate him so much. He is one of my calmer villagers who love to read on the shore wearing his glasses or donning a pirate patch and making me smile.

*3. Avery* - My new favorite since he moved in in New Horizons. Why I never even heard about this eagle when we are even birthday twins? He is such a cranky, old bird, but I love him more and more every day. Interestingly, he looks a bit like a pigeon, but this makes me like him even more - not a huge fan of the classic eagle villagers.

*2. Marina* - She is the cutest villager in my town and if anything happened to her I will kill everyone on this forum and then myself. Joke aside, she was a mystery island villager and didn't pick her on the first two occasion when we met, but on the third one I gave in and love her ever since. She is such an innocent little octo, but as a seaside creature matches my town well. Love her!

*1. Queenie* - Not a well liked villager at all, in fact I never heard of anyone liking her. She was in my original town and in every other town ever since. She is my childhood crush and as an emu I love her even more. (Ostriches my favorite animals in general). She is noticeably kinder in NH, but she is still my all time favorite.


----------



## barcorguin (Apr 13, 2020)

10. Audie - I'm trying to like her but she just never has anything interesting to say. She seems like a generic peppy villager to me and I have yet to form a bond with her.
9. Megan - She literally just moved in today, but she seems promising. I love her design and her home is so cute!
8. June - She is a super cute villager and I love having her around! She is one of my newer villagers and so far we get along great. She is always gifting presents as well!
7. Dom - He always puts a smile on my face. The only drawback is getting to talk to him about something else than working out xD
6. Judy - She is the island villain lmao. She implied that Bitty was poor and cheap and wrote wrong letters to Molly xD She keeps me entertained!
5. Bitty - She is the sweetest snooty villager I ever had. When I first got her I was immediately thinking of having her move out, but she is still here so I think she is here to stay!
4. Gayle - She is super sweet, always pinging me down and always seems super willing to talk (I can talk to her like 10 times in a row without her getting angry)
3. Sherb - He's your average lazy villager, but he has a super cool vibe to him. He always sits on the benches with me and is always interacting with other villagers. He also never gets offended when people say he eats way too much.
2. Molly - She is always checking up on me! She is a bookworm and very shy so I can relate to her very much. She is always soooooo nice and I love how often she is just being her cute self.
1. Patty - I never expected to fall in love with her. She is always gifting. She always sends me letters. She always makes me smile and in general, she is the life of the island. She is the one villager that wears my gifts most often and according to the nook mile thing, she was my first 'best friend'


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (Apr 13, 2020)

For My Island of *Redlands*
- *Molly & Cookie *just moved in so I don’t know them enough to rank them
*8. Frank - *Hes so Boring and I just don’t like him I‘m probably gonna push him out
*7. Daisy - *She’s cute and all but I just don’t vibe with her as much
*6. Lucky - *he's also kinda new So haven’t spent all that much time with him
*5. Bangle - *My bf has more of a love for her then I do she’s meh but cute
*4. Coach - Coach* is one of my first 2 villagers and he Makes me think of a gym teacher lol
*3. Lopez - Lopez* was my BFF in NL so he still holds a place in my heart
*2. Joey - *he’s just dummy cute and me and my bf just fell in love with him when he moved in
*1. Audie - *Ive always loved wolves (ACNL Town was named Wolfvile) I just didn’t like that most were cranky/snooty so I instantly fell in love with Audie. I got lucky and she moved in as one of my 3 - 5th villagers


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2020)

*10. Beardo* - the sound I made when I found him in my campsite was NOT happy, he’s always lurking around other villagers’ yards and generally being annoying as heck and I can’t wait to replace him with Merengue
*9. Hazel *- I don’t dislike Hazel but she’s lowkey rude and I have no attachment to her, she’s next on my list to get the boot after Beardo is gone
*8. Colton* - I like Colton but he’s fairly new to my island so I haven’t clicked with him yet. He’s a cutie tho!
*7. Flip* - I fully expected to hate Flip as I’m not a big fan of jocks and have never liked his design much but he’s grown on me so much since I got him as a starting villager. He’s really sweet and actually pretty cute and I’ll be sad when he eventually moves ;-;
*6. Mallary* - I wasn’t too familiar with Mallory before NH but as soon as she moved in I ended up connecting with her way more than I expected as she reminds me a lot of my mum (purple is her favourite colour, she loves gardening and even Mallary’s hair and outfit remind me of her). Because of this she’s become pretty special to me and I think I’m going to keep her for a long time <3
*5. Sherb* - Sherb was a random move-in and I instantly adored him. He’s so sweet and I love his design, seeing him about town always makes me smile and he’s definitely a new all-time favourite villager.
*4. Cookie *- this is where my ranking gets hard as honestly my top 4 are some of my favourites EVER. I have loved Cookie for so long, she was in my NL town and I adore everything about her. I was so happy to find her as one of my first island visitors and she’s never leaving my island bc she’s my pink peppy baby ;-;
*3. Lolly* - Lolly was another random move-in and I SCREAMED when I saw her name on the plot, I’ve never had her in a town before but have always wanted her. She’s everything I could’ve dreamed she’d be, she’s so adorable and everything she does and says melts my heart <3 I think she might be my fave normal now.
*2. Diana* - MY QUEEN. I found her a few days on a tour and again I screamed as she’s one of my top 4 villagers of all time and I wasn’t expecting to find her ;-; I don’t need to explain why she’s so great but I’m so happy to have her on my island as it wouldn’t be complete without my best deer gal <3 also her house? a dream
*1. Tangy* - y’all know there was no other choice, Tangy is my all-time favourite villager since childhood and I’m so glad I have her amiibo card so was able to bring her onto my island. Tangy has been in all my towns and she really feels like home to me, Stardust wouldn’t be complete without her <3


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 13, 2020)

10. *Avery*. I’m actually quite fond of him - there are just other villagers on my island that I like more! 
9. *Lopez*. I love the deer model (even though he’s clearly an antelope), but he’s a cool guy. Plus smug villagers are my favorite!
8. *Cookie*. She’s so adorable with her sparkly eyes and little pink house. I’m not the biggest fan of peppies, but she’s one of the few I like.
7. *Cherry*. She was one of my starter villagers, and she’s just rad! I love her punk style. She loves to sing, which is adorable. 
6. *Flurry*. She’s so smol and cuuute! I love how tiny she is and her little “:3” face!
5. *Dobie*. Now we’re getting into the dreamies. I love his wise, elderly appearance as well as his natural wolf color scheme. I also just love the way his eyes and eyebrows look! He’s a mixture of cool and adorable to me. 
4. *Willow*. She is the cutest snooty villager I’ve ever seen with the cutest face, and her fluffy appearance complements her snooty personality so well! 
3. *Dom*. He was a starter villager and eventually became irreplacable for me. Aside from Bam (who I was originally wanting as my jock), he is the cutest jock villager I’ve ever seen. It’s so cute seeing this pink little sheep talk about how much of a stronk boi he is. He sends me the best letters so far and is overall a solid bro. 
2. *Erik*. Cutest villager ever omg. I wish I could hug him. His natural appearance, antlers and laid back looking face is very charming. I just want to curl up beside a fireplace with hot cocoa beside him. 
1. *Pietro*. My favorite villager of all time. He’s always smiling and is so confident in his own wool despite being judged by others for his niche clown interest. He just doesn’t give a fluff and I love that. I aspire to be as jovial and carefree as him someday.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 13, 2020)

9. sprocket - i just don't really care for him or his design
8. kyle - again, he was a random move in and i'm just not really bothered about him
7. scoot - he's a jock and talks about nothing but being a jock 
6. nana - random move in who i don't really care for
5. hazel - i think she's cute but i won't be keeping her and i'm not really attached to her
4. freya - i find snooties kind of boring and freya is a bit repetitive but overall i like her design, her house and i talk to her a lot
3. audie - i found her on an island and was so glad, she's my favourite of the new villagers, i love her design and i've become quite attached to her! i'll definitely be keeping her around
2. melba - i'd never given melba much thought but when she randomly moved in i thought she was so cute. she has my favourite interior of my villagers so far and i love how cute she is
1. hornsby - hornsby pleasantly surprised me because i had no idea who he was and his name made him seem a bit ugly but when he moved in i thought he was so cute ! i love the lazy personality in this game and of all my villagers, hornsby has become my best friend.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm still moving in amiibos, it's slow due to 1 per 3 days.

Here is the current standing.

1. Punchy
2. Ankha
3. Lolly
4. Mitzi
5. Al
6. Merry
7. Hippeux
8. Agnes
9. Gala
10. Truffles

When I finish moving Amiibos in, Merry will be moved to number 10, as the bottom 4 are scheduled for eviction, and I loathe peppy.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 13, 2020)

10. Huck - I was forced to take him even though frogs are my least favorite animals.
9.  Hamphrey - I thought he was going to be rude and grumpy, but he mostly complains about his back.
8.  Kid Cat - Cats are my favorites, but jock types really annoy me.
7.  Zucker - He reminds me of Takoyaki He also talks about bugs alot.
6.  Aurora - She's so sweet she reminds me of my grandmother.
5.  Chevre - She's really kind, but more youthful than Aurora. She talks about clothes a lot.
4.  Katt - My only starter still around. She loves to sing at the plaza.
3.  Raymond - He's really smart, and I love his look.
2.  Merry - She's so energetic and a little immature. She still dreams about being a pop star.
1.  Moe - My first best friend on the island. I always give him plenty eggs and fruit to much on, and
he always compliments me on my clothing designs. I write him way more than the other villagers.
He's almost as cool as Punchy.


----------



## Envy (Apr 13, 2020)

*10. Hippeaux*: He was my forced campsite villager and boy he wasn't what I was wanting. However, I just can't bring myself to actually hate any villager in Animal Crossing, and he has a nice house. But if I could easily trade him for another Smug villager, I would in a heartbeat.
*9. Scoot:* I don't dislike Scoot, he's just far from my first choice. He is the stereotypical Jock, but there is some charm there somehow.
*8. Bertha:* I know the Hippos aren't very popular, but she is cute in her own way.
*7. Cherry: *I feel like I've had her before. I like her personality. She was one of the sane ones during the Bunny Day nonsense. There was humor in how she talked about eggs, as opposed to how everyone else talked like they were in such amazement.
*6. Cheri: *She's cute, but there isn't much else to say. I do really like her house's exterior. It may just make her a permanent resident as I love what I did with it aesthetically. lol
*5. Jay: *Another Jock, no different from Scoot, but I prefer the appearance of Jay. Sorry Scoot. =(*
4. Bea:* I don't think I even knew of her before I got her in this game. She is adorable and has a cute house. I just wish I didn't have an overload of Normals in my town. It kind of spoils them all for me. =(
*3. Zucker:* He was the very first villager I invited, and was on the very first NMT island I went to. I didn't really care for his theme, BUT he has turned out to be unbelievably adorable.
*2. Aurora: *I remember first having Aurora in a GCN town and always found her appealing. In this game she has a gorgeous house and I must have those snowflake lights!
*1. Beau:* He's adorable. I already had Zucker when I got him, but I couldn't pass him up and I'm very glad I didn't! He makes me laugh how he makes a big deal out of outdoor furniture indoors.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh boi, here we go.

*10. Tucker*: I really like his design but he is just kinda boring in my town. To the point where I don't really care.
*09. Boyd*: He's quite creepy looking but surprisingly nice overall. He has a construction themed house which is a bit odd.
*08. Shep*: He isn't too bad, but nothing special either. He has some funny dialogue though.
*07. Hazel*: I like her but she can be a bit blunt at times.
*06. Nan*: She is very nice and has a nice home, but she appears to stay home a lot.
*05. Vivian*: I used to be quite indifferent about her but since have had more interactions. Really liking her now.
*04. Flora*: Apart from her unique design, she's just always so happy!
*03. Kiki*: I love cats and Kiki is no exception. Just love encountering her and her fun shenanigans. She seems to walk around a lot.
*02. Biff*: Quite surprised I started to like him so much. He is one of my original 2 villagers and I just love having this badass around now.
*01. Ankha*: I mean... I feel like it's quite obvious why anyone would like Ankha and she is so nice in this game as well. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 13, 2020)

I don’t really follow villager trends so I don’t really know the “tier” status of any of mine. And I only have 5 atm.

5. *Marina - *I mean, I’d be much happier if she’d stayed in the sea. 

4. *Mira - *Shes a yellow super bunny. She’s cute I guess. She was my original uchi. And I do quite like her blue tail.

3. *Big top - *I had him in NL. Nothing special but it was nice to see him again.

2. *Biff* - I got this dude twice whilst resetting for a map. He was my original jock. He’s little stripy tail is adorbs.

1. *Twiggy - *She was my first random move in. She’s cute!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 13, 2020)

*10. Reneigh*
I do like her, but I forget she even exists sometimes... sorry Reneigh!!

*9, 8, 7, 6, 5. Genji, Wolfgang, Bunnie, Kiki, Whitney*
I tried, but I just couldn’t rank any of these villagers above or below the other! I feel like these villagers are an important asset to the town for sure, they give my little animal community more personality and diversity and I enjoy talking with all of them, but none of them have any deeper meaning to me than that.

*4. Zucker*
I feel a ‘little brother’ attachment to him, he’s just so precious 

*3. Rosie*
I’m into J-pop and idols in a big way, and Rosie is a total J-pop idol. Plus she’s an adorable cat, my favourite animal! And I have a plushie of her.

*2. Bob*
He ranks here purely for sentimental value. Bob is my childhood friend, I’ve known him since Wild World, and he was my first ‘boyfriend’. (I was 10 don’t judge )

*1. Raymond*
Ok I admit it, I totally bought into all the hype, but I genuinely love this cat  I haven’t been this emotionally attached to a villager since Bob back in Wild World.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 14, 2020)

10Quillson  Only one I hate right now. Forced move in. Hes not as bad as when he first got her hes tolerable. But I just...dont like him.

9Marina We are penpals. Shes kind of hard to dress. I like her.

8Celia Love her pink nails and her house. Shes very cute.

7Sterling Got him as a rival for Avery. Pretty cool a knight jock? His home is on point as a jail.

6Tangy Really cute. Way better than Bubbles who I had before her. Talks about some crazy book series she loves that has 75books. I usually feel eh about peppys  but shes pretty neat!


5Cyrano Really great. So serious and short. Had him in past games. Like his eyebrows they on point.

4Fushia Had her in new leaf and loved her. Have her in this game. Shes good but more than one uchi is too many. Replaced Pashama who's also amazing.

3 Avery Also a great cranky. Looks like he belongs in rito village. Got him Celia for a girlfriend and Sterling as a rival. Big fav.

2 Rex I love lazy villagers. Never really had Rex before. I really like him! Super sweet and funny. His design is cute too. Needs to lay off feeding the bugs. Had him the longest out of who's at my village.

1Naomi Super cool snooty. Always a joy to talk to. Love her design now. Always see her in town and take time to talk to her.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 14, 2020)

10. Audie
9. Fauna
8. Filbert
7. Bettina
6. Hamlet
5. Bruce
4. Derwin
3. Sherb
2. Broccolo
1. Scoot 

 Scoot will always be my #1


----------



## Loreley (Apr 14, 2020)

*10. Stu* // I don't like the lazy personality in this game too much and Stu's colours and his house are just too bright for my island.
*9. Roscoe* // The cranky personality is actually pretty cool in New Horizons, but I'm not a fan of horse villagers in general. Sorry Roscoe.
*8. Agnes* // Agnes was one of my starters and she's the villager I'm the closest with, since she's the only one who gave me a picture so far. She's too similar to Reneigh however and I prefer Reneigh's design. Since I got Agnes's picture, I'm ready to let her go.
*7. Wendy* // Wendy is simply okay. Not bad, not great, just okay. There are a lot of cute peppy villagers out there and I plan to get someone else.
*6. O'Hare* // I didn't like O'Hare when I was forced by Nook to move him in and I'm still not his greatest fan, but he's not the worst choice among the smug villagers. When he actually wears the clothes I give him, he can even look cute. His house exterior looks really nice as well.
*5. Antonio* // Antonio is cute. I'm not sure which jock villager I eventually want to get. As long as my dreamie Rudy doesn't suddenly show up on my island, Antonio can stay. Plus I like how his house looks.
*4. Reneigh* // Reneigh is the only horse villager I like. I originally planned to make Canberra my uchi villager, because Canberra reminds me so much of Ursula of Kiki's Delivery Service, but when I noticed that Reneigh looks like the painting Ursula draws in the film, I decided to give her a chance. Reneigh's house has a nice interior and as of now, she's in for a long-term stay.
*3/2. Bea and Celia *// Really could not decide between those two. I feel like one of them will have to leave eventually, because I still want to get Kiki. I like Bea's design more, but the exterior and interior design of Celia's house is better. They're both great.
*1. Blanche* // I did not expect to find one of my absolute dreamies so soon and I was overjoyed when I randomly met her on a Nook Miles island. Blanche is a cutie, her house looks great, she is staying with me for a long, long time.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

10. Beardo. Why did you have to move in. No one asked you to. You look like you smell
9. Blaire. She bullied Dobie and made him walk around all depressed. Get out of my town we don't stan meanies
8. Lucy. She's alright, but not my favorite.
7. Cheri. She was a random move in, but she called me her bestie one day so she's moved up the list. She also wears a cute little bow sometimes
6. Bam. I feel like he's super basic, but he's got a cool design nonetheless
5. Tucker. I like him a lot. He's different and has a cute name. He's ~prehistoric~
4. Fauna. Alright, so I originally found her on an island tour and invited her with the pure intention of selling her because I know she's a lot of people's dream villager. But she's really grown on me and I now see the hype
3. Julian. He was one of my dream villagers in New Leaf. I love him so so much. His house, his design, everything
2. Tom. Tom is my little cranky baby. I will protect him at all costs. I've loved him in gamecube, and I will love him now. He was my favorite for awhile
1. Cookie. This sweet child gives me so much nostalgia. She was my favorite character from gamecube when I was little. Though she probably wouldn't have caught my eye if I found her now, I can't help the fact that she was my childhood best friend.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 14, 2020)

10 - Pekoe. She's got the "I've Moved" glitch, so I haven't spoken to her, making her number 10.

9 - Nate. He was one of the 3 random island villagers that I invited. I decided to invite all of mine and I got him. I thought maybe he'd grow on me but he didn't.

8 - Knox. Newest resident, he's just a chicken with a helmet. I only invited him because he's cranky.

7 - Poncho. He's heckin adorable, but he was kinda rude to me.

6 - Flora. I like Flora. What makes her lower is the fact that she called herself an Ostrich, but she's clearly a flamingo.

5 - Goldie. Goldie is cool, but she's really... basic? Her house is so bland and her design and phrase isn't really anything special. She gets bonus points for being in my first New Leaf town.

4 - Hazel. My starting Uchi villager. I don't care what everyone says, her monobrow is bloody adorable.

3 - Bones. He's a dog. He is lazy. What isn't there to like? His design is very good and he likes to Naruto run.

2 - Stitches. He's a teddy bear! What isn't there to like? Everyone loves Stitches.

1 - Hornsby. Best villager in the game. He was my dreamie since the beginning. I love him!


----------



## Fisher (Apr 14, 2020)

10. Avery - his personality is just kinda bland to me.

9. Lopez - find him to be kinda weird.

8. Teddy - he’s cool but he just won’t shut up about working out which is obnoxious lol.

7. Puddles - I like puddles but I just don’t really like frog villagers

6. Fauna - she’s cute and seems pretty cool but just moved in so might move up with time.

5. Sandy - She can be a little weird but always gives me stuff so I like her haha

4. Francine - She’s pretty cool and I think it’s cute and funny how she says karat all the time for some reason lol

3. Elvis - I really like Lions and Elvis irl so was really happy when he moved to my island, he’s a really cool villager too.

2. Bob - was one of my villagers on the GameCube AC when I played as a kid. Always been one of my favorite villagers so was really happy when he moved to my island, it seemed like fate.

1. Tammy - Didn’t think I’d like her at first but idk she just really grew on me and now she’s my favorite.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Apr 14, 2020)

I haven't been trying to get my dream islanders as my main focus was to unlock terraforming. It's been a few days and I'm slowly working on the island, taking frequent breaks because it can feel overwhelming (and discouraging seeing other awesome islands). So far, I've not had any islanders move out, and I've also not decided if I want 10 islanders yet. I'm testing out clothing & accessories on these islanders XD 

8th: *Apple* (random move-in). She's got that bright peppy energy but am not a fan of the hamsters and the way clothes stretch around their bodies.

7th: *Shari *(starter). She's been nice but hasn't really clicked for me. She stays in her house quite a lot so I often forget she's here.

6th: *Phil* (forced camper). Was not pleased initially but warming up to him a little and starting to see the versatility in his design. He can wear the most ornate clothes and actually pull it off. Looks good with hats and great home interior too. 

5th: *Stella* (mystery island). I love the floofy sheep villagers in NL and was hoping the new design would grow on me. It hasn't. Stella is adorable and always watering flowers, chatting with islanders but she won't be staying.

4h: *Whitney *(mystery island). I needed an 8th islander to unlock Island Evaluation. Found her on my first mystery island trip that day. She's never been a dreamie but she and her house are fabulous XD. Still, will let her go if she asks. 

3rd: *Beau *(mystery island). Makes me go 'aww' inside. Constantly gives me stuff and DIYs. Most likely will not stay. 

2nd: *Kitty* (amiibo). Wanted to experience inviting an amiibo camper & going through the steps to making them an islander. Kitty is one of my favs from NL. Will see how familiar or new she feels here.

1st: *Leonardo* (starter). Did not expect him to grow on me as he has! He bought a hat I designed and always gives me stuff. Plus he always looks so happy to talk to me. Seriously considering keeping him permanently. Also I actually enjoy thinking about how to make his home interior better.


----------



## melco (Apr 14, 2020)

Still not sure if I should even get a 10th yet, so I'll do this now...

*9 Tammy *I don't really hate her... She was one of my starters and is pretty cool in this game, but she's also in my New Leaf town and I think she's been there the longest, yet has never given me her pic and sells a lot of fake art... So I'm just a little sick of her.*

8 Sprocket *He started out as my favorite because he's a robot, but he just keeps bullying others. And the jock shtick got old fast...*

7 Flora *What I am annoyed by in her personality is made up for by the fact that she is a cute pink flamingo with a heart shaped face.*

6 Goldie *Okay she just moved in today, so can't really judge too much. But she's a puppy and had a very cute loading screen I remember from Pocket Camp, so...*

5 Ozzie *Not even a fan of lazy villager types, but he's definitely pure-hearted. Gets fleas almost every day, sometimes twice a day. It's endearing.
*
4 Raymond* Just happened to get this popular lad at my campsite.. he has cute mouf and was overjoyed when I gave him a litterbox. Might not like him so much if I weren't such a furry.
*
3 Chevre *Probably the cutest one. I will never get tired of hearing la baa. She also seems to ping me more than most to give me gifts.. And there's a face she makes when relaxing that cracks me up every time
*
2 Ike *Okay I have a soft spot for the cute bears, especially cranky ones... Classic gentle giant type and he's always sitting by the river very tranquil..*

1 Blanche *Is it just me or are snooty villagers way nicer in NH? Maybe I just got an especially good one. Her house is beautiful and her voice is like an angel... Also she was the only one outside on Bunny Day who just straight up refused to wear the egg costume for some reason


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 14, 2020)

I have new villagers since I last did this, so I'm gonna do it again!


10. Biff. He's still here...he's still fine...he can still leave anytime.
9. Fuchsia. I still like her a lot, but she's starting to bore me. I can't ever find her anywhere.
8. Pippy. I love her! Only reason she's so low is because she's the same personality as Bianca and I like Bianca more.
7. Julian. He's a cutie!
6. Tia - a sweetie!
5. Octavian - the best octopus. fight me about it.
4. Biskit - a GOOD BOY
3. Bianca (Same as last time)
2. Ribbot (Same as last time)
1. Kiki (Same as last time)


----------



## axo (Apr 14, 2020)

Joey! (I love him so much, he's one of my all time faves and he's just too cute)
Puddles, (another dreamie of mine, I love frogs and I love her color scheme)
Gladys (while I am going to eventually let her move out, she's one of my faves as well, I love cranes and her design is so nice)
Marina (she's my favorite octopus, but doesn't fit the theme of my town)
Audie (super cute, but I'm not a huge fan of the peppy type and I already have Puddles filling that role)
Bill (cute duck boy, not my favorite but I like him)
Sprocket (not a huge fan, but his design is pretty cool)
Katt (not a fan of her design, but she's grown on me a little bit, I do really like uchi types)
Rasher (I love cranky types but his design and his house are just not for me at all)
Quilson (I hate smug types, and his design is awful in my opinion. I think he's my only villager that I truly don't like)


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 14, 2020)

*10. Apple*...she calls me "subscriber." Idk why I let her do that but I regret it now. And peppy is my least-favorite female villager personality type, they're always turned up on 100 when the situation calls for no more than a solid 6.
*9.* *Goose*...he was one of my starters. Nothing really wrong with him, but I'm just kind of meh about him.
*8.* *Rex*...like Goose, there's nothing wrong with him either, but I don't feel strongly one way or the other about him. I also have a lazy now who I like much more (Erik) so if Rex asks to move, I'll let him.
*7.* *Sprocket*...I actually love his design and think he's really cool. Unless I get Genji, I might keep him as my jock. There are just other villagers on my island I like more.
*6.* *Alice*...she's so sweet and cute. I really like her, but I feel like she sometimes gets lost in the shuffle because she's not my only normal or my only koala. So because of that, I feel like she doesn't stand out as much as some of my other villagers, but I do really like her.
*5. Chevre*...she's ADORABLE. I love her catchphrase. I feel bad about putting her this low tbh lol she really is one of my favorites.
*4. Muffy*...I love her design and I love how she's always singing! Her house is really cool, too.
*3. Canberra*...I feel like objectively I should prefer Muffy over Canberra for an uchi, especially since I know a lot of people think Canberra is kind of ugly, but I absolutely love her. I also feel a lot of nostalgia toward her because I've had her in my New Leaf town for 3 years. She was one of my NH starters so it kind of felt like she left the New Leaf town with me and joined me on my island adventure! :O
*2. Blaire*...SO cute. Probably my favorite snooty besides Whitney. I just love everything about her and I really like her house interior as well. Plus I find her "nutlet" catchphrase really adorable.
*1. Erik*...what a KING. I love his design and his house interior. I feel like every time I see him outside he's sniffing flowers or getting distracted by a butterfly and I just want to "aww" at him lol. Someone on here gave him to me and I really cannot thank you enough because he's definitely my favorite villager on my island!


----------



## Fryd (Apr 14, 2020)

10. Annalise - She made her way on my island on her own accord. Not too terrible really... but I wouldn’t mind if she asked to leave.

9. Judy - She’s a lovely cub, she really is... but having 3 snooty villagers is a little bit much for me.

8. Diana - Really pretty. Might be the snooty villager I will keep.

7. Rolf - I was skeptical at first when I met him during a tour but his design looked interesting. Likes to sing for a grump. His baby blue paws make him a keeper hahaha. I also thought it funny that his home was mountain themed when his house is located right by the beach.

6. Beau - He was a surprise move in at the start since I knew I only invited two villagers the previous day before I had to set some land down. Pleasant little dude!

5. Audie - Really fun gal! She’s living like a queen with a waterfall behind her home. She can stay forever.

4. Nan - Another one I was skeptical of but I’m surprised to really like her shy, book-loving personality and simple design! She seems to get along really well with Julian which was really cute. I also watched her jamming on the drumset the other day which was really cool.

3. Julian - Forced his way onto my island. Didn’t disappoint.

2. Muffy - I absolutely adore her. She likes to sing a lot which makes me WEAK.

1. Pierce - I think it’s safe to call this guy my best friend on the island. Was always happy to see me when we were starting out.


----------



## Ally000 (Apr 16, 2020)

Luckily Midge moved out today as she was one of my villagers that I wasn’t too fond of. Found Rex on a NMT today, I’m excited for him to move in tomorrow

9. Drake - was a random move in. I don’t hate him but he doesn’t really do much besides naruto run around and also stays in his house a lot. Don’t really like the look of the duck villagers. Hopefully he wants to move out soon

8.Shari - one of my starters. She was my first friend and she gives me gifts but also throws some rude comments in occasionally. Today she tried to make me buy a face mask off of her. She can leave whenever she wants

7.Kid Cat - other random move in but he has definitely grown on me. Not a huge fan of jocks in general but I do want sports equipment for my house and he has given me the kettlebell recipe. I’ll let him leave when he wants

6. Cheri - thought she was cute after spending a lot of NMT, settled on moving her in. She just moved in yesterday so haven’t gotten to know her yet, might move up in the rankings.

5. Zell - random campsite villager. Wasn’t thrilled at first but again he is growing on me, he has a super cool house!

4. Ellie - very cute elephant, very sweet so far (she was 8th move in NMT)

3. Julian - 9th move in from NMT, only been here a few days but I love his unicorn look and his house is also cool! I like his smug personality so far

2.Patty - unsure of her at first but she is the cutest!!! Always giving me gifts and so sweet

1. Flora - love her flamingo look. Always calls me her bestie and gives me gifts every time she sees me! Definitely want her to stay

I’m probably going to let most of them leave if they want just because I want to get to know as many villagers as possible! I might change my mind when some of them ask though if I get too attached


----------



## BluePing (Apr 16, 2020)

5.canberra- she’s kinda scary looking until she claps or somet which is why she’s my least favourite villager but she is kinda cute when she claps ngl
4.Gayle- I think Gayle is cute and I invited her so I wouldn’t get a scary looking random villager but she’s not gonna be in my town forever
3.axel- axel is really cute and his smile is unique compared to all the other villages which is so cute and his colour is cute 
2.bunnie- bunnie is cute and kinda basic but I think she’s sweet. I won’t keep her in my town forever but I’ll keep her for a while as she’s probably my favourite rabbit villager alongside ruby.
1.punchy- punchy is super cute and I love his personality type. I think he’s sweet and the cats are among my favourite villager types so that’s why he’s my favourite that’s in my town atm. I’ll probably keep him in my town for a while and maybe forever if I get to like him enough


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2020)

In order from my favorite to least favorite and not necessarily like popularity?

1. Cleo, 2. Fuschia, 3. Raymond, 4. Willow, 5. Static, 6. Zucker, 7. Genji, 8. Bones, 9. Lucy, 10. Cheri. 

I actually just got Flora's amiibo card in the mail today and will be replacing Cheri with her. I love all of my villagers at least somewhat and some more than others but over time I can definitely start to see who I have an affinity for and that I seem to like a lot of cutsie and pastel or feminine villagers the most maybe. Could also just be whatever day I'm having. Idk.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

*1. Rolf* - The dad of the town. He gives me bada** vibes. Always crafting. Really cool
*2. Gayle* - Sweet baby. She is so cute and must be protected. I love how she is always holding a sandwich
*3. Pashmina* - The chill hipster girl. Her house looks like a 50s diner and the sweater she's wearing is ironically fashionable and thrifty. I like her because she's like the cool friend who's always doing her own thing
*4. Drago *- Pretty boring but one of my better villagers design-wise.
*5. Mira* - She reminds me of The Incredibles. I don't really like her but she's better than the below villagers.
*6. Bubbles* - She looks like an 18 year old who's annoying.
*7. Bud* - Guy Fieri with the highest pitched voice in the world. Awful.
*8. Lionel* - Creepy. No old guy should ever be running after me but he does and it's unsettling. I cannot wait to banish him forever.
*9. Judy* - Scary eyes, weird lips. She gives good gossip but I can't stand her design. I really want her out of my island just as much as Lionel.


----------



## poison_mutton (Apr 16, 2020)

10.) *Graham*: He’s a little dork who does nothing but stare at trees with a magnifying glass all day. Gave me a urinal because he said it reminded him of me.

9.) *Francine*: Nook invited her, I can’t get her to leave. Don’t like her design, and there are so many other snooty villagers I’d prefer.

8.) *Bam*: One of my first neighbors, I feel bad for ranking him so low because he’s inoffensive, but I wouldn’t beg him to stay if he decided to move.

7.) *Olaf*: His hair bugs me, and his house exterior is ugly as sin... but Olaf’s kind of grown on me. I like anteaters, so we’re cool.

6.) *Ketchup*: my favorite villager is Scoot, and I don’t like having two of the same species in my town at once, so if I can get Scoot to come home one day she’s getting ignored. Until that day comes, I like her, she’s cute and friendly and wears an egg hat.

5.) *Fauna*: Cute, inoffensive, kinda boring. Not really much to say about her.

4.) *Monty*: I love grumpy villagers. I like his design a lot, his house (interior and exterior) are nice, and he’s been a friendly dude overall. However, he trashed the man-faced stink bug model I gave him, even though it would have looked great with his home decor, so he loses points.

3.) *Reneigh*: She was my second starting villager. Even though I have equinophobia, and even though her home interior is a train wreck (two beds AND a sleeping bag) I still really like her. Sisterly villagers are another favorite of mine.

2.) *Curt*: I love this dude, terrible home layout aside. He looks like a mix between a cool grandpa and an ex hitman. The face he makes when reading a book is priceless.

1.) *Zucker*: I’ve been wanting an octopus to live in my town since City Folk, and Zucker is the first one who has actually moved in. Lazy villagers are super chill, he’s accepted every home gift I’ve given him, and his dialogue is always entertaining. I love him, he’s never allowed to leave.


----------



## Yuina (Apr 16, 2020)

Oof this is going to be hard because I like all of them:

10: Apple: Sometimes she looks cute, sometimes she looks really scary.
9: Bob: I like Bob, but I only got him because I can sell him later. (sorry Bob :c)
8: Poppy: She's cute. Basic, but really cute.
7: Pekoe: Same lol, but she looks a bit more 'special' than Poppy.
6: Kabuki: I got him because I wanted him to be the caretaker of the zen garden/Japanese garden. His house is at the perfect spot and he looks so weird I love him a lot.
5: Marina: Another cute but normal villager. She gets a lot of points because she's a pink octopus.
4: Merengue: She's a strawberry shortcake rhino, do I need to say more?
3: Sherb: He's a soft cute baby.
2: Reneigh: I looove her dark colors and pastel pink oh god. She loves flowers and she always smells the flowers on the island lol.
1: Raymond: Duh.


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 16, 2020)

*10. Lionel* This smug lion was forced unto my island as the first camping guest and he has overstayed his welcome.
*9. Wolfgang *He moved in automatically when I had an empty plot and I am not happy about it. He is a bit too cranky for me and I don't like the wolf designs.
*8. Freckles *Peppy is not for me, I don't need an idol on my island even though I thought she was cute at first.
*7. Hazel *UNIWOW - 'nough said. Although she has grown on me a little, she is kind.
*6. Celia* I don't like her design sadly, I do really like her personality as her hobbies are cool!
*5. Zucker *He would be my favourite snack mate if he would not eat everything before I visit him every time!
*4. Judy *She cute
*3. Teddy *I thought he was meh at first but he is just so cute and kind! 
*2. Melba *I love her design and her chill and simple personality that matches mine a bit.
*1. Merengue* I love her design, her house and everything, hope she gets a bit more confident though!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 16, 2020)

This is going to be hard, because I already have a good bit of dreamies here and I like everyone who's here.

10) Flora, she's ok.
9) Stitches, he's cute but not keeping him.
8) Rudy, I like him. Might keep, but I'm trying to do what I did in my NL towns Vista and Chocolat. (Don't judge me!)
7) Marshal, I really like him..but some of the over hype for him makes me dislike him a little.
6) Poppy, I also really like her..the same problem as Marshal's.
5) Hazel, She's cool and I enjoy having her company like I did back in NL.
4) Francine, I really like her.
3) Static, my favorite since the GC version.
2) Genji, my most favorite rabbit of all.
1) Sally, she's been my best friend since the GC version when she was called 'Hazel'.


----------



## Celes (Apr 16, 2020)

10. Raddle - He's pretty meh. It's cool that he has a mask but otherwise eh
9. Rocket - Definitely not the most aesthetically pleasing design, but I don't hate her because she gives the best DIY recipes. 
8. Deirdre - She pretty ok? Her design is kinda plain but she's cute. 
7. Bertha - She's surprisingly pretty cute! Though her hair is questionable lol. 
6. Octavian - Octopus! He's pretty chill
5. Julian - Just got him, but I love how he's a unicorn. Fantastic house too. 
4. Judy - Super unique and cute design! Gives the best clothing items
3. Sprinkle - I love peppy villagers in this game. I also love penguins. 
2. Filbert - First "best friend" according to Nook Miles. Lazy villagers are my favorite, and he is soooo cute. His eyebrows man
1. Cube - Had him as a starter in NL! Penguin and lazy. I'm never letting him leave.


----------



## capnport (Apr 17, 2020)

PauperSkittles said:


> *8. Freckles *Peppy is not for me, I don't need an idol on my island even though I thought she was cute at first.


OMG, Freckles the duck? She's peppy? That's so adorable...


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

*Update:*
5. Frita (Frita is just Frita...)
4. Nana (Cute, and I like the Ice Climber reference) 
3. Tutu (So adorable! ❤)
2. Hamlet (One of my favorite Jock villagers) 
1. Erik (Favorite Lazy villager tied with Sherb)

*First Campsite Villager Coming Today! *


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Alice ( cute design but all normals are boring personality for me)
9. Reneigh ( cute design but too rude for me)
8. Opal ( snooties no longer sassy, just old aunts but nice design)
7.Pierce ( jock, don't care for him)
6. Drago ( interesting design but we haven't clicked yet)
5. Barold ( I laughed for 10 mins when I saw his design. Hope he stays!)
4. Admiral ( love him, grumpy like real life birds)
3. Zucker (favorite lazy, just love this guy. yesterday he went pretty meta with the game and complained)
2. Chadder (loved in from new leaf, I'm glad he is back here! Favorite and only smug allowed on my island)
1. Nibbles (Favorite peppy villiger, first day she moved in, she had some funny dialogue that gave her backstory)


----------



## waren54321 (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Rocket (annoying and ugly)
9. Sheldon (he's okay but I could use his villager spot for someone better)
8. Bluebear
7. Goldie
These 4 I want them to leave so I can get better villagers. From 6 to 1 are all dreamies I bought online from players.
6. Zucker
5. Merengue
4. Marshal
3. Stitches
2. Pietro
1. Julian (love how he's ALWAYS singing, way more than my other smug villagers. His house's furniture is also amazing)


----------



## Figment (Apr 17, 2020)

1. *Sprinkle*
2. *Midge *The cutest of any of my villagers.

3. *Butch *Toss up between Cherry and Butch. Butch wins slightly because of his personality. A singer and I think that's adorable.
4. *Cherry* Starting uchi and a singer

5. *Jitters *Starting jock. A sweetheart who loves to seem to give me presents.

6. *Fuchsia* I feel like she would be higher up, but she stays inside a lot. I've noticed that she likes to sing by herself when she does go out. Sometimes she walks into fences, so I wonder if she's glitched.
7. *Apple* So cute, but Sprinkle is my main peppy villager so all others seem kind of... meh. It's adorable when she does yoga though.

8. *Mallory *Recent move in. I forget she exists.

9. *Anicotti *She was my first MIT invite, but I feel like it's time for her to go. It does get annoying having so many peppy villagers.
10. *Lionel* Please leave. (It's not that I -hate- him. I just really want him to leave.)


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 17, 2020)

10.) Pietro (don't have anything against him, I just don't feel anything for him)
9. )Graham (similar to Pietro)


8.) Flora (I like the peppy personality more in this game, but still not my favorite)
7.) Midge (I like her, but I have 2 other normals, so I end up talking to them more)
6.) Piper (She's alright. She's really cute, and I would definitely prefer it she was my only peppy. 1 peppy is enough. Also, she seems to love getting in my way when I'm pathing and terraforming)


5.) Nana (Nana's a cutie, though I haven't had the chance to speak to her more)
4.) Zell (hard to decide if he should be 4 or 3, but he's cool. He's house is dope, and I love giving him hipster and hypebeast clothes. He looks cool in it)
3.) Pashmina (She's one of my starters and we're like besties, though she seems to get tired of talking way too easily)

2.) Fauna (Anytime I see her, I have to speak to her. She a cutie and so chill (though she can be anxious at times))

1.) Sherb (honestly it's kinda hard putting Sherb on his own tier, I want to add Fauna, but Sherb is like my best friend and I don't think me a Fauna have gotten there yet. I run to him anytime I see him. He somehow always manages to give me gifts that I actually like. He also always seems to know just what to say. He's just an all-around cutie)


----------



## biksoka (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Annabelle: LEAVE - came from someone's void halfway through trading for Clay and oh my god GET OUT
9. Ozzie: dialogue's kinda meh. I don't want to hear about the bugs in the floor anymore ; = ;
8. Sprinkles: I don't love peppy but I guess she's cute
7. Katt: Nothing bad to say. Her and Wolfgang have really nice dialogue
6. Megan: She's okay.
5. Kyle: I desperately need more instruments to gift to this boy
4. Poncho: SMOL JOCK BOI
3. Wolfgang: I love my crankys  
2. Judy: finally friends with her and she's so sweet and shady at the same time I love it
1. Murphy: he's such an old grump I love him


----------



## Boo. (Apr 17, 2020)

10: *Bruce *(dislike his design and I already have so many cranky villagers)
9: *Boyd *(Is not Peewee)
8: *Maggie *(very plain, nothing interesting to say)
7: *Stitches* (I know he is fan favorite but his eyes weird me out)
6: *Sally *(just moved in but was my OG back in AN:GC)
5: *Graham *(a bit weird but he adores the bath towel I gave him)
4: *Tipper *(pretty nice, seems to have a "thing" for Coach)
3: *Coach *(disliked him at first but hes grown on me)
2: *Sprinkle *(looks like ice cream and a penguin? Awesome)
1: *Fang *(spends all his time eating sandwiches 10/10 can relate)


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Chops - I hate him. I’m planning to replace him with Kyle through amiibo in the next few days
9. Del - Not a fan, I don’t really like most of the crocodiles
8. Ellie - I like Ellie she’s super cute. Won’t be keeping her forever but I do like her
7. Alice - i think Alice is super cute, though she isn’t one of my dreamies I always wanted her in new leaf so when I found her on am island tour I invited her
6. Beau - I like lazy villagers and he’s cute, though his design isn’t my favourite. Got him from an amiibo card
5. Bunnie - she was my third villager, found her on my first nook mile tour
4. Genji - Genji was one of my starter villagers and I love him. I won’t be letting him move at least for a good while 
3. Drago - I love drago!! He was one of my first five villagers and I think his design is really cool
2. Zell - just got him today!! Bought a bunch of nook mile tickets to island hop and find a dreamie and he was the first one that showed up!
1. Chief - I love him!! I like cranky villagers and I love wolf villagers, I want fang and lobo too <3


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)

Carmen: love her. she is in my pocket camp as well
Cheri: she isnt bad but if she asks to leave she can
Renee: dont mind her really
Rex: he is alright but i like other lazys better
Eunice: not my favorite normal but not bad
o'hare: eh. no opinion really. game forced me to let him move in


----------



## tsdenizen (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm still cycling but right now:

10. Lily: Cute, but not as cute as Gladys or Flurry, and one of three normals. Just kinda... boring. I know people love her and I'm very lucky to have her as my "worst", but she just doesn't quite mesh well. Got her from a mystery island, will be swapping out for Weber (the single most underrated villager).
9. Gladys: Very cute, but one of three normals and has a redundant aesthetic with Genji. Will be kicking for Bruce. Got her on a mystery island.
8. Genji: No jock was gonna score high for me, but Genji's one of the stronger picks. Might climb after I can change his mochi catchphrase back to his old one: otaku. Card from a pack booted Cousteau (who was nearly as cool but had a crappy starter house).
7. Audie: Up for auction right now. She's great, but I like Tangy a little more personally, and friend whose island I visit every day has her, I have another wolf on the docket (Freya), and since I got her from an early mystery island, she doesn't have her true house for me.
6. Flurry: Sickeningly adorable snow hamster. I love her, but her house is eh. Mystery island get. She's staying but I might have to do some shenanigans to get her good house.
5. Tangy: A total SPAZ, super cute, fruit theme is unique. Card from a pack, booted Tom.
4. Raymond: This guy's been growing on me. Didn't really get the hype after he joined after showing up as my second natural campsite villager, but after someone recontextualized him as Thin White Duke-era Bowie, I can't help but see it: really classy looking while still having his visual eccentricities, and he's SUPER WEIRD. Dude eats sandwiches in front of the bridge at 10PM, naked ass on the terracotta roads. Brilliant.
3. Static: Cranky voice coming out of a squirrel is funny as hell, plus purple and yellow is a sick color combo and I'm a music guy so Static's a bro. Underrated, like this guy WAY more than Marshal. Adopted from a friend after Hugh left.
2. Ankha: Adorable Egytian princess kitty. Got her card in a pack, booted Hazel for her.
1. Julian: The king of Aria Bay. Flamboyant weirdo and the glue that holds all the relationships together. Was my mandatory campsite villager: wicked luck.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

So far:

*6. Lopez *only because he's just moved in. forced smug camper so could be much worse*
5. Mac* starter. don't hate him but nor do I care about his muscles*
4. Agnes *starter. ehh. she's okay? tied with Mac, placed higher because she's not a jock*
3. Jeremiah *so sweet when he sings omg*
2. Maple *lil cutie. also quick to forgive after I accidentally hit her with my net lol*
1. Flora *FLAMINGO. LOVE HER. won't ever be letting her go


----------



## Rivers (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Axel. One of my original villagers. He's alright, he's cute enough, but man... jocks are annoying. He's also rather boring compared to a lot of my other villagers in my opinion.

9. Yuka.  I like her design, I just like the others more. She's pretty cool to me though!

8. Punchy.  He was the very first villager I bumped into on my island tours. I love how he's always ninja running around my town

7. Norma. She's super cute and insanely sweet! She's always sending me letters, too!

6.  Hamphrey. His angry little eyebrows make me so happy. 

5. Shep. He was my first campsite villager. Super lucky, right?? I love how his hair is over his eyes, he's just too cute.

4. Pinky. She was a random move-in and man, I love her. She's so ditzy and cute for such a big bear. She's always telling me she's going to walk enough distance to go to the moon and be a moon-bear, like what?

3.  Skye. Skye is alwaaaysss singing, I find it incredibly cute. She's also always the one giving me meds when I get stung by bees, which is very appreciated. I also gave her sheep's clothing and it always makes me laugh when I see her walking around like that ..

2. Flurry. She's so freaking cute. Little snow hamster. I tend to let most of my villagers go when they ask to move out to keep up variety in my town but I just wasn't ready to let her go yet.

1. Bree. Only villager I had the patience to write a letter to! She's great. She is practically my only source of DIYs! Also you all should see her when she puts on those circular glasses while reading, top 10 cutest things ever!


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm not very far in yet and pretty much all of my current villagers are hopefully going to move at one point in the future as I don't like that they don't come with their proper houses, but I want rank them anyway 

Tabby and Groucho are about to move in and I think that I will like them a lot, but since I haven't really gotten to know them yet, I won't include them here.

6. *Graham. *Kind of a weird little hamster guy. He only moved in today and hasn't been out about town yet, so maybe he'll surprise me, but if it hadn't been for the fact that he was my first campsite visitor and I had to take him in, I probably wouldn't have.
5. *Lily. *She has such a pretty design! However, there is nothing really special to her. She wears cute reading glasses, that's it.
4. *Prince. *By far not as pretty as Lily, but he turned out to be quite charming (no pun inteded.)  
3. *Kevin. *At first I wasn't too fond of him, but he grew on me. Always talking about sports, he seems to secretely be into fashion. No one is changing as often in a day as him and for bunny day he was happily rocking a little dress. Also, he is often seen carrying a flower-patterned purse.  
2. *Pate. *She's just adorable, I don't know what else to say. I'm not looking forward to her leaving, but since Tabby seems to have the same personality type, I hope she'll be able to fill the void Pate is going to leave one day. 
1. *Hazel. *The only one that I might want to try to get again after she left. I love the colors on her, especially the pink and red in that curl of her tail and her hair cut is adorable! She also looks so soft and squishy and I feel like out of all of my villagers she is the one I bonded with the most.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 17, 2020)

There's alot of text that i have to put them in a Spoiler



Spoiler



*10th:* *Hippeux (Personal Tier: C):* When i got him in a Campsite i was like "Oh no not a Hippo villager". But since i had no villager who represented Smug personality at that time and i tried to love every kind of villager, i had to let him in. His design started to look fine for me though, but if he wants to move, i'll happily let him go

*9th: Walt (Personal Tier: C+): *Kangaroo villagers aren't really my personal favorite, but i had to let Walt in because first: My sister liked his design, second: Same reason with Hippeux, i didn't have Cranky villagers at that time. I hope he can help me managing troublesome villagers lol

*8th: Cranston **(Personal Tier: C+): *When i first noticed i got Cranston, i had mixed feelings about him. What i like about him is that he's the only Lazy villager in my island for now, he has nice house, and he's part of the leaked screenshot at the time when ACNH was months away from the release lol. What i don't like about him is that his design isn't really that appealing to me. My sister often talks to him and mistakenly calling his name "Kristen" lol

*7th: Winnie **(Personal Tier: C+): *She started to grow up on me. At first i was kinda disappointed i got her as my first Peppy villager (Previously i mistook her as Snooty villager), but as the time went she's OK to me and i even started to like her. I just don't like that she kinda looks like that "who are you running from?" guy from Gameboy Camera

*6th: Mitzi **(Personal Tier: B+): *I like her because she's a cat, she has nice dress, and her bright smile brights my day. I can rank her up more after she's been around my island for a little while. She lives the closest to my house than any other villagers

*5th Lyman* *(Personal Tier: A-): *I was little excited when i got him as one of my starter villagers. Lyman surely is one of the best Koalas for me. My sister often calls him "Lyn" or "Lym"

*4th Norma **(Personal Tier: A-): *She really grew up on me. I found her in NMT island. At first i didn't really want her to move in, but after i let her in and made several conversations with her, i almost love her despite the fact i don't really like cow villagers. Her cute little smile is one of the reasons i want her to stay for a long time

*3rd Wendy **(Personal Tier: A):* Sheep is one of my favorite villager species so i automatically love Wendy. Her house interior is so cute!

*2nd Tammy** (Personal Tier: A): *I can't believe this little cub can actually make me love her i almost considered her my new dream villager. I think it's because cub is also one of my favorite villager species just like Sheep, she's featured in ACNH Trailer, and she's also the villager who makes me laugh the most. Overall she's cute despite being Uchi

*1st Dotty **(Personal Tier: SS): *No doubt the best villager in my island and also one of my dreamies. Personally, she's one of the best Rabbits after Bunnie and Chrissy. I was completely shocked when i found her in NMT island. Also, her house color really matches with my island theme! She's indeed a permanent villager in my island


----------



## Llama (Apr 17, 2020)

No one only coco my little baby


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

*Update!!!! *
7. *Olaf- *My first campsite villager, he's just okay. I like his businessman aesthetic though. 
6. *Frita- *My Sisterly starting villager, she's really grown on me, she gives me free stuff everyday. 
5. *Nana- *My Normal villager from a NMT island, she's pretty cute and I like the Ice Climber reference. 
4. *Tutu- *My Peppy villager from a NMT island, she is so adorable! 
3. *Hamlet- *My starting Jock villager, one of my favorite Jock villagers, he is so cute when he runs!
2. *Erik- *My Lazy villager from a NMT island, he is my favorite Lazy villager tied with Sherb, he is one of my dreamies, I was so happy when I saw him on an NMT island! 
1. *Reneigh- *While she is another sisterly villager, she is my favorite Sisterly villager and one of my dreamies! I was jumping around the room when I saw her on an island. I can't wait for her to move in!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Tybalt - Plague upon my land. Talks about muscles an uncomfortable amount.
9. Tex - I don't like his jacket, or his eyes. And when he says "picante" it's weird every time.
8. Agnes - Had her in New Leaf and she was meh then. Didn't want her again this time around, but here we are.
7. Doc - He's okay but he's a little too blue. Also too orange. 
6. Dora - She's nice but bland.
5. Apple - Crafts a lot so that's cool. She's pretty cute and always nice.
4. Cherry - I love Cherry, but I had her in my New Leaf town for a long time. I'll keep her for a while, but there are other villagers I'd rather have. For now, she's staying until I can replace the 6 villagers I've ranked lower than her with ones I like better.
3. Chevre - She's adorable, and so sweet. She has a nice house and plays nice music.
2. Marina - She's cute, she's pink, she looks unique. She's got it all. If we were ranking our villagers based on number of legs, she'd be #1.
1. Fauna - I actually didn't have any opinion on Fauna before this game, but I really like her. She's cute without going overboard, has a nice catchphrase, and I love deer both in game and IRL. I can see why she's a top tier villager, but I'd love her even if she wasn't.


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 17, 2020)

tsdenizen said:


> I'm still cycling but right now:
> 
> 10. Lily: Cute, but not as cute as Gladys or Flurry, and one of three normals. Just kinda... boring. I know people love her and I'm very lucky to have her as my "worst", but she just doesn't quite mesh well. Got her from a mystery island, will be swapping out for Weber (the single most underrated villager).
> 9. Gladys: Very cute, but one of three normals and has a redundant aesthetic with Genji. Will be kicking for Bruce. Got her on a mystery island.
> ...


If your looking to give up Gladys I would take her!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Apr 17, 2020)

10. Katt - She's one of my original 2 and I'm just not a fan of her face design.
9. Beau - He's very cute obviously but I also have Eric and they have the same personality.
8. Judy - I only invited her to my island knowing someone else would appreciate being able to adopt her in the future. Her eyes scare me.
7. Lopez - His house and personality are great and I have been enjoying his presence on the island. I do have a lot of deer though.
6. Soleil - I'm happy to have a hamster and I don't imagine I'll let her move away any time soon. I like her colours!
5. Erik - So many deer but I like that he has big antlers and a cabin theme. 
4. Bruce - Yes, another deer. All male too I noticed. The grumpy personality is one of my favourites so me & Bruce are great friends so far. 
3. Mac - He is totally an under appreciated villager. He's a bulldog/pug type dog so I thought people would be more excited about him. He fills my islands jock role perfectly.
2. Nan - Adorable & sweet! She showed up on my island randomly & not from a NMT island trip like everyone else. She was a nice surprise.
1. Dotty - My only rabbit villager so far. My island is called Usagi so the plan was to get as many rabbits as possible. She is the only rabbit to have popped up on my island trips. She is quite sassy and I vibe with her.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 18, 2020)

Guess I'll join haha

10. open spot atm~
9. Norma - I like her design, but shares way too much dialogue with some of my other villagers (i have too many normals...
8. Yuka - could take her or leave her.
7. Billy - didn't care for him at first but he naruto runs everywhere and it's adorable.
6. Audie - super lucky NMT roll for her, not my favorite, but not my least fave.
5. Stu - lazy, blue, and reads books. literally me.
4. Marina - sings a lot, pink, what's not to love?
3. Pekoe - was one of the 3 villagers that moved in, she's super cute <3
2. Marshal - camper I got while TTing trying to get Raymond. He popped up and i fell for his adorable squirrel-ness
1. Chevre - cute look, cute house, I LOVE HER


----------



## Mallindale (Apr 18, 2020)

The ones I'm not sure about although two are recent joiners...

Renee -- She was one of my starters.  An interesting design and I like that she's a stargazer but otherwise she seems a bit of a dull character really.
Tom -- Mixed feelings on Tom who is also a recent joiner.  I like his old man dialogue (reminds me of Tom from "Goodnight Mr Tom") but then his house is full of cars and looks awful.  I also think it's a bit weird that there's another Tom besides Tom Nook.
Willow -- She joined recently.  I like her design but she's kinda... just there.

Then there are five I absolutely love:

Deli -- An interesting character who I get a lot of recipes from.
Celia -- Brilliant design and she's so lovely and kind-hearted.
Hamlet -- He's hilarious and has a great design -- brilliant!
Flora -- She's so funny and has a brilliant design.  I love watching her charge about!
Quilson -- I wasn't sure I'd like him at first but he's been absolutely hilarious and so much fun.  I was shocked to find out that a lot of people don't like him.

Eloise is moving in tomorrow according to the sign... no idea what to expect!


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Apr 18, 2020)

10. Mott - He's one of my starters, but I'd rather have somebody else so he can take his applesauce and get off my island thanks.
9. Hornsby - I think he's kind of cute, but I'm unattached. I hope he moves eventually.
8. Snooty - Her coloring looks very nice in game. I don't mind her. She is a pleasure to see. Yet, I do have other snooties I like more.
7. Twiggy - I kind of like her even though she's got those permanent angry eyebrows. She looks adorable with a hair bow.
6. Colton - He's cool. I like him a lot. He has a prince vibe and I dig it.
5. Wolfgang - I think he's great. I'm happy to have him.
4. Reneigh - She was a starter. I think she's very pretty and I'm not going to let her leave.
3. Sherb - He is literally the cutest. I like his pastel shades. Sherb is a delight.
2. Tia - She is very cute. I like her aesthetic. Tia will live on my island forever.
1. Mitzi - I love Mitzi. Yes, cat queen!


----------



## xara (Apr 18, 2020)

*10.* henry - i got him from somebody’s void and he refuses to leave lmao. i have a pending trade for him and he’s just being so stubborn lmao

*9.* shep - he was my first camper and while i definitely could have gotten a worse smug, i don’t really care for him at all lmao

*8.* bertha - i got her from an island tour and while she’s definitely the only cute hippo imo, i don’t really care for her, either, and wouldn’t be sad to see her leave. i am trying to get her picture first, though lol

*7.* julia - also got her from an island tour and while i think she’s absolutely gorgeous, i don’t feel all that attached to her despite initially considering keeping her aha

*6.* pekoe - she was one of my random move-ins and she’s such a sweetheart and i like having her around; while i don’t intend on keeping her, i love talking to her and think she’s absolutely adorable 

*5.* marshal - i’ve only had him for a few days now but he’s so cute! i don’t plan on keeping him as i don’t care for the smug villagers but i couldn’t resist when i found him on an island tour - he’s such a cute lil marshmallow squirrel 

*4.* tammy - she was one of my starters and i never imagined becoming so attached to her lmao. i think it’s for sentimental purposes as before this, she wasn’t one of my favourites at all but now i really like having her around and will be sad when i have to say goodbye to her  or maybe i’ll just keep her

*3.* zucker - i found him on an island tour and tbh, i only invited him for profit purposes as i know a lot of people want him. however, my plan was foiled when i grew attached to him and now i’m keeping him as my permanent lazy lmao. this is my first time having zucker and i never cared for him back in new leaf but now i love him lol

*2.* dobie - he’s an old wolf and i love him,, i literally screamed when i saw him on an island tour 

*1.* kid cat - he was my other starter and he is such a baby. i was not planning on having him as my jock but i quickly grew attached and now i’m gonna keep him around aha


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

10. Curly - One of my starters, will cycle him out eventually

9. Bam - Not too big of a fan of jocks, but he’s one of the better ones for me

8. Phoebe - my favorite Uchi design wise, also had her in New Leaf, but haven’t gotten quite close to here here yet.

7. Muffy - Other starter, didn’t like her at first with the whole this island isn’t big enough for the two of us attitude, but she started growing on me.

6. Wolfgang - One of the cranky designs I like along with Fang and Apollo, I really like how they gave him a leather jacker in this game instead of the usual Gracie outfit, makes him look cooler and I like his house as well.

5. Marina(Interchangeable with 4) - Octopi are unique and she’s pretty cute Especially when she starts singing.

4. Lily - She’s definitely the cutest frog and one of the cutest villagers. Seeing her face melts my heart.

3. Merengue - Really cute dessert rhino and one of my favorites in my New Leaf town. Part of the reason I wanted her in my island here was because back in New Leaf, I got her from a close friend on this forum but she has long been inactive and haven’t been in contact with her for almost 4 years already so having Merengue in my town in memory of her.

2. Maple - brother had her back in New Leaf but never actually saw how cute she was until I got her in my island in this game. Immediately fell in love will definitely keep.

1. Audie - Her being a reference to the Animal Crossing Grandma is only part of the charm. She has a really nice design and is always so cheerful as a peppy villager. Talking to her brightens up my day. Sadly she’s one of my first 5 so she has the default house. Hopefully could cycle her out for someone to hold and adopt her again soon to fix her house.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

10. Huck - I don't hate him, but I also don't like him. He is... weird and looks very condescending. Forced camper move-in.

9. Tammy - While she is kinda cute, I don't really like villagers who have a tiny bit of "hair" only on their forehead.

8. Flip - Kind of cute, but his buck teeth annoy be a bit.

7. Rolf - Very cool white tiger. I wish that I could rank him higher, but most of my villagers are really good.

6. Reneigh - Very cute new villager

5. Peanut - Pink and energetic. Very fun to be around.

4. Mitzi - Adorable little cat. I like how she keeps talking about books and reading.

3. Zucker - Takoyaki Octopus. what is there not to love?

2. Lucky - You can't have Ankha without Lucky. He looks like a Mummy, so he makes a perfect neighbor for Ankha. He is cute on his own, too.

1. Ankha - The #1 best villager in the game. I had her in every town that I have played, and she was my Islander in the first Animal Crossing game.


----------



## OhZink (Apr 18, 2020)

10. Reneigh. I'm sorry, but she's not that appealing to me at all, and while I am trying to keep all of my current villagers, I probably wouldn't mind her moving out. Occasionally scares me by popping up in random places.

9. Midge, while really cute, just not a fan of her hair! Her cheek swirls are really cute though. One of my friends really wants her cause she was in his town in New Leaf. Always watches me, sometimes feels a little judgy.

8. Olive. Really basic villager, one I'd expect them to use for easy promo art, one of my favorite personalities however. She treats me so well! Always seems to be the one to give me DIY recipes. It's strange, I think I've gotten most of them from her, lol!

7. Renee! One of my starting villagers, but has tried moving out like 3 times. She's shaped like a friend. Has no bed in her house. Kept a sea bass I gave her and named it after me.

6. Zucker. Love the food he's based off of and how he's an octopus, but I just haven't connected to him yet. I think I'll start liking him more eventually. Won't let me gift him things yet.

5. Sherb. He looks sweet, seems sweet, is actually incredibly sweet. I love his sweater! Wears my custom designs and this dumb purple acorn hat I gave him once all the time though.

4. Cheri. I love her little tralala, she looks awesome, her voice is really cute. Constantly gifts me things. and compliments me all the time. She hit on me once.

3. Sheldon. Another starter villager. I love the jocks so much. He's one of the cuter squirrels in the game for me! I really like his tiger jacket too. He sends me letters all the time.

2. Bianca. I had to put her up so high because she's my brother's favorite. She hit on my brother! Likes it when I gift her things and always uses the things I give her (like clothing, furniture). I really like how she looks and her personality. Knows all about vaulting pole history, apparently! Always can find her naruto running everywhere.

1. HUCK!!!!!!!! Oh my god, when I first got him I really thought I wasn't going to like him. Has a weird little bump on his head. But man, I really love his personality. Talks about being a fashionista when his house looks like a cave with some haybales. I like how my town tune sounds like when I talk to him. Told me he was gonna copy my hairstyle. What's not to adore from this dork?


----------



## Annak95 (Apr 19, 2020)

Unranked: Wolfgang — I’m super excited he’s moving in tomorrow! I have very high hopes for the grumpy wolf but idk where I’d rank him yet since I’ve only interacted with him on a nook mikes tour.

9. Annalise — I hate her clothes and she’s kinda boring/annoying 

8 Bill — he’s my newest resident (besides Wolfgang) and he showed up at my campsite offering to replace Hugh who was the bane of my existence. His personality is basically the same as Hamlet, but I like Hamlet better. I don’t mind Bill but don’t feel any attachment so far.

7. Lily - I really want to like Lily but she just doesn’t seem happy on my island. She already asked to leave once, and still doesn’t seem to want to be here even though I make a point of talking to her/sending gifts. I do catch her singing KK songs a lot which is precious, but if she asks to leave again I’ll probably replace her.

6.  Rolf — I like him so far, but don’t really have a strong opinion about him either way. Might try to replace him now that I’m getting Wolfgang.

5. Melba — she’s soooo sweet and is tied with Marshal for cutest resident. I put her 5th though because her dialogues can be kinda boring at times.

3. Hazel and Hamlet — they were my two starters, and I honestly like them both equally. It’s so cute how Hamlet always talks about working out when he’s so chubby and Hazel has the perfect balance of being friendly but also low-key snarky sometimes.

2. Carmen — I think she’s generally considered lower tier, but she’s my bday twin, looks absolutely precious in the clothes I give her, and I love her diva pop star personality. She was also my first friend in the game (based on the nook reward thing at least)

1. Marshal!!!  — Man I love that adorable sulky squirrel and all his sass! Plus the Casa de Marshal is fantastic. Got VERY lucky to have him show up at my campsite in my initial 10 villagers and I’m determined to never give him up <3


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 19, 2020)

Whitney(snooty) she’s pretty. Just moved in though so she was cleaning all day so no rank for her
9. Robin(snooty) she was nice enough at first but she made a rude comment about me getting stung by wasps and I should wear a bag over my head? Ugh. I used medicine right away but whatever she can move and I wouldn’t care

8 Diva(uchi) one of my starters. I like her for the most part but sometimes she gets snarky when I talk to her too much

7. Apple(peppy) one of my first invites she’s sweet and cute but I would probably let her move if she asked
6. Flurry( normal) she’s just sweet and i like her colors
5. Bangle( peppy)she’s great but way too similar to apple they say the same things too much
4. Hamphrey(cranky) he was moved in by the game I didn’t really interact with him much at first but I’m giving him a chance and I do like that he calls me kiddo. It’s kind of cute
3. Tank(jock) he calls me goalie and he loves working out he did ask to move but I said no because I wasn’t ready to give him
2. Drago(lazy) loves bugs and food he’s just so chill. I might keep him forever
1.Melba( normal) she is just too cute I absolutely love her


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 19, 2020)

10. huck, even my keyboard corrects his name to yuck so... what more is there to say
9. deli, found him on the island on the first few trips and.... i wish i hadn’t been so desperate lol
8. cyrano, cute house but not really a big fan of him in general 
7. sly, one of my original two and probably won’t be moving for a long time 
6. celia, i love her design!! her house is super cute and ugh she’s a keeper
5. papi, he’s baby PERIOD
4. rolf, grumpy grandad icon and he’s never leaving
3. rosie, her house is super cute and she’s just a gem to have. one of my favorite villagers in pocket camp 
2. phoebe, HAVE YOU SEEN HER HOUSE?!?!?!?!?
1. agnes, one of my original two and i mean.. she’s the perfect villager truly


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 19, 2020)

1. Marshal: I am very surprise that he has grown on me since I initially invited him to my town so as to move him out for someone to have him after I get his picture. I am debating on having him as one of my permanent villagers. 

2. Wolfgang: He was the 10th villager to move into my NL town so I had to have him be my 10th too in NH. I just love him and the cranky personality is adding so much to my town and my overall enjoyment of the game especially with it being retcon to be a sorta father/grandparent personality.

3. Flo: She grown on me a lot and the uchi personality is just fun. She also gives me medicine. I am gonna be really sad when she moves.

4. Papi:  My favorite personality from past games was lazy and the fact that they made the personality so over the top is amazing. His style of clothes also made it easier for me to gift him stuff. 

5. Sly: The most childlike in the town. I never seen him workout with the dumbbells and all I see him do is naruto run. What more can you ask for? 

6. Flora: She's okay, not the worst but all she wants is to be a popstar which doesn't give me a lot to work with. 

7/8. Marina and Pekoe: I really can't differentiate the two of them in terms of their personality. It's probably because they are both normal personality which was one of my favorite in NL with Coco. This just means that I can't have two normals in my town. 

9. Julian: I think the only reason why he is this low is because Marshal is that high. He's okay but his house interior makes it very difficult to gift him things.

10. Violet: I hardly see her outside of her house. She rarely interacts with the other villagers except to diss them.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 19, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> 9. Beardo - hate
> 8. Annalise - she was my ULT dreamie in NL but this time around... idk the spark went out when I saw her new exterior/interior. Nintendo ruined her aesthetic
> 7. Roald - was a dreamie in NL and found him on my second island trip. He's cute, but he's really just dry compared to Goose.
> 6. Agnes - starter, love her design and she would be great if her dialogue wasn't so repetitive and she STOPPED RUNNING OMG
> ...


9. Beardo
8. Roald
7. Agnes
6. Goose
5. Annalise
4. Bruce
3. Stu
2. Mint
1. Tammi


----------



## raqball (Apr 19, 2020)

ooppss


----------



## Noctis (Apr 19, 2020)

1. *Sherb *- baby. he's just straight total baby. i love him. baby. my baby. anything he does, b a b y !!! he did tell me something really weird about crumbs I don't remember what but like honey don't do that. he's just so cute specially what he says about fish when he's fishing.

2. *Boots* - oh I don't like this dude. he's my starter and I just could not grow on him. also i hate how startee villager homes don't upgrade and they just look bland and boring and that also bothers me. he doesn't even put furniture i give him that a jock would appreciate. sigh

3. *Peanut *- She's the first villager I came across on the random island and I felt like I hit a semi jackpot. She looked cute and remembered that many like her so I took her. I love her for her lively attitude. I know all peppys are like this but having her around feels like she completes the island in some form. Also she's always doing yoga and exercising specially by the beach. mood. my favorite moment has to be when she said she lost her voice because she wanted to be a metal singer omg.

4. *Lobo* -  He's always reading. anywhere and everywhere. one time he fell asleep by the beach reading. cranky? more like softie. he did say he rather reads books that watch tv shows because he can take his time. also he says he feels tired by just seeing all the work I do or tells me to be careful not to fall(?) cus I do things to quickly(?) honestly that's me in real life. 

5. *Lopez* - uhhh he's nothing special. always doing the typical thing. reading, exercising and such. he's nice to have around though. he doesn't really fit the smug criteria.

6. *Zucker* - is always talking about snacks and usually sitting around the island and always talking about admiring the scenery. one time i caught him admiring the tall laterns and bamboo trees. I felt like i succeeded in that area i built for him and genji.

7.* Pashmina* - girl is always singing anywhere and almost everyday but that is okay because flo used to be my singer and I felt like when flo would leave no one would replace her but Pashmina is there to take her place c':

8. *Genji* - my boy. my original starter in my main new leaf town. i love him. i had to bring him over since he left an impression on me. always talking about those muscles and working out. he never changes. my favorite thing that always caught my eye were his eyes. i just love his eyes and when he smiles....oof.

9. *Maple* - she's so cute and very sweet. i hate myself when i don't see her and the next thing you know im pushing her around because the trees are on the way ))))): i love how she calls you honey. She mostly wanders around.

10. *Cole* - At first he wasn't appealing to me but he grew so much on me that he's one of my faves now. He's always watering my flowers. Thank you Cole. I appreciate it that A LOT. He also has said some very weird things to me but that's okay. He's a lazy which is kinda weird because he doesn't talk about snacks like zucker an sherb do. I guess he's a little different but that's okay.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 19, 2020)

*10. Chops *
Was a random move in. Not really a huge fan of him, wouldn't mind if he moves out soon.

*9. Cobb*
Kinda boring.

*8. Nibbles*
She's kinda cool, although not a dreamie of mine.

*7. Lucky*
I actually really like him, not sure however if I should keep him or not. Depends if I plan to get Anhka at some point.

*6. Claudia*
Not bad, her design is kinda cute, not sure if I should keep her however.

*5. Rolf*
One of my original starters who still lives on my island. He's the only villager so far who send me letters and also gave me a nickname. I got him as a random move in and I'm really happy to have him, as he's one of my favorites.

*4. Hazel*
Another favorite of mine. Found her on a Mystery Island. Probably the only Uchi villager I really like when it comes to the design and such. Definitely keeping her.

*3. Lobo*
Also a favorite. Like Hazel, I found Lobo on a Mystery Island while I was originally searching for Audie. Very happy that I got him.

*2. Dom*
Became one of my two all-time favorite villagers. His design is just do freaking adorable. 

*1. Audie*
My other all-time favorite. Felt in love with her design when I saw her for the first time back then when those Switch lite stickers got leaked.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 19, 2020)

I honestly don't remember if i did this before or not, but either way i'm gonna rank my current villagers and i might end up ranking them again once i finish out my list of dreamies. anyway, on to the list:

10: Tutu. she's not that bad, I got her off a mystery island and she's cute. but she's also my third peppy soooo... she's at the bottom of the list.
9: Sprocket: he sings all the time and is absolutely adorable, but he and the others in the bottom of the list will eventually move out in favor of some dreamies. I'm glad I got to spend time with him though, good memories.
8: Bunnie. She's so sweet, but I have other villagers I want more and multiple peppies is honestly too much. I love you bunnie, you'll always be in my heart!

now, onto my dreamies (this is where it gets super hard):

7: colton. I adore colton, but this is the way it has to be. 
6: rod. I absolutely adore rod's coloring and pirate aesthetic but jock dialogue knocks him down a few pegs, sadly. like it's cool dialogue but tends to get old quick
5: Fuchsia: i love her. but i love others a tad more. also everytime any one does the - i think- smirk reaction (the one the uchis do all the time), I always think of rocket and all the uchi dialogue is tainted by rocket. fuchsia may go change spots based on whether i can associate uchi dialogue with her or not, but we'll see.
4: bella. despite my current profile pic, she isn't quite my favorite lol. she may go a bit further up the list once i don't have two other peppies competing for the same dialogue, who knows. all i know is that she's an absolute sweet heart little metal head darling and any one who says otherwise will get rained upon with my wrath (just kidding you're entitled to your opinions haha)
3: tasha. she was the first of my dreamies that i got and her house is stunning and she's so mature and i love her
2: dobie. very close to number 1, but still. I knew i needed an old man in my town. he's amazing. i love his house, i love how the cranky dialogue fits him so well, i love his design and the little wolf snout and how whenever he blinks his eyes are pretty much already closed and he just closes them harder, i love how his sweet little tail wags a bit when he says hi to me. so sweet.
1: sherb. oh how cute. he's such a perfect pastel blue and he talks more about the bugs in the floor than zucker did which is so cute, especially when you look at his adorable, furnished house. where do the bugs come from?? like i understood it with zucker because he had the default lazy house with the dirt flooring lol. also, me and sherb share a birthday. how much better does it get than that? it used to just be chelsea, and now i have this little sweetheart! also the exterior of his house matches his color and it's so cute. he's so cute!! aghhh cuteeee

anyway that's all for my tedtalk thanks to anyone who read my gushing lol


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 19, 2020)

*10. Billy.* He's my newest random move in and I kinda want him gone. I don't like that he looks like a cranky old man but is actually a jock. And his house??? is kind of creepy??? lmfao
*9. Gaston*. Don't care much for him. He sits by the lake with giant glasses and reads books all the time and it's kind of funny. Wouldn't mind if he left.
*8. Timbra.* She's new, but now I finally have a snooty so that's nice.
*7. Flip.* My other starter. He's okay, I think it's kind of hilarious when he talks about how ripped he is with his noodle arms and legs.
*6. Deirdre.* She was one of my starters and while i didn't like her at first, she's grown on me and it makes it hard to give her up.
*5. Papi.* Found him on an island and invited him despite looking for someone else. I love lazy villagers and he's an _okapi_ named _Papi_??? Love it.
*4. Carmen.* She's adorable and I love her. Her house is also really nice.
*3. Bruce.* He likes to act tough, but every time he's outside he waters all the flowers. He got into a fight and told me it made him feel gross. He's also the villager that threw a birthday party for me even though I'd barely talked to him before that. I've grown attached lmao.
*2. Nan.* She was the first villager I found on an island and invited her immediately because she was in my Wild World town and I have a soft spot for her. She's always sending me weird letters.
*1. Zell.* He was my first camper and I love him. He sings all the time, but only when he's alone and won't do it in the plaza area like everyone else. I think it's kinda cute lmao. He always gives me terrible new clothes.


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 19, 2020)

10. Doc -- he's a lazy villager, which I am usually a fan of but it just doesn't work for him. He keeps talking about the bugs in his floor, and he is always crafting cardboard furniture. Ugh. Can't stand him.
9. Pashmina -- feel bad for putting her so low on the list, but she's aways annoyed with me when I talk to her anyway haha. I'm not the biggest fan of her design, and uchis aren't my favorite personality type.
8. Judy -- Sorry I know she's so popular! She moved into an empty plot, and was excited to get her not because I really wanted her, but because she is so popular! Once she moves out I'm hoping to be able to give her to someone who really wants her, or trade her for a dreamie!
7. Zucker -- Got him on an island since a friend of mine had him and I thought it would be fun to see if he would say anything to her about it! Sadly he didn't, and the octopuses don't really match the theme of my town. Going to be giving him to my marine-loving nephew eventually!
6. Leopold -- Wasn't a fan at first but he is slowly growing on me! I quite like the smug personality type, and his design matches really well with it. He seems like the type that drinks espressos.
5. Audie -- Was excited to find her on an island since she's based off of Audie the grandma who is obsessed with animal crossing! She is cute, but her design and personality type aren't my favorite.
4. Marina -- She is so adorable! She doesn't match the theme of my island so I'm not sure if she'll be staying, but I'm enjoying her time in Medfield!
3. Olive -- I decided to invite Olive on a whim from an island since one of my guinea pigs looks similar to her, and has the same name! She's really cute, and is often found relaxing with some ice tea around town.
2. Nan -- Adorable! She's the first villager that moved to Medfield from an island, and she also matches the theme very well! She can be found doing yoga near resident services with Zucker on many an occasion.
1. Kabuki -- He was my favorite in New Leaf, and although I've enjoyed New Horizons, I missed some of my old villagers. It just didn't feel the same, especially since Kabuki had stayed in my New Leaf town for so long. I splurged and bought his amiibo card off ebay, and am so excited to have him back! The cranky personality is amazing in this game, and his design looks fantastic. It was raining today, and he informed me that he was prepared, as he collects umbrellas.


----------



## Marty Birdman (Apr 19, 2020)

10. *Ken* (forced camper) - If I don't get to choose them myself, I can't like them. I probably wouldn't have liked Ken either way.

9. *Pancetti* (random move in) - By right, she should be #10 just for snatching up a precious plot of land with no prior contact. I didn't know this was allowed. But last night I found her singing alone in front of resident services, and I crafted an ocarina and jammed with her for a while. It was nice. Ever have a perfect moment with someone you can't stand?

8. *Charlise* (starter) - I don't particularly like Charlise. Don't like bears, don't like her design, don't want her on my island. For what it's worth though, she is pretty nice.

7. *Scoot* (starter) - Tiny jock villagers are hard to pin down. To a certain extent, all jock villagers make claims about their athletic prowess that can be interpreted as outrageous, but being chibi really amplifies things. Scoot is a small green duck, but he always brings up lifting boulders and such when I talk to him. Is this cute? Is this pathetic? There's no avoiding it - it's both.

-gap-

6. *Bruce* (mystery island #5) - Good design, seems like a cool dude. Another cranky villager in a biker jacket to go along with Roscoe. His house is a bit sad though.

5. *Roscoe* (mystery island #4) - Basically Bruce if he had his life together and his house was a livable space. Also he's a horse.

4. *Deli* (mystery island #6) - Has barely moved in, and already one of my favorites. I really like the monkey character design, and he's lazy which is an easy sell with me.

3. *Maddie* (mystery island #3) - Maddie is a plain brown dog, which I will admit I find rather boring. She's also totally adorable. I might give her to a friend in the future, but she's welcome on my island in the meantime. Definitely grew on me.

-gap-

2. *Tia* (mystery island #1) - She's a charming teacup elephant. What more do you want?! She's also the only villager I have who has considered leaving. Don't break my heart Tia! 

1. *Bob* (mystery island #2) - What a cool guy. I'll bring you fish to eat every day forever. Never change, Bob.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 19, 2020)

9. keaton. meh. that’s all i have to say about him. 
8. pekoe. she’s new, so no opinion yet. she’s cute though.
7. mott. he’s fine, but he just talks about muscles and working out too much.
6. muffy. she was originally much higher, but as time goes on i find myself liking other villagers more than her.
5. gaston. i don’t have much to say about him other than i like him. he’s funny.
4. stu. he’s so cute and sweet. i like him a lot.
3. megan. she’s so nice and cute.
2. bree. surprisingly bree is number two. i didn’t think i would like her at first, but ive really grown to enjoy her.
1. twiggy. queen. my bff. i love her.


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 19, 2020)

*10. Merengue: * Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike her, in fact I like her quite a bit.  Its just I have so many normals already and if I had to choose one to move out, she sadly would be the one.
*9. Freya: *Also don't dislike her, there just feels like quite a bit of overlap with her and Audie, though she is Snooty, which is the only one I have on my island.
*8. Stitches:* A cute stuffed bear!  I like his bugs in his home and hope to be friends with them!
*7. Aurora: *I love her name very much and her frozen themed house is so cute!
*6. Lucky: *At first I wasn't really a big fan of him but he's grown on me.  He's so unique! 
*5. Molly:* Molly best duck!  I do feel like I have too many normal villagers but I love her design so much!
*4. Tangy: *Tangy was one of my originals in the GameCube game and I love her fruit themed house!  I've designed my own fruit room in every game since. 
*3. Audie: *Everyone's favorite grandma!  I love how they turned the dedicated grandma gamer into an actual villager!  Definitely my favorite of the new villagers!
*2. Fauna: *An absolutely cutie and I love her with all my heart.  She was in my New Leaf town and I've loved her ever since!  Took me 181 tickets to find her but I don't regret it one bit!
*1. Rosie: *Another one of my original villagers in GameCube, she's basically been my Animal Crossing best friend ever since.  Also my irl best friend gave me her amiibo card which only makes me treasure her more!


----------



## Sipe (Apr 19, 2020)

10. Judy
9. Chester
8. Tia
7. Shep
6. Zucker
5. Audie
4. Chrissy
3. Francine
2. Octavian
1. Ruby

idk I love them all!


----------



## Airen (Apr 19, 2020)

10. Apple - She's not cute enough to be this annoying. 
9. Del - I love crankies but I don't care for his design.
8. Buck - Never cared much for jocks but he's one of my original 2 so he's still kinda special.
7. Bianca - She's cute, I love tigers but she will eventually go.
6. Walker - I love dogs but eventually he will go as well. He's lazy which I love but I have other lazy villagers I like more.
5. Marina - Super cute. So nice. Love normal villagers! Unfortunately she was my starter normal so her house is plain. She will move eventually, too.
4. Zucker - Takoyaki octopus. Need I say more?
3. Julian - He's a unicorn. And he's smug. His house is AMAZING.
2. Diana - Originally thinking about adopting her out (still might) but I love her design and Snooty is my favorite personality. I just have so many snooties I want in my town 
1. Whitney - My favorite species (wolf), my favorite personality (snooty) and she's absolutely gorgeous! My first wolf in NH so she's special to me.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Pixiebelle said:


> So far:
> 
> *6. Lopez *only because he's just moved in. forced smug camper so could be much worse
> *5. Mac* starter. don't hate him but nor do I care about his muscles
> ...




*8. Snooty *left it too long before inviting someone else. go away
*7. Lopez *looks nice. says nothing. move out whenever x
*6. Mac* grown on me slightly but can still go
*5. Agnes *^ same
*4. Jeremiah* shut up about bugs
*3. Maple *fine
*2. Octavian *octopi are my favs so
*1. Flora *still my girl


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2020)

Currently rn without adding/removing any of my dreamies.

10. Stu this guy is legit creepy asf. Told me multiple times that he stalks my house and that he has "bug" friends that he "talks" to regularly
9. Coach ehhhhh don't really care for him but I guess he's alright because he reminds me of my old FB coach
8. June this girl joined my island pretty early on and has refused to leave. I dont have any real problem with her but dam do I want her gone asap
7. Sproket is a robot which makes him a little cooler than the rest but I really hate his design. Also, he is a jock and they're super annoying (Especially because he's a robot jock talking about nonexistent muscles 24/7)
6. Vivan sorta middle ground for me considering I don't really like her and I don't hate her. She's got an older lady vibe to her but not much else.
5. Lopez same with Vivian and I really have nothing wrong with the dude but I also don't care for him
4. Mira is a pretty cool superhero rabbit with a mask and everything. I really like the star on her head because it makes me think of JJBA
3. Ribbot freaking legend! Im just gonna throw out everything I said about Sproket because come on, it's Ribbot! He has an amazing house and his design is amazing. So much to love about this guy.
2. Agent S my girl from NL! She was my NL best friend and as luck would have it, she's currently in my town. BLAST FROM THE PAST!
1. Tabby the queen among mortals. She is gorgeous and my new best friend! Id hates to say she takes Agent S's place at least just in this game experience. Tabby gets so much hate for absolutely nothing and I think she is amazing. nough said


----------



## nerfeddude (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, why not? 

10. Billy. I don't have anything against him, but he's my jock starter with extremely boring house, so I want him to move out
9. Winnie. Same here - starter peppy villager, boring house, want her to move out. But I like peppy villagers more than jock sooo she's not at the very bottom
8. Beau. Now I realise how unlucky I am. I love Beau, he's an adorable boy. But he's a lazy starter with dirt floor in his house... 
7. Bettina. She was my first non-storyline camper so I used this opportunity to replace any of my starters(and it happens to be my uchi starter Diva). She's okay I guess... Just not a big fan of her species
6. Robin. I don't have much to say about her. She likes to make fun of my clothes
5. Octavian. I really wanted a cranky villager and I ended up finding Octavian on my last mystery island trip before an empty plot could randomly sell itself(I ran out of nook miles at that time). I don't really like an octopus villagers but he's slowly growing on me
4. Iggly. I like penguins. And he's a jock penguin. This is just lovely when he talks about his musles while being a chubby boi
3. Olaf. I don't like anteaters that much but Olaf stands out to me. He's both cool and cute. I didn't liked him at first(he's my storyline-forced camper) but now I adore him and his style. Also he looks like he's wearing pants. And he likes to talk about pants. Huh
2. Katt. I don't care what others think she's ugly. Katt is my baby! I encountered her for the first time in a mystery tour while looking for a cranky villager(I ended up finding Octavian lol). But I skipped her. Long story short - my last empty plot was randomly sold to her. And now she's one of my faves. Katt was the first villager I saw dancing and singing. She's doing it anywere - in my orchad, on the beach, at the plaza. And sometimes I see others joining her. Literally yesterday I for solid 15 minutes watched Katt, Winnie and Purrl singing together at the plaza. That was wholesome
1. Purrl. Ironically, I got Purrl the same way as Katt - an empty plot just became her house without my influence. Sometimes I doubt she's a snooty. Purrl is just so sweet and nice to me. I love how she looks. Plus I love her house interior. She's mocking other villagers for literally any reason. How she cannot be the number one?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hippeux is moving out, so I'm not going to rank him. Now with him out of the way, let's get to ranking the rest of my villagers!
9. Groucho - Seriously, this guy has got to be the epitome of horribleness in a cranky villager. I cannot stand him and I want him gone.
8. Soleil - Honestly, she's not the absolute worst, but I'm really not fond of her. Her snooty self comes off so uppity I kinda want to put her on a wheel and make her run on it for the rest of her life.
7. Canberra - Really not that bad, but I don't like her as much as I like most of my other villagers. Very much a "meh" from me.
6. Rex - This guy is not bad by any means. I kind of like him, but we're not as good of friends as I'd like to be with my villagers.
5. Marina - I know a lot of people absolutely love her, and she is adorable. But I had her in NL and wasn't completely smitten with her there either.
4. Lobo - Given more time, this guy would probably climb the ladder a couple more spots. I love wolves, but he's my newest villager, so I haven't had quite as much time with him as with the others.
3. Coach - One of my originals, and he's a pretty cool bull! I didn't think I would like him, but he's pretty swell. Love having him!
2. Merry - She's only ahead of Coach because she's always just so dang happy to see me! Absolutely adorable! I love her so much!
1. Katt - This one really surprises me. She's my other original and as soon as I saw her I wanted to bash my head into the table. But as it turns out, she's a real sweetheart! And with the cute skirt/shirt combo outfit thing that I gave her, she's even more adorable!


----------



## raqball (Apr 22, 2020)

Tough as I have a few that are my #1... I'll break mine down into groupings instead of rankings.

Might swap at some point / maybe not as she could easily be in the Staying group
*Daisy*

Staying on my Island but not close to the 1st or 2nd groupings
*Twiggy
Ribbot
Raymond*

My second favorite group. Both are close to # 1 rankings
*Lily
Molly*

All probably tied at #1 
*Zucker
Ozzie
Lolly
Marina*


----------



## eminyan (Apr 22, 2020)

I love all my villagers wholeheartedly but if I had to rank-

*10. Ellie - *An absolute sweetie! I love her so much and she's like a mom to me! She always has such nice taste in clothes and gives me super cute gifts! Wish she saved more confidence for herself because she's so pretty.

* 9. Apple - *A darling and I support her dreams of becoming an ultra-famous and star. I know she can do it. 

*8. Stitches - *He's so cute I literally love him so much. Wish he wore the dress I got for him more doe...

*7. Rex - *So so sweet. I love his letters so much and how kind he is! I regretted having him in the beginning, but I've come to appreciate him much much more. 

*6. Tammy - *I wasn't that big of a fan of her at first- she looked alright but nothing amazing. She didn't even like me that much at first! But after a month of playing, she always sends me letters and I always feel warm reading them. She's so kind and I'm glad I kept her.

*5. Deena - *Listen, I thought this duck looked moldy at first but I've come to see her charms, her care and concerns for me, how cute she is in glasses, and how timid she can be so I totally love her now. She looks adorable in the detective coat.

*4. Judy -* I fell in love with her colors at the very beginning! She was cute, but that was all there was to it. I even planned to sell her later on. But seeing how big sisterly she's like and how cute she is I'm definitely keeping her! She's such a sweetie. 

*3. Pietro - *My *son*... my son!!!! His letters about appreciating me is so overwhelming and I love em so much. I cried out when I got him in campsite at first but now? I am so sorry for disliking you babie boo... He's so sweet and I don't care if you dislike his looks you have to give his kindness a chance.

*2. Raymond - *What is there to explain... He's awfully cute... seemingly professional... a sweetie... lowkey attractive as a gjinka... heterochromatic eyes... I love him!! At first, I didn't catch onto why people wanted him so much. Sure, he was cute- sure, he had glasses- sure, mans looked cool but that was it. *Then I saw the fanart.*
And that is how I fell in love with some dumb cat and poured hours of stress into getting him. (he's so cute on the pet bed with his vampire costume I SWEAR)

*1. Marshal - *breathes... it's... it's my babie. He's so so so so so so so so so so so so cute... what is there to say...?  I fell in love with his design and realized he was a *must* have in ACNH. He's super sweet with a touch of arrogance but come on, he's so fantastic that if I were him I'd boast too. I miss him dearly and he looks great with the grey octagonal glasses... and the young royal top... or kindergarten shirt... He's so cute


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 22, 2020)

This is going to be so tough but I'll try, I love all my villagers though so any of these could change easily

*10. Audie *- The newest addition to my island, I haven't really befriended her yet but I'm really excited to. Agent S was my old peppy and I really wanted to keep her, but her not original house made me let her go. Hopefully Audie will fill her spot!
*9. Beau *- My next newest villager, waiting to be better friends. Super adorable. 
*8. Julian *- I actually like him a lot! But the smug personality isn't my favourite in NH. I can totally see why he's a fan favourite
*7. Pierce *- My birthday buddy! He was one of my OG villagers in NL and my favourite jock! The only reason he isn't higher is because he only moved in recently and we're still getting to be friends! Waiting for him to call me brosephine like old times~
*6. Fang* - I've got a bunch of crankies and Fang is the "newest" on my island. He's an old man that loves to read and super sweet! Could easily swap places with #5
*5. Lily* - Lily I've really grown to love! I originally had Poppy, but I promised her to a friend so I got Lily as another normal. On her first day she pissed off Roscoe and I was determined to kick her out. But while TT to cycle out villagers, I accidentally landed on Roscoe's bday. Who was there to celebrate with him? Lily! They've also sent gifts and stuff to each other so I think they're friends now!
*4. Roscoe *- I told this story already on the forum, but TLDR I was looking for a cranky (mostly Chief) and I used a bunch of NMT looking for one. It was pouring rain on my island and the NM Island so when I finally met him, all I could see was glowing red eyes. I decided to take him as my "demon horse" to counter all the cute villagers on my island. I really grew to love him! He's still hard to see at night, but he's not scary (anymore haha)! 
*3. Vivian* - Honestly, of all my villagers, I feel like I've bonded with Vivian the most! I feel bad though because I didn't really understand her at the beginning when I had her and gifted her some stuff that looks horrible at her home, thinking that she would like it. I'm trying to get her to swap stuff out but it's a long process
*2. Marshal *- My AC love from NL (along with Pierce). He's so cute, adorable and loves to sing. He's a little different from the Marshal I remember in NL though (his sloppy furniture vs nicely kept cafe). He would probably take the #1 spot if I enjoyed the way the wrote smugs more in this game. Could easily change with #1
*1. Chief *- My only dreamie that I didn't have in NL. Along with Roscoe, he was my first 2 crankies. I learned that cranky is my absolute favourite personality type in this game too! Also a singer


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 22, 2020)

*10. Cheri *I like her just fine but she's boring compared to my other villagers. She replaced some ugly hippo I hated.

*9. Reneigh *Similar to Cheri I don't dislike her- she's just not interesting to me

*8. Goldie *I don't like dogs very much irl. She's very cute but not overly special to me.

*7. Merengue *She looks SUPER cute but isn't the type of personality I prefer.

*6. Stitches *I really like him I just think his house is ugly.

*5. Skye *I like that she's blue! Also she's a cute wolf. What more can I say?

*4. Rosie *She has a wonderful personality and I quite like the cats. Her cute interior on her house is great!

*3. Ankha *I have just received her. I already really like her personality and her home. I think she will stay in my top 3.

*2. Peanut *She is so cute. I love her. Did I mention she is cute? Right before I got offline she told me she likes to run in circles and scream to wake herself up in the mornings. ADORABLE! She is usually my #1.

*1. Octavian* Octavian moved in today. Peanut will probably dethrone him but we will see. I've ranked him so high because he has an entire UFO & alien in his house. LOL


----------



## Snek (Apr 23, 2020)

10. Fuchsia - She may be a deer villager but I really hate that purple. Also, I already have an Uchi that I like. I really really want her in boxes.

9. Benedict - The chicken villagers in this game are strange. They always run around and it gets annoying after awhile.

8. Boone - Not a fan of ape and monkey villagers but he was one of my starting two so he is tolerable. 

7. Norma - She is too normal for me. Her villager personality and name suit her.

6. Vic - His viking theme is pretty cool but thats about it

5. Tangy - My native fruit is the orange so its just natural that she would be on my island. The preppy villagers in this game are adorable.

4. Lucha - I like his masked wrestler theme. He gives me a lot of good items too.

3. Blanche - I love her! She gives me the best recipes. I lot of them gold items so I want to keep her around. I love her Japanese crane theme and I really want her kimono haha.

2. Erik - Just adorable. A moose villager with a winter theme. His furniture is amazing. I really can't wait for winter! Just absolute perfect.

1. Phoebe - My phoenix villager from New Leaf! I celebrated her birthday today. I got her an imperial screen and she loved it! Her house is really cool with the lava floor and volcano wall.


----------



## nikachu (Apr 23, 2020)

1. Blanche - 


She really surprised me, she moved in on her own accord as villager #5 and I loved her ever since. Her snootiness, amazing sense of fashion, and overall elegance makes me jealous of her and want to know what she's doing at all times.
2. Apple -

 What a fun pick. I got her on accident and haven't looked back since. I don't know whats going on in this person's brain. She wants to be a superstar, but in a lazy, sleazy way. The other day she was sick and sent the whole town into hysteria. I thought she was dying the way she was acting and the way people were overreacting about her. It was so much fun.
3. Zucker 

He will very likely end up being my #1, but I just had him move in today and he is still unpacking so I haven't been able to experience him just yet. I fought really hard to get him, he was #1 on my list of villagers I want and I am so happy I finally have him and see him develop on my island.
4.  Pom Pom 

 Two weeks ago I had a horrible copyright issue with my youtube channel involving a clip with pompom. It was a bit part of my own fault and I felt very embarrassed by it. The day the issue was resolved and the copyright strike went away, I was so relieved. I went on animal crossing and bought a ticket to an island, and BAM! Pom Pom was there. Full circle moment, and she is so much fun I love her.
5. Shari

  She was my first villager and has been like a big sister to me. She asked me to leave last week and I nearly cried. Although she isn't my favorite, I don't think could ever get rid of me, she is as much a vet on my island as me and tom nook are. We've been through everything together and she is my rock.
6. Sylvana

 I did not really want Sylvana when I saw her at first, but she was villager #4 and at that point in the game I desperately wanted more and more villagers, so sylvana came over. I don't dislike her at any point. That's her biggest plus. She has never annoyed me or made me question her at all. She is very sweet.
7. Broccolo 

Broccolo is a weird guy. All he cares about is food and smells, he's a big weirdo. He was my 3rd villager, and honestly, I can't think of a world without him either. His weirdness is a constant laugh for me, although it does get a bit old.
8. BlueBear 

 Here's the thing with BlueBear. Bluebear is one of my favorite villagers of all time and if she came in my island naturally and near the beginning, I could see her being top 3. I really did not like one of my villagers, so I used my bluebear amiibo card to evict him and have bluebear come in. Little did I know Bluebear would be my 4th peppy personality. Having my entire island talk about how they want to be famous has started to turn stale and a turn off for me. While Bluebear was one of my favorite villagers for new leaf, and still is one of my favorites, timing and competition has made the return of bluebear,who was my 10th guest, underwhelming. I can see her rising,especially when Bubbles leaves and there's only 3 peppy villagers, but for now she hasn't given me anything unique.

9. Keaton 

 Keaton is pretty loved and his design is awesome, with that said his personality has been so dry on my island and Im definitely ready to see him go. I recently put fences around his house. I don't know why, we just haven't click

10. Bubbles 

 I loved Bubbles at first. We talked all day and she told me she wanted to be best friends forever. But her personality fell like a brick since her first day. She never is really out and about, and now that I have FOUR peppy villagers, the peppy personality is starting to get on my nerves and I really need a peppy villager to go, and she is the first to be booted.


And there you go. My extremely intensive ratings of my Animal Crossing Villagers. I am very invested in the game and how it is shaping up and I can't wait to see what happens to my island in the future. As of right now, I am actively looking for Keaton and Bubbles to leave. I wouldn't say no to Sylvana and Broccolo leaving. The rest I'd keep for now.


----------



## chibski (Apr 23, 2020)

1. Olive - complete random island pickup and I fell in love with her, literally the sweetest thing

2. Fuchsia - one of my OGs, didn't like her at first but she's grown on me so much, constantly sending me letters and running around the plaza

3. Rex - another random island pickup, he's hilarious and always talking about food, always gives me medicine when I need it

4. Phil - my first camper, couldn't stand him at first but his smugness is the funniest thing and I've come to adore him

5. Kid Cat - the other OG, not a big fan of the sporty personality but he's chill

6. Static - the cutest lil grumpy thing

7. Roscoe - just got him so don't have much to judge but I love his aesthetic

8. Caroline - thought she was cute so I picked her up but honestly she's pretty bland

9. Bangles - accidentally invited her when I didn't know any better, she's obnoxious

10. Anchovy - moved in without permission from a friend's island, he's disgusting and I want him in boxes


----------



## Tako (Apr 23, 2020)

*Marshal*
He has been my favorite since New Leaf, and that has never changed. In fact, I think I love him all the more now that he sings so much on my island. <3


*Molly*
Molly, Molly, Molly... I don't think I've come across anyone who doesn't love her yet. She's easily one of the cutest villagers out there, and she's just so sweet! I'm always looking forward to talking to her everyday.


*Maple*
Maple grew on me after she moved onto my island. I found her on a mystery island tour when I first started playing, and invited her to stay since she was cute. But as I got to know her better, I've started to realize just how caring and sweet she is.


*Clay*
The newest addition to my island! He just moved in two days ago, and I already love him because my island tune sounds amazing when I talk to him. I haven't had much time to interact with him yet, but I think I would want to keep him on my island for as long as I can!


*Zucker*
Zucker has always been a dreamy of mine, but I'm gonna have to put him at #5, simply because he talks about bugs too much. I found it endearing at first, but almost every single conversation with him is about the bugs under his floor, or his bug friends, and it's just... too much. lol


*Vesta*
Vesta is sweet! I love how different she looks compared to the other sheep villagers. And I think she's easily more expressive too, because it's so easy to put expression on her. :'D


*Lily*
Lily is cute, but not a favorite. For some reason I like to troll her. A lot.  Ever since she moved into my island, I've been gifting her tadpoles and frog hats, and she's always super happy to accept and display them in her home. 


*Ozzie*
Again with the bugs.  Sadly, he's not super cute to me so I probably wouldn't keep him if he decided to move out. I would trade him for Melba in a heartbeat though!


*Cyd*
He's cool, and I like his house interior. Sadly, it doesn't really fall under the list of aesthetics I'm into so he's pretty low on the list.


*Olaf*
Uhhh. No. I'm sorry, but I'm just not into his design, or his house.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> Updated ranking:
> 
> 10. Agent S
> 9. Marina
> ...


About two weeks later, I was going to once again update my rankings when I realized they hadn't changed much 

It does get harder to rank villagers over time, though. Perhaps I would switch Blanche, Bill, and Zucker around a little, but overall I like all my villagers and the more I get to know them the harder it is to place one about the others.


----------



## lieryl (Apr 27, 2020)

my island is really basic but here we go!

10. Maple - nothing wrong with her in particular, found her on an island and said why not, but normal personalities are so boring to me which is a shame because they have some of the cutest villagers. wouldn’t miss her if she moved away 

9. Reneigh - her design is cute and she was one of my starters but for some reason i’m just not clicking with her :,( i don’t have an urge to run and talk to her at least once a day when i see her around and idk why 

8. Chief - i love cranky villagers but i never see chief around? like every time i decide to play he’s nowhere to be found?? i hope he shows himself more so i can talk to him because i love cranky villager dialogue. i did catch him singing once and it was the cutest thing so chief please show yourself more 

7. Diana - she’s another personality type that i love and i also found her on a mystery island. she compliments my outfits and i feel really validated every time i talk to her lol. she’s chill but i don’t feel overly excited every time she like pings me or something 

6. Beau - oh gosh he’s just so cute. he’s always looking at flowers with a magnifying glass and then he will pull out a book and study the plants. i put flowers in front of his house and he waters them everyday. my taste is basic but he’s for sure one of my favorite lazy villagers!

5. Julian - one of my starters in NL and will always have a spot in my heart. will probably be keeping him on my island forever no questions. and not to mention his room is gorgeous and he repeatedly wears everything i give him ^_^

4. Sherb - another flower enthusiast on my island and i love him so much oh lord he’s always at home and talking about his bugs and honestly i can relate man. his catchphrase is also so cute i think i almost cried when i first talked to him. we like to sit on benches together and just vibe so he’s definitely one of my favorites :,)

3. Marshal - i got his amiibo card years ago and never really thought much of it. i was really surprised to find he is as popular as he is. he’s been in and out of my island (i’ve been giving him away and then scanning him back in cause i missed his dumb face lol). didn’t think he was gonna be a permanent resident on my island but i changed my mind T^T every time he’s on my island he sings and does stupid exercises and has dumb dialogue with other villagers and i love him for it. might still give him away a few more times so people can experience the package that is Marshal lmao

2. Raymond - ngl i only wanted him because he was really popular, but he grew on me man. he will wear anything i give him, he sings with Marshal, and wears glasses. what more could you want?? i go out of my way to talk to him because i like seeing his fangs when he smiles and he reminds me of the kindness that’s still in the community because i got him for basically nothing 

1. Dom - if you told me that this pink jock villager sheep dude would be my number one i would’ve have laughed in your face. would never expect him to be a jock but i got him in a trade because i needed a jock and he looked really fluffy. as i talked to him more i fell in love with his earnest love for working out and his adorable facial expressions. he’s so cute no matter what face he makes?? i don’t understand?? and when he’s lifting weights it’s actually the cutest thing. i find myself spamming his dialogue just to see his eyes move istg. would 10/10 die for this sheep


----------



## mitfy (Apr 27, 2020)

just kind of throwing this together... not sure how accurate it is cuz a lot of my villagers im sort of neutral on

10. gigi. didnt even give me time to find someone to put in that plot
9. soleil. also didnt ask for her, but i ended up really liking her interior house and her personality is nice
8. gayle. i love her design but i'm not super close to her.
7. katt. i Love uchi villagers but i would probably prefer a different one
6. coach. i also Love jocks and he's ended up becoming my best friend, but i still would probably prefer other jocks
5. tangy. i like her n apparently shes rly popular but im sorta neutral
4. kyle. hes cool.
3. stitches. he was the first villager i saw on an island and im happy to have gotten him so soon, first time ive had him too! 
2. avery. he was a first in my new leaf town and i love him.
1. bob. he's really cute and fun and i didn't know much about him other than him being a meme, but since he got on my island i've really grown fond of him for his personality.


----------



## Danoa (Apr 27, 2020)

Danoa said:


> 10. Roscoe - A random move in that decided to glitch so at this time I don't like him because I can't even talk to him.
> 9. Drake - Don't hate him, but I don't love him either. He's just kinda there.
> 8. Chadder - I like his look and name because I think they're funny, but talking with him just isn't really enjoyable.
> 7. Friga - She's not been on my island to long so I feel I haven't really gotten to know her to well, but so far I've enjoyed her more than Drake and Chadder.
> ...


New villagers so updated list!
10. Drake - Lower spot, but my feelings are the same as before. 
9. Chadder - Lower spot, but my feelings are the same as before. 
8. Ursala - Just moved in today, but I think she is cute. We'll see if I end up liking her more or not.
7. Friga - I've gotten to know her better and I like her okay, but she hasn't went up or down. Her shirt is kinda blech though. Doesn't suit her. I thought it'd grow on me, but it hasn't.
6. Samson - I kinda like him better, but not enough to move him higher up on my list.
5. Drago - Fairly new resident so I haven't gotten to really know him yet. Love his design and house though!
4. Skye - Switched spots with Peanut. Still really love her though.
3. Peanut - I kinda like her better than Skye now. Still really like her and I loved her comment when she gave me the mistaken reaction. One of the best conversations I've had with a villager so far. Still think she needs her actual interior though. She also needs to stop talking about maglevs when crafting, but at least she crafts for me!
2. Marina - Still number 2!
1. Walt - Still number 1!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 27, 2020)

10. Apple - Oh Apple, she's so dense. She was a random move in the day I wanted to go island hopping. I've tried gifting her hamster cages, toliets, poop hat, caging off her and she's still here. I'm afraid I've gotten attached to hating her.

9.  Slyvia - In my original two (or does her baby count?) villagers. She's alright, but a bit rude sometimes. She's like the island's resident hippie that never bathes.

8. Antonio - In my first two villagers. I like him and his design, but his personality is kind of bland. He's almost interchangeable with any other jock.

7. Stitches - I never really got his popularity until I saw him in this game. I think the updated textures work well in giving him a more 'plushie' look. He's always reminding me he can move and buy the fleas I catch on other villagers. He might be a cursed teddy bear.

6. Julian - He has a unique design and house. He likes to walk around flaunting his shopping bags. He might be a bit too boujee for my island though.

5. Cole - A cool little rabbit guy. Always looks surprised to see everything. He shares a name with a family member of mine, maybe thats why I like him more

4. Apollo - Just a cool dude. I like his retro house.

3. Marina - Never had her until this game, always wanted her. She's just a reverse mermaid trying to live her life on land. I like finding adorable outfits for her to dress up in~

2. Vivian - Vivian really grew on me. I know she uses the wolf model, but I'm pretty sure she's a german shepard. She also calls me her best friend on the island.

1. Static- He was in my Wild World town, so I was surpised when he was a random move-in on my new island. I like his style, his colors, design, everything. He loves singing in his deep man voice which is hilarous.

Other villagers:
O'Hare - Had a good house design and personality just didn't see him around much
Peaches - Similar to Stitches, I think she's supposed to be a plush? I liked her but wish her colors were more pastel
Peggy - Unexpectedly adorable, probably should of kept her instead of Apple
Brococlo - Didn't care for his design previously, but he was okay


----------



## BellBrokeGirl (Apr 27, 2020)

if Maple decides to move and you don’t want her anymore lmk!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



BellBrokeGirl said:


> if Maple decides to move and you don’t want her anymore lmk!
> 
> 
> lieryl said:
> ...


----------



## Daisies (Apr 27, 2020)

10) Soleil - I don’t really dislike her but she doesn’t really bring anything to my island other that being my only snooty personality type (I’d rather have Portia or Opal aha)

9) Gladys - she was my first nook Miles islander and I invited her because I liked the idea of having an ostrich, she’s ok but not my favourite and I wouldn’t be devastated if she moved out.

8) Kevin - I’m very conflicted about Kevin’s placement as he’s my only remaining original, he’s my most frequent naruto runner which never fails to amuse me- I still like him but once again, not one of my favourites

7) Fuschia - I like her design (I love pink villagers and I love her piercings) however I don’t really have a connection with her tbh. As uchi villagers go (I find the personality type bland) she’s probably one of the best though 

6) Flurry - SUCH a cute hamster honestly, I scanned her in via amiibo but if I come across Kiki she’ll probably be replaced (IM SORRY)- Kiki Is my preferred normal villager

5) Marina - She absolutley adorable and so unique and we’ve got on well, I don’t seem to have the same connected that others seem to have with her though

4) Filbert - I love squirrels and he has the cutest design, he’s also a lazy villager type which is my favourite male personality and he just fits so well with my other villagers!

3) Henry - Frogs are my favourite animal species and he’s always really friendly- he was my first camper and I was so relived when I saw him- I’ve moved him next to my other frog villager and they are such a cute duo!

2) Pinky - a pink, peppy villager! What a surprise! I saw her on a nook Miles tour and invited her thinking it would be temporary! But I’ve grown so attached to her and she was my first ‘best friend’ status on the island so I don’t think I’ll be replacing her with peanut (who i originally planned to have) after all

1) Puddles! - I haven’t seen much love for this adorable frog  but she’s just so friendly and My absolute favourite villager ever! I’ve had her since wild world in every game and an animal crossing game just wouldn’t feel the same without her!


----------



## Santana (Apr 27, 2020)

10. Kody. He’s okay
9. Renée. Didn’t like her too much at first, but now I think she’s okay
8. Tucker. Tucker is really sweet, just not my favorite
7. Puddles. I LOVE puddles she is adorable
6. Megan. A sweetheat fr, I am keeping her forever
5. Shep, Aaaah I absolutely adore Shep. So chil and layed back. Im in loveee
4. Ankha, She’s a sassy, Egyptian-themed cat. What’s not to love
3. Judy.  AHHHHH SHE’S SO CUTEEEEEEEE

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Daisies said:


> 10) Soleil - I don’t really dislike her but she doesn’t really bring anything to my island other that being my only snooty personality type (I’d rather have Portia or Opal aha)
> 
> 9) Gladys - she was my first nook Miles islander and I invited her because I liked the idea of having an ostrich, she’s ok but not my favourite and I wouldn’t be devastated if she moved out.
> 
> ...


Puddles is a literal legend


----------



## absol (Apr 27, 2020)

10) Sprinkle - she really is a cutie but I don't necessarily like peppy villagers. Not sure what to do with her, she's only place 10 bc of my other great villagers not because I hate her. <3
9) Amelia - I've never had her in my towns before, she's the only eagle I've got and since I'm trying to get a lot of different species she'll probably stay for a while if not forever. I like her design, in general I like the more natural looking animals.
8) Stitches - I don't know what to do with him he's adorable but I already got a bear cub and I don't know which one to keep. I already got another lazy too. There's no way of getting him back if he's out bc I don't have his amiibo :c
7) Maple - Here's my other bear cub. She's very cute and natural looking but also a bit boring.
6) Goldie - I got her on my first island, I've always liked her and she's adorable. I don't know if I will keep her though bc I've already got another dog.
5) Ankha - Now she's one of my absolute dreamies but I'm not sure if she fits the aesthetic I'm going for that well. :/ I got her as an amiibo so I can always invite her back if I decide to kick her out. Also already got another cat.
4) Bruce - I randomly got him in ACNH and he's grown on me since then. I love my crankies and I like deer in general so he's probably gonna stay. I'd love to get Fauna on my island though sometime so maybe he'll have to leave then ;_;
3) Raymond - Now that damn cat. He's not as great as I expected tbh but I love his design and his house. He's probably gonna stay forever bc I don't wanna search for that dude again. Also his fangs are adorable when he waves. 
2) Lucky - I adore my mummy dog <3 I love love love his design, his interior (even though it lacks a bit imo) and his personality too. I got him as an amiibo that's why he's only the second one on this list. He'll leave and come back quite a lot. Because of him I'm also not sure what to do about Goldie bc I really wanna have only 1 of each species.
1) Dom - the most adorable thing ever, I found him on my 3rd trip on a nmt island, didn't even like him that much at first but now I'm smitten. His house doesn't look that great tbh but I'll accept that, he's my absolutely adorable sheep. <3


----------



## condor (Apr 27, 2020)

10. Bianca
9. Molly
8. Pashmina
7. Teddy
6. Avery
5. Bones
4. Kiki
3. Bonbon
2. Blaire
1. Kitty


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 27, 2020)

10. Deidra
9. Aurora
8. Kid Cat (hate his helmet)
7. Olivia
6. Zucker
5. Chevre
4. Katt
3. Merry
2. Raymond
1. Moe


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Hopper- He is temporary. I like nothing about him at all except that he could be Wade’s grandpa.

9. Teddy- I actually don’t hate him but I also don’t care that much about him. He was one of my starters.

8. Marina- She’s fine and all but I have 2 other normals and she is my least favorite one.

7. Wade- I love lazy villagers and Wade is a good one, but when he wants to move I’m letting it happen. There are just too many other lazy villagers I love more.

6. Reneigh- I really do like some female horse designs (Annalise, Epona, Cleo) and Reneigh is awesome! She would be higher but the sisterly personality gets old.

5. Melba- I love her but I honestly forget about her a lot. She was an early mystery island find. I plan to keep her for a while.

4. Raymond- I just found him tonight after doing some campsite cycling. I will have to get to know the smug personality more because I ignored my previous smug (Hans).

3. Audie- I found her on a mystery island and knew that if I had to have a peppy, she would be a good one. Her design and her house interior are so chill even if she has no chill.

2.and 1. Tie- Blanche and Maple-These are the two villagers I have right now that I love and truly want to keep. They both have a special place on my island. Aurora is the only other villager that tops them, but I don’t have her on my island.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 28, 2020)

10.) Hamphrey - Of all the villagers I could have gotten I guess he’s not too bad. On the island he’s definitely my least favourite and I never go out of my way to talk to him. I’ll be replacing him soon with either Cherry or Maddie via amiibo.
9.) Lucha - Design wise he’s not horrible. Honestly I think the reason he’s so far down on my list is because I generally don’t like jock villagers. I might replace him with either Cherry or Maddie via amiibo soon, unless I change my mind.
8.) Keaton - Not horrible, though not my favourite smug. He’s grown on me a tiny bit, but in the end I’ll probably move him out.
7.) Drago - He’s alright. I think he was one of the first villagers I invited to my island via mystery island. I’ll probably end up keeping him, mostly just because somehow I feel like his design is a cool contrast against Flora’s. 
6.) Megan - She’s cool. I don’t think I’d force her to stay, but honestly she’s starting to really grow on me. 
5.) Boone - One of my two starters and I think the villager that has grown on me the most. Part of me wants to look for a different jock, but I feel like I’m starting to always go out of my way to talk to him. His catchphrase is one of my favourites, especially since at first I always thought he was calling me a baboon and I thought it was hilarious because my boyfriend calls me a baby baboon as a joke. 
4.) Chester - Sweet boy! With him the new lazy villagers obsession with bugs doesn’t seem too weird somehow. I had him in my second New Leaf town and have adored him since. 
3.) Flora - 10/10! An amazing superstar! I originally invited her from the mystery islands as a joke because a few years ago my friends all debated on what we’d be if we were animals, and one that stuck was my friend Katana being a flamingo. Now every time I see flamingos I think of her, so I invited Flora so I could joke that my friend had moved to my island. Flora’s grown on me a ton since then and I couldn’t imagine my island without her.
2.) Diana - I adore her! She was my second random move in on my first New Leaf town, and in New Horizons she was also my second random move in. I find the coincidence awesome and she’s definitely staying.
1.) Bea - She’s top dog, literally lmao. I invited her from the mystery islands because she was adorable and since then she’s become a pal. She’s also crafting new and rare things, plus she was one of the first to give me medicine. As long as I have a say she’s staying.


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

10. shep - he was my forced move-in from the campsite and while i definitely could’ve gotten a worse smug, i’m not fond of him at all and can’t wait for him to leave lol

9. henry - i got him from somebody’s void and for that reason alone, i disliked him. however, he’s slowing growing on me and while i don’t intend to keep him at all, he’s not that bad aha 

8. pekoe - she is absolutely adorable and i love having her around but i’m not overly attached to her - once i get her pic, she can leave whenever she wants lol

7. marshal - i got him from an island tour and tbh, i mainly got him for profit lmao. however, he _is_ a very cute villager and while i won’t be keeping him, it’s nice to have him around aha 

6. julia - got her from an island tour, also, and she’s so pretty! she’s a bit too nice for a snooty villager but i don’t mind all that much. plus, her house interior is really pretty ;u; 

5. bertha - another tour villager! bertha is hugely underrated and overlooked because she’s a hippo but imo, she’s the cutest hippo and she’s also so sweet! i celebrated her birthday a few days ago and she was the first birthday i’ve encountered so she’s special for that reason, too :3 

4. tammy - a villager i never thought i’d be fond of. while i’ve never hated tammy, i definitely never cared for her, either, and so i’m shocked that i’ve grown so fond of her. it’s likely just for sentimental reasons but regardless, i’ll be sad when she moves ;u;

3. dobie - my first official dreamie that i found during an island tour! i was so excited when i found him and this is why i won’t be trading for my dreamies as i feel a lot more accomplished and satisfied by obtaining my villagers myself aha

2. kid cat - my other starter villager! i wasn’t planning on having kid cat as my jock but i grew to love him so quickly and now i’m keeping him permanently 

1. zucker - this is my first time having zucker and before, i didn’t really care for him at all. i invited him from an island tour for profit, too, but now i can’t bear to part with him lol


----------



## ThePondGirl (Apr 28, 2020)

9. Snooty. I mean, really? A snooty villager named snooty? Also, Violet the gorilla pulls off the green/purple color scheme WAY better than Snooty does.
8. Cube. Cube’s cute, and I loved him in previous games, but the new lazy dialogue is just... unsettling? They’re so childlike that it kind of freaks me out.
7. Harry. Harry’s fine, I guess. I’m not a huge fan of any cranky villagers, but Harry’s decent.
6. Celia. Celia’s a really pretty villager, but... she seems cold? I know, I know, I’m putting too much stock into these guys’ dialogue, but it just doesn’t seem like she’s warmed up to me.
5. Bettina. I didn’t think I’d rank a mouse villager this high, but... she’s not that bad, really! I like her café theming, AND she plays Animal City in her house, so that’s a big plus. She also just seems more friendly than Celia, I dunno.
4. Beardo! Beardo’s cool. I like the whole detective/professor theming going on with him, and smug villagers are neat.
3. Frita! Frita was one of my starters. I love Uchi villagers and she’s got a super unique theme, so she’s pretty high up.
2. Antonio! I know a lot of people dislike jock villagers for all the sports talk, but honestly? He’s just, like, the most genuine and approachable villager on my island.
1. Audie, duh! First off, she’s a reference to the AC grandma; second, she’s cool looking, and finally she’s the only one on this list I’m keeping- sorry, guys!


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2020)

Putting these into smaller distinct ranks than doing them one at a time.

_Bottom_
*10. Pinky
09. Filbert
08. Lopez *
I'm not feeling these threee. Pinky I thought I'd like more honestly. I think her personality just doesn't mesh with her appearance and it bothers me. Lopez and Filbert were both in my ACNL town—_the latter for seven years!_—and I'm not enjoying having them again in ACNH. That was a weird realisation because if you were to ask me who my favourite villagers were before this game came out he would have been in my top three along with Lobo and Bam.
_EDIT: in hindsight, these three are all dupes of another personality on my island. Maybe that's why I'm not enjoying them.

Middle_
*07. Norma 
06. Katt
05. Anabelle
04. Sherb*
I like them but I'm not attached. These are the ones I'd have to think about whether or not I'd want to let them stay or go if they asked.

_Top_
*03. Julian
02. Wolfgang
01. Goose*
These three are so hard to place that I would argue they all deserve to be joint number one. I won't be letting any move away in a hurry!


----------



## Lovi (Apr 28, 2020)

_Prefacing this with the fact that I really do love all of my villagers but, this sounds like fun so I'm doing it anyway, and boy oh boy is this subject to change because it seems like my adoration between so many of them changes almost every week._

10. *Reneigh *I am just not big on her and plan to move her out to move Raymond in, I loved her for a time but, I don't really vibe too well with the Uichi personality sadly. 
9. *Kitty *I love her oh so much but most of my love comes from loving the idea of her and Dobie being very close friends, maybe more. She's very sweet for a snooty villager because she has that older motif going on but, yeah, I think most of it is by proxy. 
8. *Zucker *Don't shoot the messenger its just, out of my three lazy villagers, Zucker is the one I'm least close to. I wouldn't want him to move out and we vibe at the best of times but, out of the three, he and I haven't really clicked as much.
7. *Audie *I love her and if I had to put someone in charge of the island while I was away it'd be here and Dobie both, its just that lately we haven't really spent too much time together. She is the villager that still gives me the most presents but her sentimental value went down a little bit as my attention was drawn to a few others on my island.
6.* Dobie  *Ahh, my cranky grandfather wolf, how I love him. He's got such interesting seemingly unique interactions from other cranky villagers because like Kitty, he has the old motif going on. More than once now Erik and I have had to convince him he's handsome and something about that just, really makes my heart feel so light. He's precious.

*The Big 5 *
(These Explanations will be LONG)​5. *Wolfgang *So he may or may not have totally accidentally taken the place of Olaf for a while. Wolfgang for me, holds a lot of sentimental value as a villager. An overseas friend of mine I've known for seven years now and got to meet in person for the first time ever just last year has an oc for the game Detroit Become Human named Wolfgang, Wolf for short, and because of this, I sought Wolfgang out specifically. Not only were their names identical (thank you shakespeare) but his colors also matched well to their character's chosen aesthetic, furthermore, he's actually wearing a jacket in this game that is identical to the jacket of the character we pair their oc with, as well as his cranky personality fits the character we pair their oc with, which is hilarious. I found him yesterday while doing the camping trick for Raymond (still working on it) just as I was thinking to myself_ 'wait what if Wolfgang shows up' _as I left my ig house to go and uknowingly greet him. It was fate.

4. *Erik *I paid tbt to have Erik in my original New Leaf town after becoming obsessed with him for similarly nerdish reasons. He had the same name as a character from XMEN that I liked at the time and so I wanted him badly enough to buy him. After some ridiculous frustration due to Chops moving in at the very beginning I happened upon Erik on an island and without even thinking about it much (I was supposed to be looking for Raymond) I asked him to move in. He's been like an emotional support moose for me in a lot of moments and he's the villager that visits other villagers/has other villagers visit him the most. He's wonderful, and soft, and just a beacon of DElight that I can now kind of say I grew up with.

3. *Midge *It became a running gag between my friend, cousin, sister, and I that I thought Midge was excruciatingly boring. I called her boring all the time, felt annoyed by her many small words shared between us both, and was really set on having her as nothing more than a placeholder for someone else to take up... but then I started to pay attention more to what she was saying, and she started to talk to me about books, and out of no where, watching her finally open up and interact with everyone else in such an oblivious innocent way, I started to adore her. Midge is like a fresh spring day with no allergies, and now the running gag is that she flirts with me accidentally, rather than she's boring, because she's not actually boring at all. If anything, she's the most fascinating villager to watch function in her innocent free spirited way. 

2. *Sherb *Sherb is... me, I am Sherb. Sherb is a villager I was looking for from the very beginning and after two days of searching and one last (no joke the very last ticket I was willing to grind for, for a while after those two days) ticket, I finally found my baby blue boy. He's such a wanderlust person, everything about him is stupidly adorable and he doesn't even seem to realize it. Lazies are obviously my favorite villagers to have around but Sherb, boy oh boy Sherb, how does he not have more love. What is it about him that others are missing out on because, this boy is comfort one hundred percent. He's soft, he's wonderful, his house is so adorable it makes me want to cry, I just find him so endearing, I'm very lucky to have him.

1. *Lyman *_I hate him so much. This green pest. This annoying little monster. Why. Why do I find myself so captivated by him and his tiny koala self. Why as someone who doesn't like koalas in reality am I subjected to finding so much love for this puny, precious, caring little idiot. Why is he so friendly, and open, and ridiculous in his belief that he's any semblance of buff, why does his confidence endear me so, why do I fawn over him every time I see him naruto running to and fro, why. Why do I consider this one out of all of them to be my closest companion and even almost a brother. Gosh darn it Lyman. You wonderful jerk, you perfect string bean, you pea._


----------



## Koala92 (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Leopold (Just asked to move out)
9. Octavian
8. Yuka
7. Erik
6. Skye 
5. Aurora
4. Lucky
3. Bruce 
2.  Ankha
1. Bella


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Del. I had him in my ACNL town. Once is too many.
9. Jacques. I had him in my ACNL too, but he moved away quickly. He's still ugly.
7. Mira. I hate her face.
6. Bam. Please move so Genji can take your place.
5. Apple. You're okay, I guess. Could be better. Could be worse. 
4. Zucker. His face is ugly but i like octopi.
3. Gwen. I love penguins.
2. Tia. It's a teapot. How can you not love a teapot?
1. Me. I'm beautiful.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 28, 2020)

I can't...I just can't....I can't...

I'll rank the villagers in terms of *physical strength* instead. BOO. *No favoritism allowed in Somnus*. (Except Mitzi. She's Mitzi.)

1. Snake - Looks like a noodly-armed boy but he's got a lot of body control and known to carry Cheri's errands and shopping bags like it was nothing. (Also, he's a ninja. He has to train.) Can lift heavy boulders and go upside down on ceilings.

2.  Merengue - She doesn't look like it but she's very strong and probably, just a level lower than Snake. Her passion for baking made her strong! Carrying sacks of flour and sugar, constantly stirring and whisking in mixing bowls by hand and carrying multi-layered cake made her have great balance and stamina. In "Great Desert Island Escape" (New Leaf), Merengue can smash boulders by charging towards them. (Though, she does feel dizzy afterwards!)

3. Raymond - He's actually a very capable fighter. He doesn't look like he can fight but he really can! (Briefly participated in a martial arts club in high school) He also can lift Marshal easily (though Marshal does squirms around if he does, he finds it embarrassing.)

4. Fang - He doesn't like violence but can dish out a mean punch if cornered! Being in the Wolf family, it's natural to have more physical strength. Though due to his pacifistic personality, he would rather just sit stuff one out.

5. Jacques - Has a history of street brawling. Hates fighting nowadays, though. Also, carrying music equipment does require strength so he's quite strong.

6. Cherry - Same as Jacques, has a history of street brawling (joined an all-girls gang). Not as strong but can put up a fight.

7.  Cheri - She doesn't really have a talent in any fighting or entered a sports club, her explosive anger does amplify her strength, enough to scare Snake.

8.  Diana - Same as Cheri.

9. MItzi - Doesn't really have any physical strength whatsoever but has enough to carry heavy books without losing any breath.

10. Marshal - 0 physical strength, struggles to even lift a dumbell. His strength is more on his smarts.


----------



## milraen (Apr 28, 2020)

1. Annalisa: the cutest and most gorgeous anteater in the world. She so unexpectedly stole my heart with her sweet personality, her elegant kimonos and wiggly tail whenever she talks to me. She is unbelievably underrated

2. Julian: I’ve never been a big fan of him in the past but I found him on an island and let’s just say that I am now a hardcore Julian stan 

3. Maple: it’s Maple. What more can I say? Literally a damn teddy bear

4. Raymond: he is the trophy villager and I feel extremely blessed by the RNG gods to easily have stumbled upon him. 

5. Bones: adorable goofy good boi who shares my birthday. I also had him in WW so he holds extra sentimental value.

6. Reneigh: she really ended up growing on me and she’s now my fave uchi villager. I  have a particular soft spot for her especially because she was one of my starters

7. Francine: love her eyes and personality and she is so pretty. I thoroughly enjoy just looking at her

8. Fang: I do like wolves but I haven’t really bonded with him yet because I only came across him recently.

9. Erik: his design is cute but not vibing too much yet.

10. Chrissy: very cute and I like her house exterior but still haven’t really bonded with her. But I HAD to take her from an island because it seemed like fate as I found her right after Francine moved in.


----------



## karosi (Apr 28, 2020)

10: Goldie. I like her, but I might swap her out. 
9: Julia. she never sings or anything  but she does give me lots of presents
8: Pierce. he doesn’t really do anything but he’s very pretty. 
7: Audie. she’s pretty great. 
6: Agnes. airplane arms all day. legend. 
5: Kyle. he looks like some dirty grungey weirdo. his house is about 300k bells worth of instruments and he sleeps on a cardboard bed. he’s great. 
4: Wolfgang. he’s my new dad I think
3: Molly. I really think she has the cutest design out of all the villagers. 
2: Sherb. he just sends me nonsensical letters all day. I love him. 
1: Bob. there is no way to improve on bob. 

i think in all, i’m going to keep them all bar maaybe goldie. and maybe julia once I have all the snooty reactions.


----------



## anne17 (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Curlos - mehhhhh
9. Buzz- He's fine, I'm not into birds.
8. Miranda - a rando, not my favorite, not the worst
7. Annalisa - Shes fine, I just don't love her
6. Marina -she's a great place holder!
5. Zucker - He's cute, I like having him while I have Marina!
4. Nate - I got him unexpectedly and I LOVE him
3. Bianca - I do really love her, but she'll probably get cut for other dreamies.
2. Tipper- She's one of my dreamies and new and I LOVE her.
1. Drago- I LOVE him.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Dom - just got him off an island, looks like his pupils dilated permanently from years of hard drugs, he should be interesting once I get to know him
9. Rosie - she's fine, a bit bipolar but she's pretty funny, had her in NL so I'm used to it
8. Eugene - a greaser koala who says yeah buddy, what else can I say? he has a great design
7. Bob - another one I had in NL, his eyes look more white in this game so I guess he's finally rehabbed, he's no Punchy but I still really like him
6. Cyd - A senile old man going through his midlife biker crisis, really like his design and catchphrase, I think he's underrated
5. Audie - Did not expect to like her as much as I do, but she's really grown on me and I dont think she'll be leaving anytime soon, also pure crackhead energy
4. Kyle - He looks tired all the time so he's very relatable, also really cool looking, just dont let him near drywall
3. Lolly - The only villager that makes me feel bad for not checking in, she's just too cute lmao
2. Scoot - I love Scoot, always bragging about his little swole wings and leaving 'sweat' stains on DIY projects, he's another NL returnee and he's still as funny as ever
1. Punchy - We go all the way back to CF, I had him as a starter there and he's followed me to every game since. He's my only real dreamie that I ever look for, I love his dead stare and black and white colours, my island would be empty without him.


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 28, 2020)

10. Anicotti - OMG she is so annoying she won't ever shut up about her pop star career.
9. Drift - Just like Anicotti but it's about fitness -_-
8. Renee - She is quite boring
7. Robin - She is also boring, but her personality doesn't bother me as much as  Renee's
6. Hamlet - Just like Drift, but at least he is cute
5. Zell - I'm pretty neutral with him, I'd keep him on my island, he is pretty chill.
4. Hornsby - I really like Hornsby because he is really cute and is very nice.
3. Purrl - Purrl and I share birthdays! Purrl is also a cutie and will always be welcome on my island.
2. Raymond - Raymond is kinda like Zell, pretty chill but he is so adorable with his two-colored eyes!
1. Beau - My favorite villager of all time, Beau is so sweet and is very cute.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't really dislike any of my villagers, but the top 5 are the ones I'm keeping on my island!

10. Yuka
9. Coach
8. Zucker 
7. Whitney
6. Olivia
5. Fuchsia
4. Fauna
3. Moe
2. Poppy
1. Peanut

I have got to say though, Peanut really surprised me. I liked her in the gamecube game, but I never really liked the peppy villagers in new leaf. Yet, her she is as one of my favorite villagers in my island. She's real cute!


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 5, 2020)

*8. Snooty + Miranda (joint) *as soon as I get Tangy's amiibo one of these is going
*7. Agnes *starter villager. don't dislike her but I'm not attached at all
*6. Filbert* he's a cutie, can stay for a while
*5. Lopez *forced smug villager. threw a tantrum after Agnes gave him a 'basic' present. really grown on me
*4. Maple* so pure and sweet and good
*3. Sprinkle *love her. her name, her house, basically everything
*2. Octavian *this cranky boi has my heart. he doesn't match my theme but idec
*1. Marina + Flora (joint) *♡ MY GIRLS ♡


----------



## Meowria (May 5, 2020)

Honestly. I have no attachments to islanders 10-5. It's not that I don't like them, It's more that they're kinda just...there. They don't really interact a whole lot and I just find them kinda boring is all.
10: Mott:
9: Plucky:
8: Norma
7: Cobb
6: Antonio
5: Celia: 

These are the islanders that I have an attachment too and plan on keeping for awhile.
4: Pietro: I just really find him endearing as a character. I also really love his designs, but really that's because I just love rainbows. I don't understand the dislike honestly.
3: Apollo: The most recent resident of my island. He just looks so majestic I think? And there's so much power to him. Idk. He's just a cool dude is all.
2: Maple- She's cute and adorable. I find her screaming "OH NO" when I have a bee sting to honestly be the cutest thing. There's something really special about her.
1: Sherb- He's my best friend and the only truly permanent resident of my island so far. He gives me so much joy when playing this game. He is just so sweet and friendly and is someone who could literally do no wrong. The moment that made me really like him was when he was reading a book about flowers and then smelled them. I honestly thought it was the cutest thing ever and haven't seen anything as cute since. He was the first villager to give me his picture too. Honestly I think it's safe to say he's my fave animal crossing villager.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (May 5, 2020)

Only have 8 villagers at the moment, haven't placed the last two as I'm not sure where I want them to go.

8 - Olaf. There are better looking smugs and I'm not really a fan of anteaters (Cyrano being the only exception).
7 - Knox. He's pretty meh, not really doing it for me. There are plenty of other crankies I'd rather have.
6 - Raddle. He's okay, but I'm not a fan of villagers where their eyes change a different color when they're surprised/shocked (a la Dotty or Broccolo), it creeps me out.
5 - Celia. Never really thought much of her when I played New Leaf, but now that she's on my island, I've warmed up to her a lot. 
4 - Cherry. Starting villager, love her to death. Wish her house as a starter was better looking, that colorful furniture she has now is not it.
3 - Wendy. Cute and adorable. I've come to like her a lot while playing Pocket Camp. I chose her to be my replacement peppy after Puddles left. 
2 - Bam. One of my favorite jocks in the series (he's definitely top 3). He came as a starting villager and his starter house doesn't bother me as much as Cherry's (I think I prefer it to actual house even). 
1 - Whitney. One of my favorite snooty villagers, she's one of the few villagers I would consider as a "dreamie". I hope she never asks to leave (but I guess it wouldn't matter because she's not allowed to go, lol). She is being a bit of a troublemaker on my island, though (I've seen her interact with other villagers 4 times and she's tried to cause drama each time. Only Cherry has put her in her place). She's totally being a Heather from Total Drama Island right now, but I still love her.


----------

